# Tonioseven's garage



## Tonioseven

*Hey. First of all, thanks so much for making me feel welcome! You guys have a great site and it's cool to see some familiar names as well. I'm gonna keep all of my completed builds in this thread from now on so I don't clog up the forum. I like all kinds of builds but imports are my favorite. Thanks again! *


----------



## orange candy M.C.

not a big fan of imports but thode are somr nice and clean rides :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

sorry typed to fast :uh:


----------



## slash

good job. i like all of them


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## chris mineer

welcome.. nice bilds


----------



## Diamond502

nice, and great pictures, most of them look like there ready to start up...


----------



## orange candy M.C.

oh snaps nice :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I have a few in progress but we're moving later this week. I'll pull 'em back out and start on them when we get settled in...


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :worship: :worship: DAAAAAMMMMMNNN!!!!!! They look like you can hop in and drive :cheesy: , I havent spotted a flaw yet, great builds and skills homie, welcome and thanx for sharin' your stuff :thumbsup: LOVIN' THE MUCSLE CARS :biggrin: I think I'll take a breakfrom lowriders after current projects :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow homie they are all looking good, love the blue chevelle my favorite welcome.


----------



## lowvanman

great lookin rides keep up the good work


----------



## MKD904

Some nice builds up in here...keep um comin...


----------



## SidewayzS15

where did these wheels come from???

http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/fish-5.jpg

These are the builds I was talking about looks good glad to e able to see your work again!


----------



## josh 78

Yo man you say to me Tight car i say to you Tight car.............Great Garage man nice builds very clean and nice colors......... Welcome ............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Oct 21 2008, 07:07 AM~11927503
> *where did these wheels come from???
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/fish-5.jpg
> 
> These are the builds I was talking about looks good glad to e able to see your work again!
> *


Thanks guys! Those wheels are Pegasus 23" I got from PSF Hobbies on Ebay.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Oct 21 2008, 08:07 AM~11927503
> *where did these wheels come from???
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/fish-5.jpg
> 
> These are the builds I was talking about looks good glad to e able to see your work again!
> *


Those wheels are Pegasus magnums. They come in 19" and 23"


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BAD ASS BROTHER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

So much eye-candy in one thread! Great stuff!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 some bad ass builds in here!  

isnt owenart part of this endless projects club?


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Sick builds homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2008, 12:46 PM~11930022
> *:0  some bad ass builds in here!
> 
> isnt owenart part of this endless projects club?
> *


the endless decals on his rides are from a japan tuning company not a club..


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 21 2008, 01:32 PM~11930974
> *:0 Sick builds homie Welcome to LIL
> *


x2!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 21 2008, 04:35 PM~11931007
> *the endless decals on his rides are from a japan tuning company not a club..
> *




i coulda swore that owenart said he started a club on another site called endless projeks, and used that decale for that reason!

i dont know...... i could be wrong, but homie has some bad ass , clean as hell rides! and i like um :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Endless is a Japanese company that makes performance parts; the Endless projeks I think you mean is on http://forum.spc.org.uk/phpBB3/

I know who you're talking about though. Thanks again for the compliments guys! I just try to enjoy the hobby as much as I can.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0WOW!! You got some good looking builds & awesome pictures. Can't wait to see your up coming.  builds


----------



## COAST2COAST

CLEAN BUILDS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

very nice and X2 on buildin a muscle car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

man you got a veriety of bulds, realy nice . i wana see that shot skyline finished. i think it was a skyline.
oh and your silviya, the yellow one is realy bad ass - like the color and all.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 21 2008, 09:03 PM~11935808
> *man you got a veriety of bulds, realy nice . i wana see that shot skyline finished. i think it was a skyline.
> oh and your silviya, the yellow one is realy bad ass - like the color and all.
> *


I believe that is a Mitsubishi FTO with a wide-body kit. Either way, it looks like it's gonna be badass!


----------



## lowrodder

Nice R34's :thumbsup: 
and that yellow and black Silvia looks just like my coworkers daily


----------



## lonnie

all of these are some fine ass builds welcome to lil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11926160
> *:0  :worship:  :worship: DAAAAAMMMMMNNN!!!!!! They look like you can hop in and drive :cheesy: , I havent spotted a flaw yet, great builds and skills homie, welcome and thanx for sharin' your stuff :thumbsup:  LOVIN' THE MUCSLE CARS  :biggrin: I think I'll take a breakfrom lowriders after current projects  :0
> *


  *X-2*


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas! I've been workin' on a '70 Buick Wildcat off & on for a few months now and I wasn't diggin' the interior so I made a few changes...*


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: Tight man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whered those wheels come from? i would like sme of those for my viper


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe

:0 That yellow Skyline is my fav, and i dont even like imports. Keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good homie..................................... welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2008, 12:50 AM~12186760
> *looks damn good homie..................................... welcome back :biggrin:
> *


He's been on LDC...lol


----------



## Pokey

Love the color on that '64!


----------



## imfamous56

Welcome to LIL homie!
Very nice clean builds. cant wait to see progress on the rest :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

nice builds....


----------



## DJ-ROY

I am building almost the same model atm GREAT  
I still need a boot were did you get it?

Thanks Homie


----------



## josh 78

Toni Tight job looks good......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 18 2008, 01:27 PM~12190972
> *I am building almost the same model atm GREAT
> I still need a boot    were did you get it?
> 
> Thanks Homie
> 
> *


looks like a resin piece, try modelhaus, they have GREAT castings


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 20 2008, 10:17 PM~11924684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any more pics of this challenger?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!! I think the boot is a Pegasus item I've had for a few years. I may have a few pictures of the Challenger somewhere. It's supposed to be a replica of the car from 2Fast 2Furious if I ever get it completed.


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's a '67 I built years ago...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 18 2008, 05:04 PM~12194270
> *looks like a resin piece, try modelhaus, they have GREAT castings
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 18 2008, 05:37 PM~12194596
> *Here's a '67 I built years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 67' 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

Looking Tight ................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

X2 ^^


----------



## Tonioseven

*Almost a box-stock build. Shaved door handles, Pegasus wheels (thanks Rick!), Cobra Colors paint (mixed from 2 different colors). Thanks for looking.*


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good!!  :biggrin: Awesome color too!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good  but u have use tham big rims u have


----------



## phatras

Looks great.. Love the color.. Great mix..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 14 2009, 05:09 PM~12704408
> *Looking good!!    :biggrin:  Awesome color too!!
> *


im gonna have to x2 that!! definatly like the color!! but it needs supremes!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 04:14 PM~12704455
> *im gonna have to x2 that!! definatly like the color!! but it needs supremes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Daaaaaaamn!!! Do you have any more pictures of that Caddy?!*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2009, 05:24 PM~12704551
> *Daaaaaaamn!!! Do you have any more pictures of that Caddy?!
> *


yes, i will find them and pm them to you. they are in my personal stash


----------



## Pokey

Cadillac is lookin' DAMN good Antonio! :0


----------



## phat97yukon

that is one clean caddy !!! killer color too !!! 
Mikes personal stash eh of pics, AKA the spank bank


----------



## 8-Ball

nice caddy bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2009, 01:24 PM~12704551
> *Daaaaaaamn!!! Do you have any more pictures of that Caddy?!
> *


and the girl :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice builds 

that lac is coming out super clean :yes: glad to see you building lows :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

i was just looking at one of those kits on ebay yours is coming out clean as hell. loving the color keep us posted


----------



## Project59

Where the hell did you come from??? Nice builds homie!! Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## 408models

nice caddy


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Aoshima kit & 19" wheels, resin amp, Hoppin' Hydros speaker box. Cobra Colors paint. Thanks.

















































Fujimi kit & exhaust parts, XS Tuning Racing Hart wheels & brakes, Sally Hansen Nail Prismz fingernail polish with Pegasus pearl flakes. Thanks


----------



## phatras

I swear your a model machine.. Glad the ls front end made it to you safely. Cant wait to see ya use it..


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 20 2009, 07:42 PM~12765131
> *I swear your a model machine..  Glad the ls front end made it to you safely. Cant wait to see ya use it..
> *


Antonio is gonna do an LS? Now THAT I gotta see! :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer

*OH snap!!!!!!!!!!!
*
:biggrin: had to look twice on a couple of those sweet machines, good job


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The new built ups looks great ! How's the 64 caddy coming out ! And i also can't wait to see you flip an LS out !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. Those are all pretty much older builds. I still have a few things to do to the Caddy but I'm makin' progress!!


----------



## Tonioseven

A few more completed builds...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


That the Tonio i know right here ! Hey what did you do with kit wheels from the concept camero?


----------



## Pokey

Man, I could look at your builds all day and never get tired of them!

Stop holdin' out on us, I know you got more than that! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN!


----------



## CHR1S619

W :0 W!!! All the cars look awesome! Very nice work here!! Keep it up homie!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dope builds fam


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## josh 78

CRAZY DAMM GOOD JOBS TONI......... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

All are excellent builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

x2


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas but those last few are unfinished projects; I saw all of those Cactus Classic pictures and I got excited to build again! I pulled these out to work on them so hopefully I'll finish one or two pretty soon.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 22 2009, 06:04 PM~12785578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can i get more details of this build im working on one of these right now


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 22 2009, 04:28 PM~12785199
> *A few more completed builds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's just pure sexy right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13085778
> *Can I get more details of this build im working on one of these right now
> *


Sure! It was a pretty straightforward build If I remember correctly. Everything except the wheels and a few decals came straight from the box. The front suspension may need to be lowered unless you put 19"s on it but other than that, it should give you no problems. Be careful with the top of the windshield when handling it to make sure it doesn't crack. Good luck on it and be sure to post pictures of it!! 



> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 11:35 AM~13085844
> *That's just pure sexy right there! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! I have another one on the back burner as soon as I find the right wheels for it.


----------



## sweetdreamer

mine is a little harder that out of the box, im using a pre built kit that ive kit bashed it plus parts from a vette to get under the hood details, plus new interior other that dash. the hood opens changed and to vette hood, the trunks open, and soon will the doors.also the all fenders have been widened and front raised with putty to acomidate the vettes hood bends. thats why im asking for more details of the car. will post up some for you to see when i can.you can find the start it in my garage.


----------



## Tonioseven

Just found this one; I thought I got rid of it but I guess not...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13102845
> *Just found this one; I thought I got rid of it but I guess not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## 408models

sik work bro, luv the euros and imports. i miss my old honda


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 09:28 AM~13107302
> *sik work bro, luv the euros and imports. i miss my old honda
> *


I know, I miss my wife's Honda, just wish they would have built it better, then we might still have it. Hondas don't stand up to the rough winters up here. After a couple of years, they start rusting so bad that shit starts falling off of them.


----------



## mcloven

got the vave covers today thanks


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem. Put 'em to good use!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Built this the same weekend it first came out back in '90-something...


----------



## Siim123

Cool!


----------



## Tonioseven

1109s from Scale Dreams.com


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2009, 10:12 PM~13123018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1109s from Scale Dreams.com
> *


LOOKS REALLY CLEAN !


----------



## modeltech

LOVE THE COLOR BRO!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13123018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1109s from Scale Dreams.com
> *


thats areally clean paint job is that green or a blue  
anyhow that one sweet ride. 
i like the "chicken soup" car what you going to name this one.


----------



## Bos82

I love that color homie. Lookin good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2009, 09:12 PM~13123018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1109s from Scale Dreams.com
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: im a nut for 67s, ive built 3 in the past 5 or 6 months! hurry up and finish it!


----------



## Pokey

Damn, that '67 looks CLEAN!


----------



## oldskool 67

This guy don't mess around, one after another. Super Nice builds, Can't wait to see the Six Seven finished. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn! Thanks fellas! I've had the '67 painted for about 6 years now but I just kept putting it on the back burner. I saw a few of the FIRME' rides here on LayItLow and the ideas started comin' to me. I have some flocking for it in the same color and the chasis is from the street machine version of the '67 so hopefully it will sit a bit low already. I like Lowriders as much as I do Imports/Tuners so I hope to do them proud!! I really want to do another '77 Monte but I have enough projects to keep me busy for a while. Thanks again guys, it feels really good to be a member here and be able to share my builds with people who understand the stuff I build.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2009, 11:25 PM~13130326
> *... it feels really good to be a member here and be able to share my builds with people who understand the stuff I build.
> *


100% same here  . I almost lost interest in building lowrider model cars because too few people understood what I was tryin to build and it wasnt interesting to me if noone is interested what Im doing. But when I found this forum, I started to love this hobby again. Here we have lots of homies with same taste.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13130326
> *Damn! Thanks fellas! I've had the '67 painted for about 6 years now but I just kept putting it on the back burner. I saw a few of the FIRME' rides here on LayItLow and the ideas started comin' to me. I have some flocking for it in the same color and the chasis is from the street machine version of the '67 so hopefully it will sit a bit low already. I like Lowriders as much as I do Imports/Tuners so I hope to do them proud!! I really want to do another '77 Monte but I have enough projects to keep me busy for a while. Thanks again guys, it feels really good to be a member here and be able to share my builds with people who understand the stuff I build.
> *



BRO YOU KNOW ME AND YOU GO WAY BACK FROM LIKE IN 2003 WHEN I FOUND OUT ABOUT AF.COM ! I'VE ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU WERE A VERY CLEAN BUILDER ! I LOOK AT THE BUILD NOT THE SUBJECT ! A TURE HOBBIEST IS WELL ROUNDED IN THE HOBBY ! THATS WHAT YOU ARE ! I MY SELF FEEL FREE WHEN BUILD LOWRIDER STYLE BUILDS ! I FEEL AT HOME DOING THEMM SO I DO THEM MORE THEN ANY OTHER BUILDING STYLE BUT I BUILD EVERYTHING THAT CAN TAKE A CUSTOM TOUCH ! 


I'M GLAD YOU CAME OVER TO LIL SO THE REST OF THE BUILDERS HERE COULD SEE YOUR WORK ! ANDY JONES IS A MEMBER HERE BUT HE DONT POST MUCH BUT WHEN HE DOES ! THEY ARE KILLER !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 06:07 PM~13131167
> *BRO YOU  KNOW  ME  AND  YOU  GO  WAY  BACK  FROM    LIKE  IN  2003  WHEN I  FOUND  OUT  ABOUT  AF.COM !  I'VE  ALWAYS  THOUGHT YOU  WERE  A VERY  CLEAN  BUILDER  !  I  LOOK  AT THE  BUILD  NOT THE  SUBJECT !  A  TURE  HOBBIEST  IS  WELL  ROUNDED  IN  THE  HOBBY  !  THATS  WHAT  YOU  ARE  !  I  MY  SELF FEEL  FREE WHEN  BUILD  LOWRIDER  STYLE  BUILDS  !  I  FEEL  AT  HOME  DOING THEMM  SO I  DO THEM  MORE THEN  ANY OTHER  BUILDING  STYLE  BUT  I  BUILD  EVERYTHING  THAT  CAN  TAKE  A  CUSTOM  TOUCH !
> I'M  GLAD  YOU  CAME OVER  TO  LIL  SO  THE  REST  OF THE  BUILDERS  HERE  COULD  SEE  YOUR  WORK !  ANDY  JONES  IS  A MEMBER  HERE  BUT  HE  DONT  POST  MUCH  BUT  WHEN HE  DOES  ! THEY  ARE  KILLER !
> *


Most definitely!! Like Doo rags & waves! Lol!! I still dig the other forums but I actually feel more creative and enthusiastic when I come here! I just need to finish this damn Chevelle so I can continue with other builds.


----------



## Tonioseven

Almost done with this commisioned build. Revell kit de-donked & built the way the customer wanted it. Too plain for my tastes but it ain't gonna be mine...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u gonna foil it and such?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I still need to clear it too. I have the interior and chassis pretty much complete but the body is a pain in the @$$.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is it really?why?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 28 2009, 09:47 PM~13140812
> *is it really?why?
> *


Murphy's law: anything that CAN go wrong, WILL. The paint didn't flow as smoothly as I would've liked and the decals were a bit fiddly. I don't really care for box-stock builds but it's a learning experience I guess. :dunno: I want to get it to its new owner so I can work on my personal projects! Building stuff for other people is too much like work.


----------



## modelsbyroni

YOU GOT SOME SWEET ASS BUILDS UP N HERE. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2009, 10:02 PM~13140905
> *YOU GOT SOME SWEET ASS BUILDS UP N HERE. :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Thank you. I'm just glad to be here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 28 2009, 08:51 PM~13140842
> *Murphy's law: anything that CAN go wrong, WILL. The paint didn't flow as smoothly as I would've liked and the decals were a bit fiddly. I don't really care for box-stock builds but it's a learning experience I guess. :dunno: I want to get it to its new owner so I can work on my personal projects! Building stuff for other people is too much like work.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## just_a-doodz

DAAAAmn...that is sweet.You really are an inspiration.Keep up the great builds man!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thank you. I just try to have fun. Just like Mini says: you can do it!!  It's all about enjoying yourself!!


----------



## Mexicali

COOL WORK MAN


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 07:37 PM~13158646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 really straight forward build , me myself , id drop it and put spokes , its clean homie nice :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

CAR LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE INSIDE....COLOR COMBO AND DETAILS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 3 2009, 07:18 AM~13162614
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE INSIDE....COLOR COMBO AND DETAILS.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ...very clean..... :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 09:37 PM~13158646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Just read your whole thread. Got some very very nice lookin cars in here man, Great job!


----------



## Pokey

That '61 looks DAMN good! :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 08:37 PM~13158646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The interior looks good as hell man. what all did you use to do the interior?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys! I just used regular Testors enamels for the interior. I used dullcote to get different finishes. The next '61 I do will be a drop on some 1109s.


----------



## phatras

speaking of 1109 got that set out to ya today. Dropped in a few other things I think ya might be able to use.. Let me know when ya get it..


----------



## Tonioseven

Will do! Thanks Rick!!


----------



## MC562

:0 THATS VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Got a few things in from Ebay recently...

















Still waiting on a Grand National & another '77 Monte.

My main attention-stealer recently has been an Aoshima G-Nose Datsun Z with a pathetic kit interior. I remembered the AMT 280 ZX kit and the gears started turning. The pictures tell the story...


----------



## Tonioseven

(Continued)


----------



## Tonioseven

After I get the Z done, here's the next project (gonna be a quickie!)











"Heartbreaker" will be started eventually; I hope to have it completed in time for Toledo...



















This Monte Carlo is now stripped back to bare plastic...











There's more goin' on here at my spot but this is what's happenin' currently. BigPoppa, hit me up! I need a flat Regal hood and some 100 spokes! I have the $$$ ready!! I tried to PM you but no reply yet.


----------



## modeltech

AWESOME!! love your style bro!! here is a 240 z i need to finish!!


----------



## josh 78

:0 DAMM MANY WORK ON YOUR BENCH........


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 13 2009, 06:01 PM~13273393
> *After I get the Z done, here's the next project (gonna be a quickie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is this?


----------



## Tonioseven

Johan '63 Olds Starfire coupe.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey homie you should have a zapp & roger cd in the seat of the delivery! i got one..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 03:22 PM~13280378
> *hey homie you should have a zapp & roger cd in the seat of the delivery! i got one..
> *


I agree! I gotta figure out how to shrink stuff down so I can do CD covers & license plate.


----------



## Tonioseven

I got a li'l somethin' in the mail today...


















I have a BigPoppa Regal hood comin' and also a set of his True-Spokes as well.


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: you have some really good builds going on there ,keep up the good work , i cant wait to see that delivery sedan completed .....


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!


----------



## sweetdreamer

thanks for the kit bro, was not expecting the kit. was only thinking that it was rims or something small for the 300zx. but dahm 94 impala. thanks bro. 26" rims for a lifted truck im working on and the imp will make one nice lowrider, i think ill get my son to help with this one   :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Mar 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13333706
> *thanks for the kit bro, was not expecting the kit. was only thinking that it was rims or something small for the 300zx. but dahm 94 impala. thanks bro. 26" rims for a lifted truck im working on and the imp will make one nice lowrider, i think ill get my son to help with this one      :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> *


No problem man! I have 2 of them sittin' on stand-by and I figured you could put it to good use.


----------



## owenart714

nice to see you in here tonio.. i also like how your in 5 different clubs..geez louise


----------



## owenart714

> are these wheels aoshima starsharks? cant really tell but nice
> 
> good luck


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 21 2009, 01:47 PM~13346181
> *nice to see you in here tonio.. i also like how your in 5 different clubs..geez louise
> *


I go wherever the smooth vibes flow  Those are SSR Mk. Is or IIs.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!! just seen its your bday over in the LDC forum :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!! It's actually a month ago but I must've hit the wrong button when I signed up.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 08:07 PM~13349273
> *Thanks bro!! It's actually a month ago but I must've hit the wrong button when I signed up.
> *


Well, in that case, HAPPY 1 MONTH ANNIVERSARY OF YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 21 2009, 11:39 PM~13349525
> *Well, in that case, HAPPY 1 MONTH ANNIVERSARY OF YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol! Thanks fellas!!


----------



## mcloven

u still got the benz


----------



## Tonioseven

Yep. $40 shipped. I take Paypal!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Finally got one finished for '09. Not my usual but it's somethin'.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

~that's really nice bro~


----------



## OneLowBull

looks clean isnt this someone elses car?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 25 2009, 05:54 PM~13387367
> *Finally got one finished for '09. Not my usual but it's somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats clean! nice work bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 25 2009, 02:54 PM~13387367
> *Finally got one finished for '09. Not my usual but it's somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Mus


----------



## owenart714

looks good, What happen to the Signal skyline? did you finish it?


----------



## Siim123

Nice Chevelle homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 26 2009, 01:49 PM~13396934
> *looks good, What happen to the Signal skyline? did you finish it?
> *


It's close! I have it on the table right now. Give me about a week and it will be complete.  Thanks guys.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 25 2009, 05:54 PM~13387367
> *Finally got one finished for '09. Not my usual but it's somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite classic muscle car. Nice job.


----------



## Tonioseven

*I got the interior started last night and changed the wheel selection...*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good homie uffin:


----------



## Bos82

Looks sick man!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 26 2009, 10:31 PM~13401014
> *I got the interior started last night and changed the wheel selection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

CONVERT LOOKS TIGHT LIKE THAT COLOR.......


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13401014
> *I got the interior started last night and changed the wheel selection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bright Gold that's us some


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOT FEELIN THE DECALS ALL OVER LIKE THAT TONIO ! MAYBE IF THEY WERE IN 1 AREA ALL TOGETHER IT WOULD LOOK BETTER , BUT ALL TOSSED AOUND LIKE THAT IT JUST DONT FLOW FOR ME ! 

LOVE THE COLOR BROTHER !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13388305
> *looks clean isnt this someone elses car?
> *


Yeah, it's on the way to him now. Decent kit but I like AMT's better. Thanks for all of the comments fellas


----------



## Tonioseven

If somebody sends me a hood for the '60, I'll paint it and send you the body, trunk, and hood painted & cleared for free. I just wanted to see how that paint looked.


----------



## COAST2COAST

man , i love that color combo, shit looks good wish i had a hood !


----------



## OneLowBull

you get that thing i sent ya


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeahman! That was cool as hell of you!! My kids loved it when they saw it.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 31 2009, 06:11 PM~13446667
> *Yeahman! That was cool as hell of you!! My kids loved it when they saw it.
> *


happy B day :biggrin: even though it was late


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 31 2009, 07:35 PM~13446833
> *happy B day :biggrin: even though it was late
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

tight builds!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 30 2009, 04:33 PM~13436931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody sends me a hood for the '60, I'll paint it and send you the body, trunk, and hood painted & cleared for free. I just wanted to see how that paint looked.
> *


homie... you need to remove that brace in the front of the 60 impala.... what u gonna do when its time to build? needs paint there


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2009, 11:39 PM~13449834
> *homie... you need to remove that brace in the front of the 60 impala.... what u gonna do when its time to build? needs paint there
> *


I know; I got it covered


----------



## MC562

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13436931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody sends me a hood for the '60, I'll paint it and send you the body, trunk, and hood painted & cleared for free. I just wanted to see how that paint looked.
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: Nice work I like them color combo's!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hey. R&D Unique intake, wheels from the '65 Riviera, Testors lacquer (inside & out). More to come later. Thanks for lookin'.*


----------



## OneLowBull

nice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## darkside customs

BAD ASS!!


----------



## BiggC

Looks great so far man!!


----------



## josh 78

DAMMM TIGHT LOOKS NICE TONI


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13490955
> *Hey. R&D Unique intake, wheels from the '65 Riviera, Testors lacquer (inside & out). More to come later. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it, that color works great on that body!

Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 20 2008, 08:58 PM~11922715
> *Hey. First of all, thanks so much for making me feel welcome! You guys have a great site and it's cool to see some familiar names as well. I'm gonna keep all of my completed builds in this thread from now on so I don't clog up the forum. I like all kinds of builds but imports are my favorite. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.... real looking


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:
:wow:
:wow:
:wow:
:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2009, 08:30 PM~13522693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks naked


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 8 2009, 10:10 PM~13523203
> *it looks naked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I still need to apply the decals an clear it.


----------



## lonnie

all of your rides look sik bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

especially that chevelle, whered u get the disc brakes? and do you still have the car?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2009, 10:08 AM~13526779
> *especially that chevelle, whered u get the disc brakes? and do you still have the car?
> *


Thanks man! I built that Chevelle for the superintendent at my job. The wheels & tires are Pegasus items that Phatras carries at ScaleDreams.com.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that car is fuckin SLAMMIN man! great job on it!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Bos82

Simply Sick Man!!!!! Great builds and extremely clean homie!!!Love the Lambo!!!


----------



## MC562

RIDES ARE LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good paint jobs on them Tony... I like that Lambo G... is that Rootbeer?


----------



## OneLowBull

you stripped the lambo i sent you? or is that a Fuji lambo


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 14 2009, 08:52 PM~13577675
> * a Fuji lambo
> *


  

Thanks homies! I have a bunch of projects but there's just not enought time right now between my job & family.  I want to take a week off without telling anybody so I can bang out some projects. :biggrin: The paint on the Lambo is Cobra Colors Lamborghini paint I've had for a while. Too many dang projects, not enough time to complete them. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lovin the 62 belair and the chevelle bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Cobra Colors Molten Orange paint, Aoshima 20" wheels, '06 Mustang seats, Fujimi brakes,MV lenses for the headlights (thanks Marc!!), Orange pearl powder that will be added to the clear, resin ICE, Tamiya & Scale MotorSports paints for the interior. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Pokey

That Buick is gonna be SICK!

MV lenses?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, they give a more realistic look to the molded-in headlights in older kits...


----------



## Pokey

Sweet! What are they exactly. Never heard of them. Where can I get them?


----------



## Tonioseven

They're usually available in the model railroad section of hobby shops. From what I can tell, they're some sort of miniature light-lookin' thing used in dioramas. I haven't tried to find them online yet but I only have a few left so I'll hunt around for some more.


----------



## MC562

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 21 2009, 01:14 PM~13643919
> *They're usually available in the model railroad section of hobby shops. From what I can tell, they're some sort of miniature light-lookin' thing used in dioramas. I haven't tried to find them online yet but I only have a few left so I'll hunt around for some more.
> *


Next time I am in HobbyTown, I will check and see if they have them. Thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## phatras

MV lenses are getting real tough to find now.. Walthers who used to be a big distributor for them no longer carries them so that really cut the supply of them down. Only place online Ive found to have a good selection is http://www.discountmodels.com He has to order most sizes but he is very quick about it and has good customer service.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## josh 78

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE DETAIL!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homies! I stil need to add seat belts and a floor shifter to it. I'll get a closeup of the radio face from the homie Rollinoldskoo!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what is the interior bucket out of ??


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 28 2009, 04:55 PM~13717601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got that king kong n da trunk...well um package tray actually haha  u get ur kit yet homie?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 08:25 PM~13720517
> *what  is the  interior  bucket  out  of  ??
> *


Whattup Mini?! The bucket is stock but the door panels are from an '80-something Fujimi Celica with '06 Mustang front seats & the stock buick console.

tunzafun: yeah homie! Good lookin' out!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 28 2009, 09:33 PM~13720593
> *Whattup Mini?! The bucket is stock but the door panels are from an '80-something Fujimi Celica with '06 Mustang front seats & the stock buick console.
> 
> tunzafun: yeah homie! Good lookin' out!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull

that interior is hot those speakers look familiar too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice way to combine parts for a slick interior detail !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 28 2009, 08:34 PM~13720606
> *that interior is hot those speakers look familiar too
> *


I got'em from you I think! 

Thanks for the props fellas! I'm gonna try to finish it before my wife gets back into town on Thursday night. I might not make it but I'ma try my best!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Crzysht...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LIKE THAT GREEN! LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13735316
> *Crzysht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm right thats crazy shit  :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 10:42 PM~13735566
> *Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now this is my shit rite here. looks like sumthin u would c n my area. nice build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 29 2009, 10:06 PM~13735936
> *now this is my shit rite here. looks like sumthin u would c n my area. nice build homie :thumbsup:
> *


My buddy's sendin' it to me this week! Wait 'till I get it in my hands! I got a buncha sh!t planned for it!! Not too much but I have a few thoughts!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 11:18 PM~13736129
> *My buddy's sendin' it to me this week! Wait 'till I get it in my hands! I got a buncha sh!t planned for it!! Not too much but I have a few thoughts!
> *


cant wait 2 c sum pics. i got a 76 glasshouse kit i plan on turnin into a krispy kreme themed donk...2 rep my workplace lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 29 2009, 10:22 PM~13736216
> *cant wait 2 c sum pics. i got a 76 glasshouse kit i plan on turnin into a krispy kreme themed donk...2 rep my workplace lol
> *


Hell yeah!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 11:23 PM~13736231
> *Hell yeah!!
> *


shit i mite even get 4 hot glazed donuts 2 use 4 rims. then i could call it a DONKNUT


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 29 2009, 10:28 PM~13736336
> *shit i mite even get 4 hot glazed donuts 2 use 4 rims. then i could call it a DONKNUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Here's some info for your '76...

http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm

_* 1972 Chevy Impala 2 door Hardtop (open hood) 1/25 resin transkit 
donor kit = AMT '76 Caprice 
RK-144 $38.90 
Available*_


The price is kind of steep but it would look cool as hell.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 11:33 PM~13736420
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Here's some info for your '76...
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm
> 
> 1972 Chevy Impala 2 door Hardtop (open hood) 1/25 resin transkit
> donor kit = AMT '76 Caprice
> RK-144 $38.90
> Available
> 
> 
> The price is kind of steep but it would look cool as hell.
> *


 no doubt. i been wantin 1 of thos 72s since i seen em a few years back. damn bills keep me from buyin it :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 07:27 PM~13735316
> *Crzysht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 06:52 PM~13784294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Sleek dawg. Great color.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13784312
> *Looks Sleek dawg. Great color.
> *


X2


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13784312
> *Looks Sleek dawg. Great color.
> *


Thanks bro; I just need to get off my @$$ and _finish_ something.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13784339
> *Thanks bro; I just need to get off my @$$ and finish something.
> *


Sometimes a break is needed man. Especially when you are building some nice, clean azz cars dawg. Way to Rep!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 09:52 PM~13784294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work. :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 07:27 PM~13735316
> *Crzysht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know how I missed that one. But that is tight!!!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 09:52 PM~13784294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pro touring homie. wut u got planned 2 go under tha hood?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props fellas! I'ma put the factory Pontiac engine in it with a scratchbuilt intake system. I have a rear spoiler but I'll use it on the next Goat I build maybe.


----------



## OneLowBull

your good peoples tony thanks for the package :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 5 2009, 04:57 PM~13794040
> *your good peoples tony thanks for the package :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just tryin' to spread some good Karma; she can be a b!tch when she wants to but when she's actin' right, she's a beautiful thang!!!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 5 2009, 04:02 PM~13794094
> *Just tryin' to spread some good Karma; she can be a b!tch when she wants to but when she's actin' right, she's a beautiful thang!!!
> 
> *


indeed


----------



## Tonioseven

I figured you would put them to good use.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 5 2009, 04:35 PM~13793198
> *Thanks for the props fellas! I'ma put the factory Pontiac engine in it with a scratchbuilt intake system. I have a rear spoiler but I'll use it on the next Goat I build maybe.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollinoldskoo

always sick and clean shit in here..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

ALWAYS TIGHT JOB MAN


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 8 2009, 08:41 PM~13832282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking forward to this


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 10:27 PM~13735316
> *Crzysht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 This is crazy as hell T and that Monte is gonna be sick!!! Nice work Bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homies  I'm tryin' to work through builder's block and get some of these ideas out of my head and onto the table. I have a new Iwata Eclipse that I've not used yet and I wanna see what I can do with it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 09:52 PM~13784294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this a Pontiac or a Buick? 

Sick looking project either way bro :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2009, 11:05 AM~13835701
> *Is this a Pontiac or a Buick?
> 
> Sick looking project either way bro  :0
> *


'70 Pontiac GTO


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sweet  what color is that?


----------



## Tonioseven

Duplicolor Orange mist from a spraycan. I got it at AutoZone.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sick Sh!t homie... I really like this one. I will be checkin on updates for it!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 9 2009, 05:39 AM~13834808
> *looking forward to this
> *


Same here! Love this Style Monte! Who casted this one in white? I have the Revell one but it's in blue.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2009, 01:23 AM~13841038
> *Same here! Love this Style Monte! Who casted this one in white? I have the Revell one but it's in blue.
> *


It was the prepained gold one but I stripped the paint off of it with 91% Rubbing alcohol. Thanks for the props!


----------



## Bos82

Dawg you are always doin some great stuff in here man. Love the color on the Monte.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Bos82

puttin in some work today dawg?? Looks good!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 02:28 PM~13844080
> *puttin in some work today dawg?? Looks good!!
> *


Yeah homie, I'm tryin' to make some tracks so I can have some sh!t ready for these fall shows! I really want to make it to Toledo this year!   Thanks for the comps!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Your builds are comin up great man. Them fools at the shows are gonna get a run for their money. I know some people from the West Coast are goin to the Toledo show man. You will have a good amount of M.C.B.A. out there.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 02:32 PM~13844116
> *Your builds are comin up great man. Them fools at the shows are gonna get a run for their money. I know some people from the West Coast are goin to the Toledo show man. You will have a good amount of M.C.B.A. out there.
> *


I'm hopin' so! I want to get in on one of the M.C.B.A shirts so I can rep 100%!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 10 2009, 12:37 PM~13844146
> *I'm hopin' so! I want to get in on one of the M.C.B.A shirts so I can rep 100%!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Mr. Biggs a little before the show. I think he, Mr. 1/16th, darkside customs, and CHR1S619 are rollin there. Probably more too dawg!!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/


----------



## Tonioseven

Found an old bottle of Alclad today...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 10 2009, 03:56 PM~13845288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/
> *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that monte is looking sick! keepe pics coming homie :0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## lowridermodels

some sick paint jobs tonio! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Those are looking great bro. That Monte Carlo is lookin clean homie.


----------



## regalistic

that 77 monte is gonna be tight bro.


----------



## tunzafun

lovin tha 77 monte so far homie. nice color choice  whered u get tha cowl hood on tha ss monte?


----------



## chris mineer

lot of nice builds in hear


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 10 2009, 12:56 PM~13845288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/
> *


fukkin OG all the way..... needs some tru-spokes and pinstripes


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I got the hood from here...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-Revell-1986-Monte...%3A1%7C294%3A30


----------



## Tonioseven

*The Monte needed some stoppage so here's the low-down...*



























*Tunes are a must...* 

























*Plaque available at www.scaledreams.com .*


----------



## Bos82

of course some more nice work goin on in here.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats looking good bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 09:17 PM~13856727
> *of course some more nice work goin on in here.
> *


Thanks bro!! I wanted to start on the '73 Impala a buddy said he was gonna send me but it ain't appeared yet.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2009, 07:19 PM~13856756
> *Thanks bro!! I wanted to start on the '73 Impala a buddy said he was gonna send me but it ain't appeared yet.
> *


Save it when you get it. You might wanna hang on to it.


----------



## drnitrus

Great work!


----------



## Siim123

Nice work as always!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good looking sh!t T. You gonna make it to Toledo :0 Did I hear that correctly?? Hope so. That will be the first show I hit ever, so hopefully shit goes well


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 12 2009, 04:07 PM~13864876
> *Good looking sh!t T. You gonna make it to Toledo :0 Did I hear that correctly?? Hope so. That will be the first show I hit ever, so hopefully shit goes well
> *


I sure as hell hope so!! I've never been and I think I should make the trip this year if all goes well.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Cool Cool  Let me know if you do go for sure so I can look for you!!


----------



## Pokey

You know I love me some Montes!

Lookin' good!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

1st set for sure 

Nice paint on it too T!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice looking Monte T


----------



## Bos82

Looks great bro!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice monty like the color


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13857107
> *Save it when you get it. You might wanna hang on to it.
> *


fukk that.... build it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2009, 06:08 PM~13889501
> *fukk that.... build it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh he is. starting on the 25th now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 13 2009, 10:07 PM~13879270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


judgin by the body, color and hood id put some tucked staggereds on it...would look bad as hell


----------



## Tonioseven

I still gotta show love for my Skylines...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dang homie you got some ill ish in here. keep 'em comin' ! can't wait to see your impala in the build off.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2009, 07:35 AM~13894093
> *dang homie you got some ill ish in here. keep 'em comin' ! can't wait to see your impala in the build off.
> *


It won't be as detailed as I want it to be 'cause I gotta go to Ohio for my bro-in-law's wedding from June 17 through the 26th. I'ma still get down as much as can though! Thanks for the props bro!!!    I wanted to do a '73 Imp but my "boy" didn't come throught with it like he said he would. :uh: No worries though! :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 10 2009, 03:56 PM~13845288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/
> *


NICE BRO LOOKS OLD SCH, THATS BADASS


----------



## Tonioseven

Special shout to *phatras* for the Daytons and club plaque & *Rollinoldskoo* for the fresh radio face!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

nice


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@May 17 2009, 12:28 PM~13911764
> *nice
> *


Thanks bro.  

Just painted these today...



















Painted this one yesterday...











I'm fallin' into my buildin' zone finally!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN!! NICE WORK BRO!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 12:49 PM~13912517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  CLEAN!! NICE WORK BRO!!
> *


X2. Great work in here man.


----------



## tunzafun

damn homie u do top notch work. def makin me jealous over here :rant:  :yessad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn bro, those are all lookin' good!

I can't wait to see how that R34 turns out!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

All looking good T... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

All those are looking bad ass!!! You starting a WIP collection too?? LOL


----------



## josh 78

:0 TIGHT PAINTJOBS BRO


----------



## modeltech

rides are lookin good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 01:02 PM~13920556
> *All those are looking bad ass!!! You starting a WIP collection too?? LOL
> *


Thanks fellas!  Yeah, I've got a BUNCH of WIPs! I hope to finish as many as I start!


----------



## Tonioseven

I had to take a break and get this thing out of the way...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2009, 12:08 AM~14108784
> *I had to take a break and get this thing out of the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diggin the baby blue  Now throw on some 520s and slam that bish :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Siim123

Tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 10 2009, 01:51 PM~14151651
> *Tight!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 10 2009, 01:23 PM~14151423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LONE THE CADI HOMIE :0


----------



## Tonioseven

My boy finally came through for me...


----------



## regalistic

whats up bro you still in cincy?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 10 2009, 04:23 PM~14151423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killer Cadi T.. Loving that sh!t.... :thumbsup: Welcome back bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jul 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14355301-->
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cadi T.. Loving that sh!t.... :thumbsup:  Welcome back bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Jul 1 2009, 04:45 PM~14353890
> *whats up bro you still in cincy?
> *


Nah, we're back down yonder.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2009, 01:19 PM~14353174
> *My boy finally came through for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is bad 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Bos82

That Caddy is F*$*$in sick man!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

cars are loooooking goooood, cant wait to see the impala from build off


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 2 2009, 09:47 AM~14360885
> *cars are loooooking goooood, cant wait to see the impala from build off
> *


Here it is...
Revell 1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 ONLY ONE WORD TONI TIIIIIIIGHT LOOKS SO NICE REALY CLEAN, NICE COLOR COMBO DAMM..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN 
uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Revell snap kit. Scalefinishes.com paint, Pegasus deep Daytons, fingernail decals for the trunk design. Thanks.


----------



## Bos82

Impala looks sick man. and you busted out a clean ass snapkit too homie!!!!! Great work bro


----------



## mcloven

u still want that 71


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 5 2009, 08:08 PM~14387063
> *u still want that 71
> *


Sure! PM me with the details.


----------



## tunzafun

damn homie that 58 is killin em!!! that thing is badass :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean rides tony!!!! 58 is just super clean love the color choice and stance, gret work homie :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props fellas!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn that Monte is Caaaalllllleeeeeaaan.The Impala is just amazing.Great stuff man!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*While I was in Ohio, I found an old Lexus I built for my brother-in-law. It's an Aoshima kit with HOK flip-flop paint and Aoshima 19"wheels. I guess it's held up pretty good since it was built roughly 12 years ago. I just dusted it off and took these pictures...*


----------



## Bos82

THat bad boy still looks clean as hell man.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Still looks GREAT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

old or not, that mofo is cleeean as a Nunn! (I think Nunns are clean, well at least they supposed to be , right?) :uh: :dunno:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14386981
> *Hey. Revell snap kit. Scalefinishes.com paint, Pegasus deep Daytons, fingernail decals for the trunk design. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this car! Nice color and very well build!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Monty.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sick ass work as usual in here T! Keep it up bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 06:45 AM~14378768
> *Here it is...
> Revell 1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this car homie... very clean... great job!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for all of the comps fellas! They make a brotha feel good!!


----------



## mcloven

sent the impala today


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 7 2009, 05:08 PM~14404779
> *sent the impala today
> *


Awesome! I'll ship the Benz ASAP!


----------



## Zed

i'm not into japanese cars, but your american rides are badass !!! yours latest including the 77 Monte, the 58 impy, and the caddy are pure aye candy !! congrats bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I swear, the more and more I look at your '58 Impala build, it looks like it's straight out of lowrider magazine! Dang homie that's a killa build!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any pics of it closed up?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 6 2009, 11:25 PM~14394362
> *While I was in Ohio, I found an old Lexus I built for my brother-in-law. It's an Aoshima kit with HOK flip-flop paint and Aoshima 19"wheels. I guess it's held up pretty good since it was built roughly 12 years ago. I just dusted it off and took these pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not into Lexus but this looks tight! :0


----------



## Tonioseven

*Dang, Thanks fellas!!! I don't have any closed up pics of the '58 but I can take some. I figured I put too much work into it to close 'er up! Lol! Thanks again for the compliments guys, they make me feel pretty good!! I just do it for the fun!! I love this sh!t!!!*


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

[/quote]
IS THIS A LIL TOYOTA? IF SO WHERE DID YOU GET IT FROM?


----------



## Tonioseven

*It's a '72 Corolla; got another one in progress too...*











Here's a few linksfor you...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ04306
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ04584
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ03739
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ12068
http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ03775


----------



## Tonioseven

More progress on the Mercury...










































I was gonna clear it today but it started raining just as I was about to set my airbrush up.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14437687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a '72 Corolla; got another one in progress too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few linksfor you...
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ04306
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ04584
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ03739
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ12068
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ03775
> *


Luv them Mango's... very niceee!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks homies; the Prowler Purple one was gonna be a quickie but I'm gonna do some interior upgrades. Got a few projects cleared today...*


----------



## lowridin14

GREAT work in here man  keep it coming. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 12:41 PM~14449124
> *Thanks homies; the Prowler Purple one was gonna be a quickie but I'm gonna do some interior upgrades. Got a few projects cleared today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin' tight bro! keep us posted!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

DAMN THAT LOOKS GREAT BRO!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14851118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaamn Look at the trophie relfection in the ride!!!!! Clean build man. great job


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2009, 07:51 PM~14446306
> *More progress on the Mercury...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna clear it today but it started raining just as I was about to set my airbrush up.
> *



nice work on the detail!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14851118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gongrats on the trophy homie :biggrin: !!!


That seriously looks great homie, I love those rims on there, are those from the '65 Rivi?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 23 2009, 06:27 PM~14856249
> *Gongrats on the trophy homie  :biggrin: !!!
> That seriously looks great homie, I love those rims on there, are those from the '65 Rivi?
> *


Thanks bro!  Here's a Camaro concept that I just finished for a guy I work with; he ordered a 1:1 with the wing (which should be available in January) I used Scalefinishes.com GM Cyber Gray Metallic paint and Pegasus wheels & sleeves. Thanks.


----------



## CHR1S619

Looks badass bro!! Nice work


----------



## darkside customs

X2 I LIKE THAT!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14877990
> *X2 I LIKE THAT!
> *


X3 sweet bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!  Hopefully this should be up next...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

TIGHT WORK BRO!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! The paint looks a bit better in person; my camera sucks. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yeah, That Skyline looks bad ass!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15136131
> *Hell yeah, That Skyline looks bad ass!!
> *


Thanks bro!! It's been in-progress since the beginning of time almost! Lol!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15135706
> *Thanks fellas!   Hopefully this should be up next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAAAng !!! thats sweeeet !!!!!!!


----------



## Moze

Nice builds homie!! I like the Skyline,reminds me of the Signal Auto Skyline. :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

im lovin tha camaro and skyline homie. nice work!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!  


> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 21 2009, 08:05 PM~15145362
> *Nice builds homie!! I like the Skyline,reminds me of the Signal Auto Skyline.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! The Signal Skyline inspired the build.


----------



## Pokey

All the builds are lookin' good bro!

I love that green Monte!


----------



## Tonioseven

#7 for '09...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS SWEET BRO!!! I LIKE THE SEATBELTS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sweet build !


----------



## owenart714

nice build tonio! too badd you didnt have the do-luck front! that would have been sick! SAS is going to do a reissue i believe


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 23 2009, 02:56 PM~15164964
> *nice build tonio! too badd you didnt have the do-luck front! that would have been sick!  SAS is going to do a reissue i believe
> *


Yeah, the guy that bought SAS is gonna re issue most of the kits. He's got a picture of a Silvia I built a few years ago that's coming out soon. Thanks for the comps fellas! I'll get better pictures eventually. My camera is sad. :lol:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hey. Tamiya body, Aoshima chassis & interior, Aoshima wheels & some other stuff. Sally Hansen Nail Prisms nail polish. Thanks for looking.*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is SAS coming back at all? I'd love to get my hands on another one of their widebody kits for the civic hatchback..those were freakin awesome.

That car is soooo bad ass man. Also, do you ever catch up with the Florida ACME guys that live down that way?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 12 2009, 10:44 PM~15336453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I LIKE THE NISSAN'S BUT THIS IS MORE MY SPEED! LOOKS BADASS BRO!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 12 2009, 10:44 PM~15336453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS BADASSSS!!!!! LOVIN IT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 09:44 PM~15336452
> *is SAS coming back at all?  I'd love to get my hands on another one of their widebody kits for the civic hatchback..those were freakin awesome.
> 
> That car is soooo bad ass man.  Also, do you ever catch up with the Florida ACME guys that live down that way?
> *


Yeah, SAS is back in business  The new owner raised the prices a bit but so goes life.  I haven' met up with any of the guys yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homies!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that shit is tight!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Skyline and the Wildcat both look pretty tight man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im willin to pay the price for a good widebody kit...i have a civic hatchback sittin around just waitin on a good kit like that..or the coupe. I need to finish up my green one called suicidal tendencies..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 10:01 PM~15336642
> *im willin to pay the price for a good widebody kit...i have a civic hatchback sittin around just waitin on a good kit like that..or the coupe.  I need to finish up my green one called suicidal tendencies..
> *


PM me your mailing addy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

Wow ! this is really a wild cat ! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 12 2009, 07:44 PM~15336453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the license plate says "bad ass"


----------



## stilldownivlife

im not into tuners but man that skyline is such a dope build - i love the paint and the whole thing is KLEEEEEAAANNN :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SUP EVERYONE! TONIO HIT ME UP ON YAHOO MESSENGER AND ASKED ME TO TELL EVRYONE WHATS UP. HE DOESNT HAVE INTERNET RIGHT NOW, BUT HE DOES HAVE MESSENGER ON HIS PHONE. SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO HIT HIM UP, YOU CAN ON YAHOO, AND HOPEFULLY HE'LL BE BACK ON HERE SOON. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I'll be back soon...


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16689716
> *Yeah, I'll be back soon...
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 22 2010, 04:19 PM~16689716
> *Yeah, I'll be back soon...
> *



:thumbsup: that's good news homie !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 13 2010, 07:05 PM~17182523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 KOOL ! Glad to see you postin again ! Net back up ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 13 2010, 08:05 PM~17182523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice color! Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey fellas! Yeah, I finally got a few things taken care of.


----------



## Esoteric

glad to see you back homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 13 2010, 05:05 PM~17182523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet color! Like a burnt orange or somethin'...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## regalistic

lookin good bro, glad to see ya back.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 13 2010, 09:23 PM~17184110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 whoa this is awesome!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 20 2008, 06:25 PM~11923115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the civic is sick lookin i like how u shaved the plate box..


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## kykustoms

that looks badass what kit is it


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro. The Revell F430.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2010, 05:25 PM~17194105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BUILDS ARE LOOKIN BAD ASS TONIO, NICE TO HAVE YOU BACK.


----------



## kymdlr

That Camaro is the buizness! Ive seen your builds for at least the past 6 years man, you have alot of good stuff. Where can I find them wheels that are on the modena?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas!!  
http://www.kenncer.com/product_info.php?cP...products_id=151


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2010, 07:35 PM~17195543
> *Thanks for the comps fellas!!
> http://www.kenncer.com/product_info.php?cP...products_id=151
> *


how these dudes compare to HW japan


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good bro!! Awesome work as always


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2010, 08:21 PM~17196336
> *Looking good bro!! Awesome work as always
> *


x305


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 14 2010, 09:59 PM~17195937
> *how these dudes compare to HW japan
> *


Free shipping! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2010, 11:48 AM~17202057
> *Free shipping!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you got a point but isnt the BGP trading higher


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17204862
> *you got a point but isnt the BGP trading higher
> *


Maybe.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 16 2010, 08:28 AM~17210485
> *Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: That color is sick ! Those rims set it off !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to see you back Ton.... Looks like you been busy bro! Sweet looking projects goin on, and some sweet looking finished builds!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Finally got this completed (mostly). Aoshima kit, AMT/Fujimi?Aoshima interior.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks Pretty sweet T!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro. There's a few imperfections on it but it's off the becnh now so I can work on other stuff when I get a chance.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well it's good to see you back around here building shit :thumbsup:

Always like seein this topic up top!


----------



## CHR1S619

Looks real good bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

Got this '53 Ford done earler this year for a co-worker. 










I'm currently diggin' this '70 Bonneville: Evr'yday Hustla...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 11:23 AM~17295607
> *Got this '53 Ford done earler this year for a co-worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently diggin' this '70 Bonneville: Evr'yday Hustla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    both lookin good


----------



## jimbo

The Bonneville's DOPE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 01:23 PM~17295607
> *Got this '53 Ford done earler this year for a co-worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently diggin' this '70 Bonneville: Evr'yday Hustla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Both look good homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!

But that Freakin' Bonny is SICK !


----------



## Tonioseven

Challenger interior

















Vega pro stock

























Celica that was stolen from a display case a few years ago. I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## Esoteric

sucks about the celica


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 06:53 PM~17298571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm bro you snappin


----------



## just ripe

:wow: looking good.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

tight cars as always T


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds they all look great but i like the 53


----------



## darkside customs

Nice line up of projects you got goin... 
What kit is that Vega?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas. Just tryin' to have some fun. Been through a rough stretch lately. :happysad: 


> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17306161
> *Nice line up of projects you got goin...
> What kit is that Vega?
> *


It's the AMT/ Stevens International Twister Vega.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Needs some proper shoes & feet.*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17320018
> *Needs some proper shoes & feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Color combo ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yes, you definitely need some shoes...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 08:53 PM~17298571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tight !!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17354733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MONTE, I GOTTA WATCH THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17354733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  needs those checker flags on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 07:50 PM~17354733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## Tonioseven

'70 Bonneville


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 07:50 PM~17354733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SNIFF SNIFF* smells like a future donk build to me! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 05:53 PM~17298571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: lots of nice projects tonio can't wait to see them done


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 08:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


That is CLEAN! Very nice bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 2 2010, 11:52 PM~17370273
> *That is CLEAN! Very nice bro!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 this is tight


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 3 2010, 04:29 AM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


SICK.........NICE COLOR


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 08:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 10:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the ish I miss seein'! Glad you got back bro!

That looks just like the rides that use to be in my hood back in the 80's, sick homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Hakan

Really amazing bro.Congrats.Superb. :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Love the Body lines on this. It's that front end that I don't care for. hummm custom job

don v


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 08:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


F-ing sick ride!!


----------



## Zed

Bonny is clean as fuck bro ! :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

Awsome rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2010, 09:00 AM~17570234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2010, 11:00 AM~17570234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this bro!  those second set of rims look damn good on there


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2010, 09:00 AM~17570234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super clean bro, nice :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love the detail your putting in the interior 
and yeah the second set of wheels look dope uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. It's 2 different projects  There's gonna be an LS on the way and an Aeroback when I get my hands on one.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2010, 04:52 PM~17571758
> *Thanks fellas. It's 2 different projects  There's gonna be an LS on the way and an Aeroback when I get my hands on one.
> *


nice! ill be keepin an eye out for sure :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Almost done with this one...*


----------



## darkside customs

Nice whips in here bro...


----------



## sweetdreamer

man you got some killer g bodies nice work


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


bad ass ride


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. This is an older Fujimi kit that’s been sittin’ around for roughly the last 6 years I believe. I finished it earler this week and now it sits on the desk of a buddy at work. The body is painted Tamiya light gunmetal, the wheels are Fujimi Advan Model 5, the front brakes are Fujimi brenbos with flat red accents, the interior was painted Tamiya matt black with the seats and steering wheel painted with ScaleMotorSports red Faux Fabric. I lowered the front and rear suspension so it wouldn’t look like a rally car. The decals are from the kit and also from an older Lau Bak decal sheet. The tail lights were finished with a red Sharpie and Tamiya clear yellow paint. The exhaust tip is from a Fujimi parts pack. It doesn’t look too bad I guess but something about the body seems incorrect compared to the 1:1 that I used as reference. It ain’t perfect but I dig it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2010, 09:26 PM~17615330
> *Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ooo, so clean !

Looks real good homie, it has that Tonio touch!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!! Tryin' to get some of the small stuff out of the way so I can do a bigger project.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2010, 09:34 AM~17620270
> *Thanks fellas!! Tryin' to get some of the small stuff out of the way so I can do a bigger project.
> *


 :drama: we'll be watchin' !


----------



## Tonioseven

Courtesy of Franklin Ink...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 30 2010, 04:22 PM~17648297
> *Courtesy of Franklin Ink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17648297
> *Courtesy of Franklin Ink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good. You have a lot of great looking builds.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!! I'm just tryin' to enjoy myself and hopefully learn a thing or two!


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good my brother


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Me again. This is an Aoshima kit that I’ve had for years. I finally got around to completing it. The paint is Fingernail polish with Scalefinishes clearcoat. The interior is stock with Tamiya paints. Wheels are Aoshima TrafficStar DTS. Yes, the rear wheels ARE supposed to be that way. Not much else to say but I’m glad I finally got it out the way. Thanks Keep on buildin’. Peace.


----------



## jimbo

Beautiful work bro!!!   :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ahhh, elegance with a touch of gangsta. I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven

what u want for it


----------



## tunzafun

u ALWAYS come out with some killa shit! diggin the hell out of it bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 30 2010, 07:43 PM~17648660
> *what u want for it
> *


 :no: Not for sale. Thanks for the comps fellas!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 30 2010, 05:43 PM~17648660
> *what u want for it
> *



:uh:


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2010, 12:00 PM~17570234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What brand/name is this tan color?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 30 2010, 05:12 PM~17648502
> *Hey. Me again. This is an Aoshima kit that I’ve had for years. I finally got around to completing it. The paint is Fingernail polish with Scalefinishes clearcoat. The interior is stock with Tamiya paints. Wheels are Aoshima TrafficStar DTS. Yes, the rear wheels ARE supposed to be that way. Not much else to say but I’m glad I finally got it out the way. Thanks Keep on buildin’. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice i have to reclear mine that testors clear was some bullshit  yours looks nice


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@May 31 2010, 12:51 AM~17651036
> *What brand/name is this tan color?
> *


Actually it's Tamiya flat light gray; it's a military color. Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Aristo interior...*










*Other stuff...*
<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>_*"Gypsy Man"*_</span>


































*Further on down the line...*


----------



## mcloven

nice 71


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice projects commin out bro!

Those wheel decals came out nice, they are a "B" to put on but they enhance the wheels IMO!

That red Chevy needs to come my way :biggrin: !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 31 2010, 12:31 PM~17653715
> *nice 71
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that thing is just.. :wow: its my third favorite style!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 12:34 PM~17653736
> *Nice projects commin out bro!
> 
> Those wheel decals came out nice, they are a "B" to put on but they enhance the wheels IMO!
> 
> That red Chevy needs to come my way  :biggrin: !
> *


 :biggrin: I'm gonna order a couple more sets soon!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17655930
> *:biggrin:  I'm gonna order a couple more sets soon!!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 11:53 AM~17652948
> *Aristo interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further on down the line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




got some sick projects comein foo!


----------



## tunzafun

that 71 is gonna be a bad mutha....watch yo mouth!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas!!   Y'all cats up in here make me feel good about buildin' and that sh!t gets me hyped to build!! I LOVE this sh!t!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 08:08 PM~17657091
> *Thanks for the comps fellas!!      Y'all cats up in here make me feel good about buildin' and that sh!t gets me hyped to build!! I LOVE this sh!t!!  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


get hyphy brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :cheesy:  loving them wheels :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Slowly but surely I'm gettin there!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I see you homie! Keep us posted!


----------



## importmadness

Damn this looks sick bro.. keep up the good work...is the purple paint or gel pens?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! The purple is gel pen ink.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## DEUCES76

bro ur thread has some sick ass rides bro im speechless


----------



## phatras

Hey were you still looking for those model 5 wheels? was it aoshima or fujimi you needed?


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17679804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that skyline is freakn Crazy!!


----------



## Esoteric

im diggin that R33


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 2 2010, 11:25 PM~17680631
> *Hey were you still looking for those model 5 wheels? was it aoshima or fujimi you needed?
> *


Sure, I could use another set! Fujimi if you have 'em!! 

Thanks for the comps fellas!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2010, 10:15 PM~17679804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang homie , you keep crankin' some sick rides out! Keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 3 2010, 06:37 AM~17682931
> *Sure, I could use another set! Fujimi if you have 'em!!
> 
> Thanks for the comps fellas!!
> *



nope got a set of the gold aoshima ones..lol..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17683268
> *nope got a set of the gold aoshima ones..lol..
> *


Got a picture? Those might work.


----------



## phatras

just sent you a text with a picture..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice builds keep them pics coming homie!


----------



## importmadness

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: sick bro... what color green is it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 AM~17684342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  sick bro... what color green is it?
> *


im really liken that green!! thats tight.. :wow:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good in here man!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!  It's Testors One-Coat lacquer with Testors clear.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good bro


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 10:22 PM~17705479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these wheels ..i got them ona 67 impala vert. nice ride bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 5 2010, 10:22 PM~17705479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes sir, that is gonna be sick bro ! I'm lovin' that color too!


----------



## Tonioseven

I tried my hand with patterns to accentuate the cool decals. At least I stepped outside my comfort zone and tried somethin' new. I used a spraycan instead of my airbrush but I think I'll do better next time. Thanks for lookin'. 










:dunno:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THEY LOOK GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 07:48 PM~17711343
> *I tried my hand with patterns to accentuate the cool decals. At least I stepped outside my comfort zone and tried somethin' new. I used a spraycan instead of my airbrush but I think I'll do better next time. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *



LOOKS DAM GOOD TO ME CUZIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17711343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Homie thats sick, now you are on your way! Be careful though, it gets addictive! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 6 2010, 05:48 PM~17711343
> *I tried my hand with patterns to accentuate the cool decals. At least I stepped outside my comfort zone and tried somethin' new. I used a spraycan instead of my airbrush but I think I'll do better next time. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  patterns look good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 6 2010, 08:11 PM~17711545
> *Homie thats sick, now you are on your way! Be careful though, it gets addictive!  :biggrin:
> 
> *



x100 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17787479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 7 2010, 01:48 AM~17711343
> *I tried my hand with patterns to accentuate the cool decals. At least I stepped outside my comfort zone and tried somethin' new. I used a spraycan instead of my airbrush but I think I'll do better next time. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


that looks good, keep us posted


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2010, 08:03 PM~17604060
> *Almost done with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



omg this is super clean... i want the motor out of this car so bad for my next project.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15336412
> *Hey. Tamiya body, Aoshima chassis & interior, Aoshima wheels & some other stuff. Sally Hansen Nail Prisms nail polish. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love this build... where did u get the drift badge?


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17787479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :worship: dat is a sick 66 hands down  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

65


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that is some sick work you have homie keep them pics coming!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thank you, guys!!  I have accumulated a bunch of import decals over the years due to bein' infatuated with imports. I hope to keep the progress comin' fellas!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 10:29 PM~17368926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '70 Bonneville
> *


great work in here ! this is still my favorite..imports are sweet but this is whats up right here!  i need one now...lol..


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 15 2010, 06:16 PM~17797108
> *Thank you, guys!!  I have accumulated a bunch of import decals over the years due to bein' infatuated  with imports. I hope to keep the progress comin' fellas!!
> *



hope to see more builds... yah i have a huge infatuation with import cars.. why do u think my name is called importmadness..lol...


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 10:45 AM~17792980
> *65
> *



:biggrin: iu knew that


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 15 2010, 05:09 AM~17787479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man i like this


----------



## Tonioseven

Just playin' around...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 16 2010, 09:46 PM~17809222
> *Just playin' around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both look good but id go with the first pic :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

awesome builds...i like how a few of ur tuners have wide body kits. awesome...very clean. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 16 2010, 09:46 PM~17809222
> *Just playin' around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: , go ahead and do it homie!

I can see one of your sick nailpolish paint jobs on that HO! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

alot of killer builds in here nice variety to keep em coming lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 16 2010, 09:46 PM~17809222
> *Just playin' around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im not a fan of donks....but I think the first mock-up would be sick if it were done like all your other builds...Clean mean and full of detail.


----------



## gseeds

> looks very nice !! dig the colors!!nice job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin: 








this way cool !!! i would love to have a real one like this!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 20 2010, 05:04 PM~17839628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way cool !!! i would love to have a real one like this!!!
> *



Yeah me and you both ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys!! Y'all makin' me blush!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Tryin' not to waste these days off; nothin' like a good cup of coffee and the smell of plastene in the mornin'!! It ain't too fancy but it'll get the job done. Thanks for lookin' *  











































> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 16 2010, 09:46 PM~17809222
> *Just playin' around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*The only thing stoppin' me from usin' these is the tire rub issue. I'll figure it out.*


----------



## jimbo

Clean ass work on that trunk Tonio! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie this is gonna be an instant classic!

Super job on the boxin' in of the trunk!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 25 2010, 11:18 AM~17884709
> *Homie this is gonna be an instant classic!
> 
> Super job on the boxin' in of the trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 nice work so far!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Those are some clean builds homie :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!! :cheesy: 

*Got some sh!t done today...*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 07:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I knew that purple writin' was leadin up to somethin'.......


Beautiful pain't homie!


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 07:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 shit is supa clean... i rather the spokes on it sittin low! get sum vogues wrapped around them and u would have a headbussa! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeee


----------



## BiggC

Did you use the Krylon as a base under the nail polish?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:25 AM~17892167
> *Did you use the Krylon as a base under the nail polish?
> *


The Krylon is gonna be used in the interior.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 26 2010, 10:46 AM~17892253
> *The Krylon is gonna be used in the interior.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

alright you win i have to get my ass back on the bench


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 26 2010, 10:46 AM~17892253
> *The Krylon is gonna be used in the interior.
> *


did u try the krylon yet? cuz i used the same paint for the interior of a purple car i did a while back and it turned out more of a grey kolor than how it looks on the cover of the can... im not sure wat happend


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, it came out perfect! I'll post pics later. Esoteric, I told you my plan bro!! :naughty: :sprint: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice color bro. :0


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie! Now I just need to figure out which feet to put on it.  :uh: :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

looks damn good so far bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella nice color.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 26 2010, 04:55 PM~17894849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN TONY THAT COLOR LOOKS SWEET BRO  AND THE INT COLOR GOES GOOD WITH IT TOO  AND U KNOW U GOTTA HAVE PURPLE FEET TO GO ON IT ALSO :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks good homie!


----------



## slash

nice color, just polish it an send it to me, lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 27 2010, 08:20 AM~17897491
> *nice color, just polish it an send it to me, lol.
> *


I'm right up the highway from you bro!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 05:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?? I NEVER FOUND OUT HOW TO PAINT A MODEL WITH NAIL POLISH, HOWD YA DO IT


----------



## Tonioseven

Thin it just like you would any other paint. I use enamel reducer as pictured above. Then just shoot it.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 03:11 PM~17899740
> *Thin it just like you would any other paint. I use enamel reducer as pictured above. Then just shoot it.
> *


you switched


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17899787
> *you switched
> *


I still use lacquer if that's all I have but the enamel thinner doesn't cause as much ghosting. I gotta find a better lacquer thinner.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 05:40 PM~17888455
> *Thanks fellas!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Got some sh!t done today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: fuck i need to be schooled on how to use that paint :cheesy: SICK !


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 12:03 PM~17898758
> *I'm right up the highway from you bro!
> *


lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17899854
> *I still use lacquer if that's all I have but the enamel thinner doesn't cause as much ghosting. I gotta find a better lacquer thinner.
> *



If you haven't tried Dupli-Color Laquer thinner yet it's been real good for me for the past 5 years.

I've always used it to thin my nail polish.

If you get it, get the medium temp. it's around $15 a gallon. It'll last for a long time!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:54 PM~17900285
> *If you haven't tried Dupli-Color Laquer thinner yet it's been real good for me for the past 5 years.
> 
> I've always used it to thin my nail polish.
> 
> If you get it, get the medium temp. it's around $15 a gallon. It'll last for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Coming soon to a model forum near you...*_


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 08:51 AM~17915050
> *Coming soon to a model forum near you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm diggin those projects homie.....................


Where'de you get this resin/ how is it/ and what year is it?

Sorry so many ? homie :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 29 2010, 09:03 AM~17915099
> *I'm diggin those projects homie.....................
> Where'de you get this resin/ how is it/ and what year is it?
> 
> Sorry so many ? homie  :biggrin:
> 
> *


*I got it from Model Roundup www.modelroundup.com. Jack is the owner (great guy to deal with) and I paid $38.90 for it. You need a '76 Glasshouse as a donor for the glass/chassis. Now I just gotta find me a '68, '69, '74, and a '75 and I'm good for '57-'76 full-size Chevies! :cheesy: *


http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17915175
> *I got it from Model Roundup www.modelroundup.com. Jack is the owner (great guy to deal with) and I paid $38.90 for it. You need a '76 Glasshouse as a donor for the glass/chassis. Now I just gotta find me a '68, '69, '74, and a '75 and I'm good for '57-'76 full-size Chevies!  :cheesy:
> http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm
> *


Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!


Man me and you are doin' the same thing with them chevy's.

That's what I been doin' for the last past year. So far I got '61-'67 &'70-'71 done.
Workin' on gettin' '58-'60, '74,&76 done right now.

I still need a '75,'73,'72,'69, & to me the best-'68! the '68 will be my personal 1:1 replica when I get one.

Didn't mean to jack your thread bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 29 2010, 10:44 AM~17915764
> *Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!
> Man me and you are doin' the same thing with them chevy's.
> 
> That's what I been doin' for the last past year. So far I got '61-'67 &'70-'71 done.
> Workin' on gettin' '58-'60, '74,&76 done right now.
> 
> I still need a '75,'73,'72,'69, & to me the best-'68! the '68 will be my personal 1:1 replica when I get one.
> 
> Didn't mean to jack your thread bro. :biggrin:
> 
> *


It's all good bro!!


----------



## jimbo

Sick work Tonio!!!! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Got this from KCMCUSTOMS. Thanks bro!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 30 2010, 08:49 PM~17931573
> *Hey. Got this from KCMCUSTOMS. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    what you use for pillars


----------



## Tonioseven

The pillars from the extra '70 Bonnie body. I found the hardtop Bonnie from Time Machine Resin so it was expendable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17931612
> *The pillars from the extra '70 Bonnie body. I found the hardtop Bonnie from Time Machine Resin so it was expendable.
> *



Looks good homie, I'm jealous... :biggrin: 




What's the plan for the Bonnie that lost it's frame?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 07:33 AM~17933822
> *Looks good homie, I'm jealous... :biggrin:
> What's the plan for the Bonnie that lost it's frame?
> 
> *


I found a hardtop resin body so now I'll have a hartdop and a droptop. :cheesy: Thanks for the props fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good shit up in here T :thumbsup:


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 30 2010, 08:49 PM~17931573
> *Hey. Got this from KCMCUSTOMS. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie..looks sick....


----------



## mcloven

ur shits going out tomarrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2010, 08:47 AM~17934116
> *I found a hardtop resin body so now I'll have a hartdop and a droptop.  :cheesy: Thanks for the props fellas.  :biggrin:
> *



Kool!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2010, 08:47 AM~17934116
> *I found a hardtop resin body so now I'll have a hartdop and a droptop.  :cheesy: Thanks for the props fellas.  :biggrin:
> *


Plus in the interest of spreading good will in the hobby, the front clip was cut up to provide interior bulkhead pieces for the '70 Buick drop, the rear part is on it's way to be sacrificed inorder to restore a buddy's '69 Bonneville back to its former glory. Gotta keep these classics around.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11923115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: I want this!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 07:33 AM~17951712
> *Plus in the interest of spreading good will in the hobby, the front clip was cut up to provide interior bulkhead pieces for the '70 Buick drop, the rear part is on it's way to be sacrificed inorder to restore a buddy's '69 Bonneville back to its former glory. Gotta keep these classics around.
> *




:yessad: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2010, 11:02 AM~17952114
> *:wow: I want this!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Make me an offer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 12:18 PM~17952230
> *Make me an offer.
> *




:0


----------



## Tonioseven

I forget what color nail polish I used on this but here it is anyway...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks good! What color interior you goin' with?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17961786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good tonio :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 05:51 AM~17915050
> *Coming soon to a model forum near you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What wheels are these?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 5 2010, 01:47 AM~17962039
> *Builds lookin good tonio :thumbsup:
> What wheels are these?
> *


Whattup Pancho?! :wave: :wave: They are 23" Pegasus Phat Daddies / http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-524/2...dies/Detail.bok


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17962053
> *Whattup Pancho?!  :wave:  :wave: They are 23" Pegasus Phat Daddies / http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-524/2...dies/Detail.bok
> *


:wave: I thought that's what they were thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2010, 08:00 AM~17961786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That color is nice :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2010, 01:00 AM~17961786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










........Cha-Ching!.........







..........Right on the money homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17961786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toni,, everything in hear is super sweet bro.. to much to comment on.. I love the wheels on the buick.. I wish I could find a set of vougues that size? glasshouse's are going to be sweet.. you know I still dig the cuda on the first page.. did you decal that car,, or is that from your tape n blade work?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas . I used nail polish on the Wildcat( no surprise there, huh? Lol). Hydro, that 'Cuda just has the stripes from the kit. It also came with a white set. Thanks again guys. I will hopefully be on vacation in roughly a week so I hope to install my intake manifold on my 1:1  and get a few builds completed.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work in here. Alot of badass rides.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 9 2010, 08:46 PM~18006371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS GONNA BE SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## CharlieK

Stuff is looking good man


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE WORK ON THE MONTE BRO!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I hope to clear some of this stuff off the bench so I can bust out some heavy sh!t by the first of the year!! I'm shootin' for a 12:12 completion rate for the year to keep things movin'.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 07:51 AM~17915050
> *Coming soon to a model forum near you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME BAD RIDES COMMING OUT OF HERE ,KEEP THEM GOING OUT


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro, I'm tryin'.   . Got my LS clip in from Jevries...


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 10:36 AM~18010414
> *Thanks bro, I'm tryin'.     . Got my LS clip in from Jevries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEA, I LIKE THIS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 01:36 PM~18010414
> *Thanks bro, I'm tryin'.     . Got my LS clip in from Jevries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: that LS is gonna be sick homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 01:36 PM~18010414
> *Thanks bro, I'm tryin'.     . Got my LS clip in from Jevries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Oh HELL ya!!! Nice T!! You da MAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

bad ass chopper............. did you strip the chrome and alclad the motor?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2010, 08:13 PM~18020225
> *bad ass chopper............. did you strip the chrome and alclad the motor?
> *


i just read he used kosutte gin san on a another site, i still cant get that shit :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18020140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang, that bike looks so real !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great build !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet looking bike the color sets it off!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 08:01 PM~18020140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CLEAN TONE!!! :wow: The Monte lookin killer so far too!!! :0 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 29 2010, 08:44 AM~17915764
> *Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!
> Man me and you are doin' the same thing with them chevy's.
> 
> That's what I been doin' for the last past year. So far I got '61-'67 &'70-'71 done.
> Workin' on gettin' '58-'60, '74,&76 done right now.
> 
> I still need a '75,'73,'72,'69, & to me the best-'68! the '68 will be my personal 1:1 replica when I get one.
> 
> Didn't mean to jack your thread bro. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :angry: no.. you still need 59, 62. 63. 64. 65.66.. and 68 is the best year.. next to 
58! then you got to get on the wagons! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THE BIKE TURNED OUT SICK TONIO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 11:29 AM~17953276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
I BUILT ONE WITH A SIMILAR COLOR, BUT I SOLD THIS TO MCLOVIN, THIS HIS IS PIC; BUT HERES WHAT MINE LOOKED LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18037526
> *:0
> I BUILT ONE WITH A SIMILAR COLOR, BUT I SOLD THIS TO MCLOVIN, THIS HIS IS PIC; BUT HERES WHAT MINE LOOKED LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!! Lemme git them bills it's sittin' on!!  Bad ass build, homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 05:14 PM~18037526
> *:0
> I BUILT ONE WITH A SIMILAR COLOR, BUT I SOLD THIS TO MCLOVIN, THIS HIS IS PIC; BUT HERES WHAT MINE LOOKED LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweeeeeet !


----------



## Tonioseven

*Big props to Rick!! Scaledreams is the sh!t!!!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Engine looks bad ass T!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18020140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn T ! 1 of the best looking bikes i have seen ! nice and clean i really like the color!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys! I'm 7 for 7 so far!! Gotta make my goal of 12 for 12 for '10!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18040817
> *Thanks guys! I'm 7 for 7 so far!! Gotta make my goal of 12 for 12 for '10!!
> *


SO you telling use your keeping score !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 PM~18040832
> *SO  you  telling  use    your  keeping  score  !
> *


Actually, yes! Lol! It's like a personal challenge to build no matter what else is going on so I can't let myself down!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18040663
> *Big props to Rick!! Scaledreams is the sh!t!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



!! killa engine homie !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn that engin looks clean homie i cut for that nice work cant wait to see what tha monte is gonna look like! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I had to make some alternator brackets 'cause I noticed the alternator just hangin in the air. Lol. I'll have more pictures soon hopefully.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18047650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Colors look good. Nice build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looking bad ass T!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 14 2010, 07:25 PM~18047650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet job on the custom interior


----------



## phatras

No need to make your own brakets..lol.. 










HERE


JK..

Engine looks killer. Love the interior to.. Nice clean and simple yet punches ya in the face if that makes sense..lol..


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool, I'm gonna have to jump on some of those.  Got the trunk done on Glasshouse #1...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 15 2010, 12:59 PM~18053519
> *Cool, I'm gonna have to jump on some of those.  Got the trunk done on Glasshouse #1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just lookin at this shit makes me go deaf! :biggrin: looks great!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. I think that's an awful pic showing my screwups but it doesn't look as awful in person. Lol. Just got my wheels in the other day so hopefully, I'll have a mockup pic soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 15 2010, 02:59 PM~18054461
> *just lookin at this shit makes me go deaf!  :biggrin:  looks great!
> *




:biggrin: ...looks great as always !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Builds lookin good bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Tonio you find a '72 or '73 yet?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

HEY TONIO, JUST WANT TO SAY I ENJOY CHECKING OUT YOUR RIDES HOMIE I LIKE YOUR STYLE, AND ALWAYS LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING WHATS COMING OUT OF YOUR SHOP!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jul 15 2010, 04:38 PM~18055310-->
> 
> 
> 
> Builds lookin good bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 15 2010, 04:42 PM~18055351
> *Hey Tonio you find a '72 or '73 yet?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a '73 but I'm on limited funds for a li'l bit so the '72 search is gonna be on the back burner :happysad: . I'll probably get another resin one eventually.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 16 2010, 02:16 AM~18059446
> *HEY TONIO, JUST WANT TO SAY I ENJOY CHECKING OUT YOUR RIDES HOMIE I LIKE YOUR STYLE, AND ALWAYS LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING WHATS COMING OUT OF YOUR SHOP!
> *


Thanks Gil!! That makes a brotha feel good!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Initial mockup...










:happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

any updates on the glass house homie !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 16 2010, 10:46 AM~18060744
> *Initial mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


thats badass bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18239753-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the glass house homie !
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but hopefully this weekend bro! :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Aug 5 2010, 08:35 PM~18239844
> *thats badass bro!
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14386981
> *Hey. Revell snap kit. Scalefinishes.com paint, Pegasus deep Daytons, fingernail decals for the trunk design. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this monte has been on my mind for a month now.. I had a friend who passed away in june.. His 1/1 scale Monte, was the same color same year.. toni give me a shout when you get a chance..bro.....you know i love everything in hear..
the pontiac is the bidness!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/


----------



## bugs-one

Clean rodes, homie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mcloven

do u still have the blue mr2


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 13 2010, 01:19 PM~18301923
> *do u still have the blue mr2
> *


Yup.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 13 2010, 02:01 PM~18303434
> *Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS BADASS TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 13 2010, 05:01 PM~18303434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that looks like a photo-shoot for a 1:1 Tuner magazine !


----------



## owenart714

loving that MR2 with those scale auto style advan's neovas set it off!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.


----------



## importmadness

your builds are f'n insane


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 17 2010, 10:34 PM~18338097
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn im keepin my pupils locked on this one :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ohhh shit :0 

lookin good tonio


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice builds Tonio


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Tonioseven

*I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...*


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
awesome paint bro!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WHORE IS CLEAN !


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i argee with david on this one!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Niiiiiiiiice T...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat 442 is off da hook...very nice paint job. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Cutty is a beauty !!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18372796
> *THIS  WHORE  IS  CLEAN  !
> *


is it even possible for a whore to be clean? i mean if shes a "whore" obviously shes been around the block :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 22 2010, 03:55 PM~18376667
> *is it even possible for a whore to be clean? i mean if shes a "whore" obviously shes been around the block  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol
> *


I call her a whore cause she goes topless ! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 22 2010, 05:21 AM~18372651
> *I can't let Esoteric have ALL the Cutty fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's the latest. I bought this as a hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Great looking build Tonio!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 07:47 PM~18414996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>OUCH !!!</span>

Homie that is sweeet !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 05:47 PM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

THE 442 AND BUICK R VERY NICE. :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 07:47 PM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats beautiful bro! those streetburner wires and paint really set her off :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 07:47 PM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautifull work.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 26 2010, 06:44 PM~18416092
> *beautifull work.
> *


X2 :wow: 

What kit is that?


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great work.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the positive words fellas!! :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 27 2010, 01:15 AM~18418020
> *X2  :wow:
> 
> What kit is that?
> *


http://www.tudayshobbymodels.com/prd_model...1970_wildcat_25


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 27 2010, 01:47 AM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice toni


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18414996
> *Here's the latest. I bought this as a  hardtop but I already built one as a hardtop so I wanted something different. I took an extra '70 Bonneville body and cut it up to fit my needs in various areas. I added the wheels from the Streetburner Monte, some nail polish, a few details here and there, and here's the result. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean build all around bro nice paint


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!  Comin' soon thanks to the homie *Jimbo* ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh yeah ! Lovely projects bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very nice ride clean all around homie`! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.  Got the interior to a '65 done...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 10:15 PM~18488623
> *Thanks fellas.    Got the interior to a '65 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh man here we go again another sick ass ride from tonioseven cant wait to see this..that green vert is beautiful. big spokes look great on it too..


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 08:15 PM~18488623
> *Thanks fellas.    Got the interior to a '65 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: DAM Tonio...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 10:15 PM~18488623
> *Thanks fellas.    Got the interior to a '65 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My God, That is beautiful work right there homie !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas  I got a little bit of clear slung this mornin'...











































It's faaaaaar from perfect but is a good learnin' experience for me.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 10:52 AM~18490628
> *Thanks fellas  I got a little bit of clear slung this mornin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's faaaaaar from perfect but is a good learnin' experience for me.
> *


IM LIKING THAT 5!!!! ITS LOOKING BADAZZ TONIO!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

builds are lookin good tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

man that 65 is looking glass


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 11:28 AM~18491588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That '65 Imp is lookin' stunna bro !!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the kind words fellas!I'm doin' good with my goal of 1 completion per month!! I'm 8 for 8 so far. I'm goin' for 14 for 12 for '11!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18493658
> *Thanks for the kind words fellas!I'm doin' good with my goal of 1 completion per month!! I'm 8 for 8 so far. I'm goin' for 14 for 12 for '11!!
> *


damn and i think im the shit cuz ive completed one build so far this year :biggrin: lol lookin sweet bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18493658
> *Thanks for the kind words fellas!I'm doin' good with my goal of 1 completion per month!! I'm 8 for 8 so far. I'm goin' for 14 for 12 for '11!!
> *



Kool, I always try for 12 for 12 too.



:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 07:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man those decals look nice also ! Thats a clean style you got going and you cant beat them old ass AMT 64 kits ! 1 of the hobbies greats right there !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 07:43 PM~18509610
> *Man    those  decals  look  nice  also  !  Thats  a  clean  style    you  got  going  and  you  cant  beat  them  old  ass  AMT  64  kits !  1  of the  hobbies  greats right    there !
> *


Thanks David! I'm gonna clear it and try adding a fe w of my own stripes to the design. I think I might be alright if I take my time with it.


----------



## Esoteric

nice paint on that 64


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 07:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhh she is sleek!! :biggrin: ad this baby to the appreciation thread for trend's decals when its done....this is looking sick..like i expected to see any different in your thread all your builds are great..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 07:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang homie ! looks sick ! are you gonna Kandy over it after 
you add you stripes to it ?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 7 2010, 07:57 PM~18509753
> *Dang homie ! looks sick ! are you gonna Kandy over it after
> you add you stripes to it ?
> 
> *


I think so soon as I figure out a color.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS HOMIE, REAL CLEAN!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 8 2010, 02:39 AM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats wassup :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 08:02 PM~18509792
> *I think so soon as I figure out a color.
> *



Kool, I would use a lighter color Kandy or just tint my clear
Coat with Kandy.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 8 2010, 08:00 AM~18513583
> *Kool, I would use a lighter color Kandy or just tint my clear
> Coat with Kandy.
> 
> *


Sounds like a plan homie!!   Thanks for the comps fellas!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: god i love a vert 4 

a lil candy will set that baby off just right :yes:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 8 2010, 01:39 AM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ÖOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 11:21 AM~18541377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 02:21 PM~18541377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





getter done! i need about 2-3 sets of them wheels an tires :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I've been itchin' to do another pickup for a while now.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 02:21 PM~18541377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good tonio!!! nice wheels!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18541631
> *looking good tonio!!!   nice wheels!!! :biggrin:
> *


  I still have the ones you sent! After looking at the two I messed up, I found that I could put a small piece of styrene rod (no ****) onto the part that I clipped off and just repaint them! Thanks again for the wheels you sent because they're going on a mild custom of some kind soon!! You ROCK!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 03:09 PM~18541653
> *    I still have the ones you sent! After looking at the two I messed up, I found that I could put a small piece of styrene rod (no ****) onto the part that I clipped off and just repaint them! Thanks again for the wheels you sent because they're going on a mild custom of some kind soon!! You ROCK!!!
> *


GLAD I COULD HELP YOU OUT BROTHER


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 08:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Seriously T, that is BAD AS PHAWK!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 06:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin that paint!!

tru


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 7 2010, 07:39 PM~18509568-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18541377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got dat 64' lookin good bro'...like how u blk'd out dem wheels on it. 
dat chevy is lookin really good also...cant wait to c more progress pics on dis one. keep up all da good work...laterz bro'. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 11:21 AM~18541377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This joint right here is too sick for words bro.... Nice start...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2010, 11:44 PM~18551799
> *This joint right here is too sick for words bro.... Nice start...
> *


X2! I can't wait to see you get that truck goin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

64 IS NICE.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 05:39 PM~18509568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas, I'm waitin' on some candy to go over that basecoat.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm Tonio that pick up is looking good and its not even finished wow!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 15 2010, 10:20 PM~18579360
> *Thanks fellas, I'm waitin' on some candy to go over that basecoat.
> *


Yeeesssss ! Kandy is the way of the future !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 08:15 PM~18488623
> *Thanks fellas.    Got the interior to a '65 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish I could get my interior this clean! when i try? it comes out worse than
if I just painted it and left it alone...
all your shit looks real good Toni..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 20 2010, 10:32 PM~18616692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O.K. bro, where did you get that paint and how much? Do they take paypal?

I been needin' some magenta for awhile now !

can'wait to see what you come up with !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!  #9 for the year...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 09:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT SIKKKK.........YOU CAN SEND IT MY WAY!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 21 2010, 09:58 PM~18627110
> *CAME OUT SIKKKK.........YOU CAN SEND IT MY WAY!!!
> *


Make me an offer.


----------



## kustombuilder

What did you use for under the hood?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet looking wip came out really nice!


----------



## bugs-one

X2.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 21 2010, 10:14 PM~18627319
> *What did you use for under the hood?
> *


Scale MotorSport purple carbon-fiber decal. I also used some for the headliner. Thanks guys.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Freakin' Sick homie ! I love the hood detail and engine bay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 06:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that whip came out superclean


----------



## DJ-ROY

> Thanks fellas!  #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST MISSED THIS TRULY AMAZING BUILD , :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CharlieK

Great job man


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro'...dis build is off da hook. u did a bad ass job wit all da detail work...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Took some outside shots...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

That whip is sick as fuck bro!!


----------



## machio

Daamm homie,dope ass ride...much props


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 21 2010, 09:43 PM~18626207-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18655237
> *Took some outside shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :wow: Nice builds homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tino you always got nice builds !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props homies . It's for sale.


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 06:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: KLEAN LOOKIN 65,WITH ALL YOU KOOL BUILDERS ON HERE I HOPE TO LEARN AND GET BETTER WITH MINES,THANKS :nicoderm:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18655237
> *Took some outside shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Guest

Always nice work in here.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 24 2010, 06:46 PM~18655237
> *Took some outside shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Inside, outside...outstanding! either way!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: .........I'll be watchin this one !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels look great on this..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     Nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 09:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how did you get them wheels to look so clean?

ive tried that liquid mask shit and it didn't work for shit :angry: 

what did you use?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys. Tamiya tape, a fresh #11, and plenty of patience. Lol.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 07:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats bad ass hell.I hope you put a nice motor in it.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18668713
> *dam thats bad ass hell.I hope you put a nice motor in it.
> *


I'm gonna try my best. :happysad:

Here's what I painted the wheels with...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dman thats badass..

i spy a ton of tamiya kits and a class action MC...nice...oh..nice can as well!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18668722
> *I'm gonna try my best.  :happysad:
> 
> Here's what I painted the wheels with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw a skyline turbo motor in it for the hell of it. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like how it sits. The wheels make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dam tonio this is my kind of ride homie ,nice job on the wheels keep pics coming homie, :wow:


----------



## importmadness

damn bro what color did u paint that car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18668713
> *dam thats bad ass hell.I hope you put a nice motor in it.
> *



OOOh! That would be killa with a new Corvette motor and suspension ! JM.02 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 27 2010, 04:03 AM~18667634
> *:wow: .........I'll be watchin this one !
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 27 2010, 06:54 AM~18670952
> *OOOh! That would be killa with a new Corvette motor and suspension ! JM.02  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya that ls9 would be killer but a skyline motor will throw everybody off.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 05:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: plain sik bro, nice work


----------



## Tonioseven

:banghead: Accidental post.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 08:18 AM~18729817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ! This going be donky lifted or just on 22's?


----------



## Tonioseven

Just on some 22s. I don't like 'em too high.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 08:31 AM~18729858
> *Just on some 22s. I don't like 'em too high.
> *



That is gonna be too kool bro ! Keep us posted !!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 08:31 AM~18729858
> *Just on some 22s. I don't like 'em too high.
> *


I hear you there ! I really enjoyed doing this build vvvv










Not to high and it still looked great on big rims ! Lookin at this project makes me want to do another one and add a theme scheme on to it ! 

You know what rims you will be using yet ?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 08:18 AM~18729817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys. I got the decals from Trend under some clear so now I'ma see what kind of design I can come up with to add to the design.


























I also won model of the month over at LDC!!! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: 


http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 21 2010, 06:43 PM~18626207
> *Thanks fellas!   #9 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18731419
> *Thanks guys. I got the decals from Trend under some clear so now I'ma see what kind of design I can come up with to add to the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also won model of the month over at LDC!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> *



:cheesy: thats tight


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18731419
> *Thanks guys. I got the decals from Trend under some clear so now I'ma see what kind of design I can come up with to add to the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also won model of the month over at LDC!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> *


got another one goin... :wow: looks good. cant wait to c how dis one looks after u get through wit it...keep up da good work. laterz... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 06:18 AM~18729817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice bro cant wait to see this done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18668934
> *I like how it sits. The wheels make it.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 09:35 AM~18731419
> *Thanks guys. I got the decals from Trend under some clear so now I'ma see what kind of design I can come up with to add to the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also won model of the month over at LDC!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> *


i like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 8 2010, 08:56 AM~18765598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're a building machine bro ! build looks good.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! Esoteric supplied the rings for the wheels  This one has been on the back burner too long.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 8 2010, 06:56 AM~18765598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

*My version...*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 19 2010, 10:12 AM~18849913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats gonna be nice !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18853955
> *Thats gonna be nice !
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Hydrohype

it that a scale dreams air cleaner on your 65?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18876594
> *it that a scale dreams air cleaner on your 65?
> *


Yep, I usually try to buy my aftermarket items from Rick because of the first-class service.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 22 2010, 06:34 AM~18878173
> *Yep, I usually try to buy my aftermarket items from Rick because of the first-class service.
> *


X2!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 08:18 AM~18729817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY MC SS KIT - THIS LOOKS PRETTY GOOD THOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man  Got somethin' else goin'...


----------



## phatras

> Thanks man  Got somethin' else goin'...
> 
> You always have something new kicking.. Pretty sure you dont sleep.. lol..


----------



## Tonioseven

Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...


----------



## bugs-one

Sick ass Camaro, homie. Clean as a Mofo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18975223
> *Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color scheme! I'm really diggin this one


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 3 2010, 12:09 PM~18975223
> *Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this literally made my jaw hit the floor bro! :0 

looks friggin awesome! lovin that t/a too man


----------



## Tonioseven

Gonna hit Rick up for a bunch of engine goodies for this one. Thanks fellas!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18975223
> *Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang sick ,i wanna build one   

Check the Gorillaz -Stylo music clip on youtube


----------



## Tonioseven

Saw it!!  
Thanks Roy!! You just gave it a name!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Nov 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18975223-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the combo :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 3 2010, 10:59 AM~18975608
> *Dang sick ,i wanna build one
> 
> Check the Gorillaz -Stylo music clip on youtube
> *


bad ass track for that car too


----------



## Trendsetta 68

>











[/quote]




:wow: *Some sick builds goin bro ! That Camaro is tweakin' !*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 17 2010, 09:50 AM~19091081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man you have been itching since the show huh..lol.. Sensory overload gets ya everytime..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SICK AS ALWAYS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 17 2010, 08:50 AM~19091081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someones been busy that z28 is fucking sick, i refuse to build that damm cadillac


----------



## Hydrohype

I think someone hear is a BUILD-AHOLIC!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you always puttin in hella work !

Great builds bro !


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good as usal love the brown camaro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..breakin bad on some shiznit bro..shows will do that for ya!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 

damnit..i have that kit..well sorta-- i need that spoiler part to finish mine. 

looks badass bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 PM~19161411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a mustangII did it come like that or did you mold all that in?? either way that is sweet!! have a good turkey day bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have a kit like it, mines a mustang II python, but im not sure what that 1 is. His dont have the widebody mine has


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh..yet anotehr version i havent seen. Ill have to dig mine out and snap a pic of it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 PM~19161411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin' real nice bro !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres my version. and yeah its way different.

























and yeah ive tried to modify it with bigger than stock tires from the kit ( nothing fits except the stockers)


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 09:06 AM~19174081
> *heres my version.  and yeah its way different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah ive tried to modify it with bigger than stock tires from the kit ( nothing fits except the stockers)
> *


I remember when that kit was first shown in the AMT catalog back in the day; I begged my grandmother to take me to K-Mart to get it. Never found it though. You got it lookin' right bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its been like this for 7-8 years..in the box. Changes colors but i lost the rear deck wing to it, so i gotta build it or find one.


----------



## stilldownivlife

>


 :wow: *Some sick builds goin bro ! That Camaro is tweakin' !* 
[/quote]


:thumbsup: these look MEAN cant wait to see'um together :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> :wow: *Some sick builds goin bro ! That Camaro is tweakin' !*


 :thumbsup: these look MEAN cant wait to see'um together :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thanks fellas! Got yet another project goin'...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :thumbsup: these look MEAN cant wait to see'um together :thumbsup:


Thanks fellas! Got yet another project goin'...









[/quote]

I see you homie ! mix that nail polish up and paint that Olds ! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

you gonna use all those different colors on it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 3 2010, 10:37 AM~19227452
> * you gonna use all those different colors on it?
> *


im liken that orange...i could use that for my caddy...lol...
builds looking great camaro looks mean as hell..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Dec 3 2010, 10:37 AM~19227452-->
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna use all those different colors on it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea yet. Lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 10:40 AM~19227468
> *im liken that orange...i could use that for my caddy...lol...
> builds looking great camaro looks mean as hell..
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 3 2010, 01:09 PM~18975223
> *Got a set of wheels picked out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Paint is OUTTA this world on this bish T!!!! :wow: :wow: Nice bro!


----------



## Esoteric

> :thumbsup: these look MEAN cant wait to see'um together :thumbsup:


Thanks fellas! Got yet another project goin'...









[/quote]
:biggrin: cant wait to see this


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonio always got summin' good goin' on in here ! Keep those builds goin' bro ! .....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2010, 11:48 PM~19232706
> *Tonio always got summin' good goin' on in here ! Keep those builds goin' bro ! .....
> *




i co sign this quote! 

always sick work in here!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas  Got the silver basecoat on the Olds. The guts are Testors White Lightning. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 5 2010, 11:18 PM~19248879
> *Thanks fellas  Got the silver basecoat on the Olds. The guts are Testors White Lightning. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: 

Nice bro.


----------



## machio

Nice tutch with da Olds homie,bad ass kit..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0  the base? what else you got goin on?


----------



## BiggC

Sweet!! :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 6 2010, 08:05 AM~19251139
> *:0    the base? what else you got goin on?
> *


Not too sure yet; I kind of dig the rainbow flake in the basecoat but there's this color I've been wantin' to see on a '60s car...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 5 2010, 09:18 PM~19248879
> *Thanks fellas  Got the silver basecoat on the Olds. The guts are Testors White Lightning. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fffnnn tight..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 5 2010, 09:18 PM~19248879
> *Thanks fellas  Got the silver basecoat on the Olds. The guts are Testors White Lightning. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, wheres the camaro?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie this olds is hittin' hard already ! Keep us posted with the full menu !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 6 2010, 06:46 PM~19255609
> *nice, wheres the camaro?
> *


They're still on deck. Tryin' to decide on a powerplant for the brown one and scratch the intake I want to use in the '69 hardtop. There's a '69 droptop in primer too; somewhere. :happysad:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: nice bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 5 2010, 08:18 PM~19248879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tuff ass pic right there... Lookin good brotha!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas!  I had to put this aside for a coupla days but I want to see this finished soon! I got a color in mind but the roof patterns in my head are givin' me fits. Lol!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 8 2010, 12:18 AM~19268390
> *Thanks for the comps fellas!  I had to put this aside for a coupla days but I want to see this finished soon! I got a color in mind but the roof patterns in my head are givin' me fits. Lol!
> *




Been There!! :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn...nice rivi


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 02:46 PM~19293525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great :cheesy: what did you use for paint. sparkly.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 10 2010, 02:53 PM~19293582
> *looks great :cheesy:  what did you use for paint. sparkly.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks  Mercedes 977 Crystal Laurit Silver from ScaleFinishes.com.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 10:59 PM~19298515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3rd set with tires from second set


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 07:59 PM~19298515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caprice trailer wheels? :biggrin:  put revell lowrider tires on the fronts...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 11 2010, 01:05 AM~19298588-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd set with tires from second set
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 01:17 AM~19298670
> *caprice trailer wheels?  :biggrin:    put revell lowrider tires on the fronts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 09:46 AM~19293525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i want it bro used to own a daily driver 64


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 02:27 AM~19299147
> *:wow:  i want it bro used to own a daily driver 64
> *


If it were mine, I'd have it on its way to you but it's for Hydro. Still gotta foil and clear it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 11 2010, 01:05 AM~19298588
> *3rd set with tires from second set
> *


agreed.........


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE SILVER ON THE RIVI. FIRST SET FOR THE BUG.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the input fellas  I thought I'd try my hand at some tape & blade work this morning...



























:happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

very nice


----------



## jimbo

Sick Tonio!! You got a airbrush? Take a business card or piece of paper and shade in some shadows! You know, seperate those patterns and add some perspective!!! What am I sayin, you already knew that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 11 2010, 04:10 PM~19301883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: nice!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 11 2010, 11:10 AM~19301883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diamond in the rough


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props fellas. I'm completely out of my element when it comes to patterns.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 04:53 PM~19308638
> *Thanks for the props fellas. I'm completely out of my element when it comes to patterns.
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 02:53 PM~19308638
> *Thanks for the props fellas. I'm completely out of my element when it comes to patterns.
> *


Looks like you adapt pretty quick bro :0 Very Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 20 2010, 10:38 PM~19381262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TONIE YOU ARE THE MAN.... STANDING O.. BIG HOMIE.. THE OLDS IS REALLY TIGHT
i LOVE THE SHADE YOU HAVE ON THE BODY.. AND THE PATTERNS WORK REALLY 
WELL... I LIKE THE BUG TOO..THATS A GREAT IDEA WITH THE GLASSHOUSE RIMS
I WAS REALLY FEELING THOSE CENTER LINES YOU HAD ON THEM...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie! keep them pics coming! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 21 2010, 12:38 AM~19381262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice and clean bro!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 06:02 PM~19309876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


outstanding..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 20 2010, 10:38 PM~19381262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















these cars have a great rep for laying...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 25 2010, 10:43 AM~19161643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome kit would love to own one of those.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 20 2010, 10:38 PM~19381262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















































I think I could have made this motor a little cleaner? could have taken more time 
on the pulley's, . I used the motor and smaller trans from the 65 rivi..
Im getting ready for the 63 to arrive... the chrome headers are going to give me some clearance issues? but I will gladly deal with that when i get the rivi back..


----------



## Tonioseven

My bad on the delay; it will go out Priority Mail on Friday morning as will Slamdsonoma's $$$. Goin' through it right now.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 29 2010, 02:38 PM~19450430
> *My bad on the delay; it will go out Priority Mail on Friday morning as will Slamdsonoma's $$$. Goin' through it right now.
> *


its all good T. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*And for my dawg the Raiders' #1 fan...*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 11:01 AM~19481184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my dawg the Raiders' #1 fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta get me some trends decals


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 02:04 PM~19481191
> *i gotta get me some trends decals
> *



X2. That thing is nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 01:01 PM~19481184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The homie done did it again !!!!!!!!!!! Hit one outa the Park !!!!!!! 
Thats lookin good bro, keep us posted !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro


----------



## Linc

the 70, what color is that!? :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 01:01 PM~19481184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my dawg the Raiders' #1 fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet..looks great. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 07:01 PM~19481184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my dawg the Raiders' #1 fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK WITH THE DECALS


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2011, 05:56 PM~19492112
> *the 70, what color is that!?  :cheesy:
> *


Testors Evening Orchid. It's a factory color on '65 Impalas. I decanted it and shot it through an airbrush. Thanks for the comps fellas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 05:47 PM~19492032
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: ................... :thumbsup: ...................


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man. Those are leftover pieces from one of the sets I got from you.  The pictures suck but I dig the way it came out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 06:18 PM~19492311
> *Thanks man. Those are leftover pieces from one of the sets I got from you.  The pictures suck but I dig the way it came out.
> *



Yeah, that look came out strong.

Can't wait to see what you do with the decals comin' to you .


----------



## Tonioseven

There's a '73 with space reserved for them


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 06:31 PM~19492423
> *There's a '73 with space reserved for them
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: .....................


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bugs-one

That is fuckin sick!! Bad ass Tonio. :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I'm tryin' to get a decent hand at patterns. I got more to add to this one.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 4 2011, 09:33 PM~19504468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: looking good homie
Wat color is this? Looks tight!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Bro those patterns look freakin great ! I love the darker charcoal with the silver base !!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks man  There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...*
































*I know the knockoffs are backwards; it's just for mockup purposes but you have to admit that the wheels from the Revell lowrider kits don't look bad at all when they get a little attention in the right areas. Jay and Pancho got me goin' on this one so we'll see how things turn out. I'd like to do patterns all over it. I got a few buildoffs to tend to first. Thanks for lookin' up in here. *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

i THINK THE WHEELS LOOK GREAT BRO. 

wHAT COLOR YOU GOIN WITH ON THE g-HOUSE ?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 5 2011, 10:00 PM~19515388
> *i THINK THE WHEELS LOOK GREAT BRO.
> 
> wHAT COLOR YOU GOIN WITH ON THE g-HOUSE ?
> *


I have no idea yet . Lol.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> *Thanks man  There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thm wheels look good on there..i like the whites too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 10:04 PM~19515441
> *I have no idea yet . Lol.
> *


I GOT SOME gLASS HOUSE DECALS .................. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 07:57 PM~19515343
> *Thanks man   There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the knockoffs are backwards; it's just for mockup purposes but you have to admit that the wheels from the Revell lowrider kits don't look bad at all when they get a little attention in the right areas. Jay and Pancho got me goin' on this one so we'll see how things turn out. I'd like to do patterns all over it. I got a few buildoffs to tend to first. Thanks for lookin' up in here.
> *


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 08:57 PM~19515343
> *Thanks man   There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the knockoffs are backwards; it's just for mockup purposes but you have to admit that the wheels from the Revell lowrider kits don't look bad at all when they get a little attention in the right areas. Jay and Pancho got me goin' on this one so we'll see how things turn out. I'd like to do patterns all over it. I got a few buildoffs to tend to first. Thanks for lookin' up in here.
> *


 :wow: them wheels look tite. Nice glasshouse


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Top flight..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 5 2011, 10:12 PM~19515530
> *I GOT SOME gLASS HOUSE DECALS ..................  :biggrin:
> *


PM me 

In other news...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19530484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie keep them pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19530484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie that is lookin' REAL nice bro !!!!!!!!!!!




I wish you could see my pile of used tape after a build .......... :around:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 11:03 AM~19530484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie much props on the paint job with patterns it looks bad ass you got mad skills!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas but I just added to Trend's decals. I think I'm gettin' a feel for patterns though.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 06:57 PM~19515343
> *Thanks man   There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the knockoffs are backwards; it's just for mockup purposes but you have to admit that the wheels from the Revell lowrider kits don't look bad at all when they get a little attention in the right areas. Jay and Pancho got me goin' on this one so we'll see how things turn out. I'd like to do patterns all over it. I got a few buildoffs to tend to first. Thanks for lookin' up in here.
> *


 :cheesy: builds are lookin good tonio :thumbsup: . Like I always say u won't learn unless u try  .
Them wheels look good to.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 08:48 PM~19534599
> *Thanks fellas but I just added to Trend's decals. I think I'm gettin' a feel for patterns though.
> *


You already got the touch for patterns bro ! 

Now it's time to show us what you really can do with some pattern work !


----------



## rollindeep408

lookin real good tonio


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 11:03 AM~19530484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: the raider s impala looks bad ass bro cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Scur-rape-init

This thread is always POPPIN!!! :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 4 2011, 07:33 PM~19504468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass are the raiders logos decals?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 09:57 PM~19515343
> *Thanks man   There's still more to add to it when I get the chance. Also been playin' around with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the knockoffs are backwards; it's just for mockup purposes but you have to admit that the wheels from the Revell lowrider kits don't look bad at all when they get a little attention in the right areas. Jay and Pancho got me goin' on this one so we'll see how things turn out. I'd like to do patterns all over it. I got a few buildoffs to tend to first. Thanks for lookin' up in here.
> *


I must agree, I have been using them lately as I don't like the plain look of the dish on the pegasus rims


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I work on stuff regularly. I'll post more to keep shit goin'.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

...


----------



## Tonioseven

...


----------



## Tonioseven

...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2011, 11:28 AM~19585804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 feeuck i love light shade's... that some pretty shit.. and the 64 is just crazy...
I like the scull and crossbone's on the side...
so does my home girl (Vanna Brown)


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 13 2011, 02:52 PM~19586410
> *feeuck i love light shade's...  that some pretty shit..  and the 64 is just crazy...
> I like the scull and crossbone's  on the side...
> so does my home girl (Vanna Brown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    

You KNOW her?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Started on this a couple of hours ago. I dig Regals. *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2011, 08:15 PM~19589810
> *Started on this a couple of hours ago. I dig Regals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on that trunk


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2011, 07:15 PM~19589810
> *Started on this a couple of hours ago. I dig Regals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sick work...how'd you get the GN scoop off the hood, styrene piece glued in? i get kinda what you did for your "bondo" but can you explain the baby powder with the other 2 bottles? glue mixes with the powder? :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! The hood is a resin piece from Big Poppa I believe. The baby powder is like an added space filler so I use less superglue. The piece next to the trunk is a trick I learned from Pancho1969 and Trendsetta68 to hide the hinges. I hope to have more progress since I'm off until Sunday!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2011, 07:15 PM~19589810
> *Started on this a couple of hours ago. I dig Regals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     finish that camaro already


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Your work is always good bro ! Keep us posted on that Regal !


----------



## Tonioseven

...










































Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Great work on the regal bro!! I'll be watching this one


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What wheels you going to use on the regal ?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 05:01 AM~19593999
> *What  wheels  you  going  to    use  on the  regal ?
> *


 :dunno: 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## kykustoms

nice work on the regal sofar...ive heard of people usin baby powder to help fill gaps but i never tried it...it appears to work well


----------



## Tonioseven

_*This keeps calling me for some reason...*_









_*Been in the same basic state for the last 7 years...*_


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:32 PM~19604383
> *This keeps calling me for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the same basic state for the last 7 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think it's time to finish these two  They are so close to completion bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

I get that far then switch to another project. Lol.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I feel you on that bro! Im at the same stage with the black caddy! :uh: It's only got like 3 things left to do and final assembly, but im worried about screwing it up on assembly LOL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 11:32 AM~19604383
> *This keeps calling me for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the same basic state for the last 7 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL nice projects bro ! 

I know the feeling of having stalled projects, I keep tellin'
myself, they'll get done someday ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I got this in the mail the other day...










I hope to make this interesting.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

keep us posted homie .


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 08:29 PM~19707657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 when im all set up there im gonna drag you to my shop to get shit done


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 21 2011, 09:23 PM~19662997
> *I got this in the mail the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to make this interesting.
> 
> *


 :wow: it's that wat I think it is? Where u bought it?


----------



## jimbo

> _*This keeps calling me for some reason...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIIIIICK BROTHA!!! :cheesy: :wow: :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19707734
> *:wow: it's that wat I think it is? Where u bought it?
> *


A dude on another forum just sent it to me :happysad: Thinkin' about colors for it now. :happysad: Thanks for the comment fellas.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 10:29 PM~19707657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice build T.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 10:29 PM~19707657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 11:32 AM~19604383
> *This keeps calling me for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in the same basic state for the last 7 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both of these are awesome but that Monte is dope as hell! I can imagine a nice built 383 stroker under that hood! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props guys! 'Preciate it!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 11:29 PM~19707657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where did you get this decal T? Did you have it made?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 07:31 AM~19721397
> *Where did you get this decal T? Did you have it made?
> *


some of those come with LUXY AOSHIMA kits


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good tonio! :cheesy: keep pics coming.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 10:31 AM~19721397
> *Where did you get this decal T? Did you have it made?
> *


I got one in your package. NO ****!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

_*This keeps calling me for some reason...*_










Killer build and color choice. :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 28 2011, 11:55 AM~19721545
> *I got one in your package. NO ****!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 No bullshit?!?!


----------



## kykustoms

the dually is lookin sick and that elco should look good i like the colors


----------



## mcloven

could u paint a car for me


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19726066
> *could u paint a car for me
> *


Quite possibly; whatcha got in mind?


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 13 2009, 03:01 PM~13273393
> *After I get the Z done, here's the next project (gonna be a quickie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Heartbreaker" will be started eventually; I hope to have it completed in time for Toledo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Monte Carlo is now stripped back to bare plastic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more goin' on here at my spot but this is what's happenin' currently. BigPoppa, hit me up! I need a flat Regal hood and some 100 spokes! I have the $$$ ready!! I tried to PM you but no reply yet.
> *


what make and year is the first car looks sweet


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19726303
> *what make and year is the first car looks sweet
> *


Johan '63 Oldsmobile Starfire. Thanks. 

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/63-oldsmobile-starfire/


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

nice whip brother


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 28 2011, 08:19 PM~19726151
> *Quite possibly; whatcha got in mind?
> *


its a tamiya porsche 911 i was thinking some metalic green or red


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 29 2011, 02:45 PM~19730590
> *its a tamiya porsche 911 i was thinking some metalic green or red
> *


Not a problem.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 29 2011, 10:21 AM~19729822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 29 2011, 02:17 PM~19731090
> *Not a problem.
> *


How much


----------



## bigdogg323

TONY GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY BRO :worship: :worship: TKS ALOT HOMIE :thumbsup:  




AND TK U VERY MUCH FOR THE EXTRA GOODIES TOO I'LL PUT THEM TO GOOD USE BROTHER :worship: :worship: :worship: :ninja: :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2011, 06:26 PM~19748163
> *TONY GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY BRO :worship: :worship: TKS ALOT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> AND TK U VERY MUCH FOR THE EXTRA GOODIES TOO I'LL PUT THEM TO GOOD USE BROTHER :worship: :worship: :worship: :ninja: :yes:
> *


Told ya! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 31 2011, 04:42 PM~19748947
> *Told ya!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 29 2011, 02:49 PM~19730621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I swear its like looking at my buddy's car


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Gotta keep it movin'...*_


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 02:42 PM~19925050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN TONY UR PUTING IN SUM WORK BRO :thumbsup: :ninja: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm tryin'! Lol!!


----------



## bigdogg323

i know how feel bro i'm just tryin too keep up with all these builders here :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 04:42 PM~19925050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: Damn Lookin good homie


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

tHATS HOT ! kEEP US POSTED BRO ! YOU GOIN WITH A CUSTOM INTERIOR OR A SEMI - STOCK ONE?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 10:32 PM~19927874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!!


----------



## Tonioseven

G'night. I'm tired. Thanks for the comps fellassszzzzz.


----------



## darkside customs

DAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! That came out fuckin sick!!!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2011, 09:07 PM~19928376
> *DAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! That came out fuckin sick!!!
> *


 :wow: x10000000000000000


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 11:03 PM~19928341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'night. I'm tired. Thanks for the comps fellassszzzzz.
> *


D A M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is freakin sick! I love that color !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 11:03 PM~19928341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'night. I'm tired. Thanks for the comps fellassszzzzz.
> *


yo that turn'd out killer!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 21 2011, 09:03 PM~19928341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'night. I'm tired. Thanks for the comps fellassszzzzz.
> *


thats came out sick


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 12:22 PM~19958550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: that is one clean truck...verry nice!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

<span style='color:gray'>_*"Death on a Sunday"*_</span>


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/img]








nice job.. love the pain work another clean ass ride for the tonio.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! There's mistakes here and there but hell, I dig it! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

nice man, diggin that 64 & dually! very clean builds bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 03:23 PM~19973504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon
> *


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 06:23 PM~19973504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon
> *


 

T let me know how that primer does.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 27 2011, 03:32 PM~19973579
> *
> 
> T let me know how that primer does.
> 
> 
> *


its good primer anything scale finishes puts out is top quality


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2011, 06:35 PM~19973612
> *its good primer anything scale finishes puts out is top quality
> *


  
Jameston is good to deal with.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 05:23 PM~19973504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon
> *


I seen the 1:1 last night and now I wanna trade my Charger for one !

Good luck with the build bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 10:22 AM~19958550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 flawless as usual.


----------



## soloist

luvin that raiders 64 impy homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 04:23 PM~19973504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon
> *


Nice work bro we missed your pieces at Nnl bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2011, 06:23 PM~19973504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhere anytime soon
> *


I just bought a bunch of ScaleFinishes paints myself to go along with my 2 new airbrushes.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas! Evan, I really wanted to send something your way for the contest but my brain was screwed up timewise.  Keep me posted to any upcoming shows and I'll try to get somethin' there! Thanks again for the offer bro!!  The Scalefinishes paints are nice as hell!!


----------



## RaiderPride

64 is sweet!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 28 2011, 05:12 PM~19981515
> *64 is sweet!!
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Mar 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20008597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Mar 3 2011, 06:24 PM~20008676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *



Dang homie , you always got some killa projects goin ! I can't wait to see what is up your sleeve with that Monte C !


----------



## tunzafun

Skyline and LS are lookin good bro! Cant wait to see them finished!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; The LS is one of those play-it as-it-goes-projects. There's no tellin' what I'm gonna do next or when I'm gonna do it but it stays near the bench just in case. Lol.


----------



## BiggC

Nice work in here as always. Thats cf looks good on the Skyline.


----------



## Tonioseven

Got these wheels in last week; BIG shout out to Charles for the tires!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 3 2011, 04:24 PM~20008676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :0 doin up jevs LS kit i see!! man that shit lines up perfect...coming from J what else would you excpect right?! i have one, but tried to go at an elco with it and felt like it was a waste of the rest of the parts if i didnt go monte! after seein yours?! HELL YAH!! plenty of LS clips out there to do a LS elco!! :biggrin: lookin good tonio!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Badass work going on in here as always.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

nice werk up in here brother!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!  I finally got my Bandit Resins wheels painted...


























:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 5 2011, 01:34 AM~20019075
> *Thanks fellas!   I finally got my Bandit Resins wheels painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn that Mopar is nice. If i guessed thats some Scalefinishes paint would i be correct?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ohh thats lookin nice bro. Oh also the new Scale Auto has the Southern Nats in there....saw some of the known guys got in there.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Mar 5 2011, 12:39 AM~20019113-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Mopar is nice. If i guessed thats some Scalefinishes paint would i be correct?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testors laquer actually. Thanks man!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Mar 5 2011, 12:41 AM~20019133
> *ohh thats lookin nice bro.  Oh also the new Scale Auto has the Southern Nats in there....saw some of the known guys got in there.
> *


 Thanks man! I need to get up on the new issue.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 5 2011, 12:34 AM~20019075
> *Thanks fellas!   I finally got my Bandit Resins wheels painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That Super Bee is lookin' REAL nice bro ! I'm diggin' those
Bandit Resin wheels. Do they come with the center caps, 
or will the '70 Roadrunner caps fit ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 02:00 AM~20011725
> *Badass work going on in here as always.
> *



x2 Always!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 5 2011, 07:50 AM~20020595-->
> 
> 
> 
> That Super Bee is lookin' REAL nice bro ! I'm diggin' those
> Bandit Resin wheels. Do they come with the center caps,
> or will the '70 Roadrunner caps fit ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie! Yes, they come with center caps but I'm sure the '70 RR centers might fit.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Mar 5 2011, 08:50 AM~20020678
> *x2 Always!
> *


Thanks bro!! :biggrin: I'm just tryin' to have some fun.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20022110
> *Thanks homie! Yes, they come with center caps but I'm sure the '70 RR centers might fit.
> 
> Thanks bro!!  :biggrin: I'm just tryin' to have some fun.
> *


Koo, I might have to nab a set!


----------



## Tonioseven

I got the center caps but ain't gonna use 'em they're yours if you need 'em.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19589810
> *Started on this a couple of hours ago. I dig Regals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Traaaaaaaaaaaaaadeeeeee


----------



## Tonioseven

Sssssooooorrrrryyyyyyy!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 4 2011, 11:34 PM~20019075
> *Thanks fellas!   I finally got my Bandit Resins wheels painted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


superbee is GANGSTA. love the wheels you picked for it


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 PM~20044208
> *superbee is GANGSTA.  love the wheels you picked for it
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Esoteric

lmk if you need your wheels back ill have my lady ship em to you


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 9 2011, 10:18 PM~20054627
> *lmk if you need your wheels back ill have my lady ship em to you
> *


I'm good for now. I ain't really in a buildin' mood right now. Lol. Thinkin' about doin' a few life changes. Actually have the twisted thought of getting rid of all my model shit. Just a thought.


----------



## brantstevens

dont bro! keep buildin your an inspiration to me! you have clean sick models!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 05:29 AM~20057324
> *I'm good for now. I ain't really in a buildin' mood right now. Lol. Thinkin' about doin' a few life changes. Actually have the twisted thought of getting rid of all my model shit. Just a thought.
> *


ive been there too im thinking of selling it all and getting me a motorcycle


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 04:29 AM~20057324
> *I'm good for now. I ain't really in a buildin' mood right now. Lol. Thinkin' about doin' a few life changes. Actually have the twisted thought of getting rid of all my model shit. Just a thought.
> *


WHAT! :wow: NOOOOOOOOO!





WELL HELL IF YOU DO IGOT DIBS! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 08:29 AM~20057324
> *I'm good for now. I ain't really in a buildin' mood right now. Lol. Thinkin' about doin' a few life changes. Actually have the twisted thought of getting rid of all my model shit. Just a thought.*





:twak:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 10 2011, 07:43 AM~20057348
> *dont bro! keep buildin your an inspiration to me! you have clean sick models!
> *


X10000000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 04:14 PM~20060324
> *X10000000!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Mutliplied by 1000 !!!!!!

Way to much talent to quit bro ! Plus all of your builds look like you have fun building them !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2011, 07:33 PM~20061921
> *Mutliplied by 1000 !!!!!!
> 
> Way to much talent to quit bro ! Plus all of your builds look like you have fun building them !
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

I may just be goin' through a phase but I looked at my model closet and felt nothing. Thanks for the comps guys. I probably just need to step away from the table for a minute.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20062328
> *I may just be goin' through a phase but I looked at my model closet and felt nothing. Thanks for the comps guys. I probably just need to step away from the table for a minute.
> *



As long as you come back to the table , it's koo !






I remember I went through that a few yaers back.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 09:35 PM~20062328
> *I may just be goin' through a phase but I looked at my model closet and felt nothing. Thanks for the comps guys. I probably just need to step away from the table for a minute.
> *



Selling all my shit was the worse thing i could have done. I still regret it.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20062328
> *I may just be goin' through a phase but I looked at my model closet and felt nothing. Thanks for the comps guys. I probably just need to step away from the table for a minute.
> *


I feel like that alot. Its weird-at work Im constantly in the building mood thinkin of wut I want to do to a certain kit, how I wanna build it, but when I get home and I have the time to do it I dont feel like it. It doesnt make much sense to me, but it is wut it is


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 10:14 PM~20064357
> *I feel like that alot. Its weird-at work Im constantly in the building mood thinkin of wut I want to do to a certain kit, how I wanna build it, but when I get home and I have the time to do it I dont feel like it. It doesnt make much sense to me, but it is wut it is
> *


sometimes i feel the same but i'm getting back to building.


----------



## darkside customs

Tonio, I get that way from time to time... Sometimes frustrated over the fact that I got too many projects so I get burned out.... but the worst thing to do would be to sell all your stuff, you will regret that you did... 
Trust me, years and years ago when I was 19, I ended up getting rid of all my model stuff (alot of Johan kits too) and to this day, I regret the fuck out of it....


----------



## Tonioseven

I think I'ma keep it; just a phase I guess. I have so many ideas that they all collapse my brain and I get frustrated 'cause I can't get 'em all out.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 11 2011, 08:29 AM~20066107
> *I think I'ma keep it; just a phase I guess. I have so many ideas that they all collapse my brain and I get frustrated 'cause I can't get 'em all out.
> *


Once again, Im right there with ya bro :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Mar 2 2009, 10:37 PM~13158646-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18667516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One word...INSPIRATION! I dont even remember seein that 62...u mustve crept that one by me! :biggrin: In the process of buildin a 62 Bel Air "restomod"


----------



## kykustoms

damn dont sell your stuff i had those thoughts before and was always glad i didnt eventually


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 13 2011, 12:28 AM~20078634
> *damn dont sell your stuff i had those thoughts before and was always glad i didnt eventually
> *



Agreed, they are always harder to get back !


----------



## Tonioseven

I'ma keep it. Just goin' through a phase.  Thanks for the support fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Mar 11 2011, 12:53 AM~20064087-->
> 
> 
> 
> Selling all my shit was the worse thing i could have done. I still regret it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you SOLD it. I was a dummy and put all my shit in the dumpster. Well what was left of my shit, I should say. After my ex wife took a baseball bat to most of them, I lost ALL motivation and threw the rest away. OLD johan kits, some very hard to finds. All sittin in the dump, rotting away under trash. :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 01:14 AM~20064357
> *I feel like that alot. Its weird-at work Im constantly in the building mood thinkin of wut I want to do to a certain kit, how I wanna build it, but when I get home and I have the time to do it I dont feel like it. It doesnt make much sense to me, but it is wut it is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same exact way bro. Same exact way. I think oh shit, this would be cool to do to this kit, but never do it. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Mar 11 2011, 09:29 AM~20066107
> *I think I'ma keep it; just a phase I guess. I have so many ideas that they all collapse my brain and I get frustrated 'cause I can't get 'em all out.
> *


You better. I will fly down to FLA and whoop your F'in ass all the way around your house.  Dont think I won't. I keep my promises foo! I have your address


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the bump (no ****) I'll probably be back at the bench this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Tonioseven

Please miss me with all of the bullshit; I'm a _*builder*_.


















More details @ 11.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nice rims!! I'll be waiting!!


----------



## 408models

ALWAYS KILLER RIDES IN HERE BRO, SIK ASS WORK.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 1 2011, 10:28 AM~20235546
> *Please miss me with all of the bullshit; I'm a builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details @ 11.
> *


NICE man, yeah I'm a fan of your work brutha, keep 'em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet kit. Good luck on it bro.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 08:37 PM~13158646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow :wow: This is niiiiceee


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 1 2011, 01:43 PM~20236382
> *Wow  :wow:  This is niiiiceee
> *


It's for sale.


----------



## richphotos

Good luck with the sale! i'm sure someone will buy that up fast!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol, thanks bro! I built that thing YEARS ago!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 05:29 AM~20057324
> *I'm good for now. I ain't really in a buildin' mood right now. Lol. Thinkin' about doin' a few life changes. Actually have the twisted thought of getting rid of all my model shit. Just a thought.
> *











what you talkin bout willis?
slap that notion right out your mind!
life takes a bite out of our ass.. but life aint forever.. find some peace son..
and get back to work...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 04:38 PM~20237393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you talkin bout willis?
> slap that notion right out your mind!
> life takes a bite out of our ass.. but life aint forever.. find some peace son..
> and get back to work...
> *


Yeah, I'm better now bro.  Wadin' through all of the bullshit on this forum is a PITA but I'ma keep my thread movin'. Thanks for the moral support fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Keep ya head up T.  We like seeing your creative mind at work bro. Your builds helped motivate me to build bro.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 08:43 PM~20244332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa that looks nice...and comfy too! :biggrin: That the interior for the Bonneville?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, it's a bit sloppy but I can live with it. :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good T!  I like how you put all Dig's shit up in there too!


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, Dig gets BIG props for the accessories!!


----------



## richphotos

that looks really nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

_*"Street Walker"*_

































































*Thanks Dig!! *  

















































On to the next one...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 05:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *


bad Bonni,,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: DANG homie, thats wine ! It can ONLY get better with age ! Believe it !

Beautiful as always!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *



:0 Sexy. I like the engine block color choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

That Pontiac came out damn nice bro!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 05:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *


nice and clean homie.


----------



## richphotos

that is SICK! great job


----------



## Smallz

Nice job Tonio.


----------



## brantstevens

:wow: :wow: :wow: thats one bad ass ride man! Love the stance on it too!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys! 'Preciate it!! Special thanks to *rollinoldskoo* for the front Pontiac plate, *Esoteric* for the front brakes and rear plate, *Dig* for the interior items and my wife for not bothering me when I was trying to finish it yesterday!! :cheesy: She's gonna cuss me out when she reads this! :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *


oh yeah!!! NICE BONNI BRO... :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

damn dude, you bounced back like a champ. Bonneville is dope bro.  

& hey, now that you mention it, my wife was really cool about me working on my shit yesterday too :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *


Lemme just go find my shovel cuz Im diggin this! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work bro.


----------



## kykustoms

that ponitac is badass those wheels look perfect on it especially with that stance


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2011, 07:43 PM~20250331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DANG homie, thats wine !  It can ONLY get better with age ! Believe it !
> 
> Beautiful as always!
> *


one sweet ride


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 06:48 PM~20249937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> *


Look Real Good


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks again homies!!  I seem to have gotten over that builder's block. Lol.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2011, 02:49 AM~20258649
> *Nice work bro.
> *


X2


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Got my Grand National cowl hoods in today...*_


----------



## [email protected]

nice cowl hood........ where did it come from?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 07:11 PM~20276176
> *nice cowl hood........ where did it come from?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Cowl-Hood-Revell...=item19c45bbc90


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 05:11 PM~20276176
> *nice cowl hood........
> *


X2.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

make sure to bring that bonny to ATL,.. it may have a fighting chance. Looks badass, everything about it is just clean.


----------



## Tonioseven

*mademan* made me find this one...

_*"Pony Up"*_


----------



## LoLife4Life

hows that lincoln project going bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 6 2011, 08:15 PM~20276202
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Cowl-Hood-Revell...=item19c45bbc90
> *





:thumbsup: hes got alot of nice hoods................. thanks for the info tonio :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 06:02 PM~20293666
> *mademan made me find this one...
> 
> "Pony Up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok where'd u get the wheels and supercharger? Both are badass!


----------



## Tonioseven

Wheels are 19" Aoshimas, the supercharger came from Strada Sports. 

http://www.stradasports.com/


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 06:02 PM~20293666
> *mademan made me find this one...
> 
> "Pony Up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is gonna be a KILLA stang bro ! 
I love Strada Motorsports, they have some serious detail parts !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20294322
> *hows that lincoln project going bro
> *


Lincoln?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homies!!  Hopefully, things are gonna change for the better soon and I'll be able to focus more on building.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 10:24 PM~20295371
> *Thanks homies!!  Hopefully, things are gonna change for the better soon and I'll be able to focus more on building.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20361448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i miss using nail polish! you can find bad-ass colors if you look well. nice color bro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 17 2011, 10:53 PM~20361489
> *:0  i miss using nail polish!  you can find bad-ass colors if you look well.  nice color bro
> *


Thanks big homie!!  I got this at Walgreen's for $1.99 "Sinful Expressions - San Francisco"


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 17 2011, 08:58 PM~20361547
> *Thanks big homie!!   I got this at Walgreen's for $1.99 "Sinful Expressions - San Francisco"
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I like that green. Nail polish is real nice to use. Mix and match and make your own custom colors.
Keep us posted homie.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20361755
> *I like that green. Nail polish is real nice to use. Mix and match and make your own custom colors.
> Keep us posted homie.
> *


Fa sho!! :biggrin: I'ma try to get it painted early this week hopefully. The green shifts to a bluish-turquoise color in the right light. I still dig the flip-flops. Lol. :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20361448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This will be nice. I like Rivi's.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD TONIO!! ALWAYS ONE BASS ASS RIDE COMING OUT OF YOUR GARAGE!! :0


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20362152
> *LOOKING GOOD TONIO!! ALWAYS ONE BASS ASS RIDE COMING OUT OF YOUR GARAGE!! :0
> *


x2! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 06:32 PM~20295023
> *Lincoln?
> *



Hahaha :roflmao: That's was for trendsetta I was going back and forth and realized after I posted it here lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 10:46 AM~20364161
> *Hahaha  :roflmao: That's was for trendsetta I was going back and forth and realized after I posted it here lol
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale+Apr 17 2011, 11:58 PM~20362135-->
> 
> 
> 
> This will be nice. I like Rivi's.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Eric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 12:00 AM~20362152
> *LOOKING GOOD TONIO!! ALWAYS ONE BASS ASS RIDE COMING OUT OF YOUR GARAGE!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gil, I appreciate it, bro!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 10:39 AM~20364109
> *x2!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dig, thanks for REAL, man!!  I was gonna try to paint it today but I got a few things in the mail so they'll get my attention first.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For the homie with mad skills !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 17 2011, 10:18 PM~20361755
> *I like that green. Nail polish is real nice to use. Mix and match and make your own custom colors.
> Keep us posted homie.
> *


nice color ,what do you use to thin the nail polish????


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 22 2011, 04:54 PM~20397693-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the homie with mad skills !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who? :wow: Where?! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Apr 22 2011, 05:22 PM~20397831
> *nice color ,what do you use to thin the nail polish????
> *


I use Scalefinishes enamel reducer; it sprays a lot smoother through my raggedy airbrush a lot smoother than lacquer thinner. Thanks bro!!  Been meaning to get it painted but life keeps gettin' in the way! Lol.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 18 2011, 01:00 AM~20362152
> *LOOKING GOOD TONIO!! ALWAYS ONE BASS ASS RIDE COMING OUT OF YOUR GARAGE!! :0
> *


x 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 22 2011, 05:21 PM~20398108
> *Who?  :wow: Where?! :0
> I use Scalefinishes enamel reducer; it sprays a lot smoother through my raggedy airbrush a lot smoother than lacquer thinner. Thanks bro!!   Been meaning to get it painted but life keeps gettin' in the way! Lol.
> *


THANKS TONIO! SOME BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD WORK IN HERE.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 17 2011, 08:37 PM~20361347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Better me late? than never! I will be takin notes from now on... its lookin really 
clean bro..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 17 2011, 10:00 PM~20362152
> *LOOKING GOOD TONIO!! ALWAYS ONE BASS ASS RIDE COMING OUT OF YOUR GARAGE!! :0
> *


x3 nice builds homie!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. Been kind out of it but it's just a minor setback. I will have more pictures soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

Got a bit of clear sprayed today...










































Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Don't you love it when the sun comes out !











Beautiful color bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

'Preciate it bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 1 2011, 12:37 PM~20459882
> *Don't you love it when the sun comes out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color bro !
> *


 YEA THAT IS HOT..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2011, 01:13 PM~20459776
> *Got a bit of clear sprayed today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'.
> *


looks great Tonio!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2011, 02:13 PM~20459776
> *Got a bit of clear sprayed today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'.
> *


CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT COLOR LOOKS GREAT


----------



## owenart714

thats a nice color tonio. keep going bro!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 3 2011, 01:57 AM~20469757
> *thats a nice color tonio. keep going bro!
> *


x-2


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bout time you got outta your slump!! :roflmao: Nice work T. Color on that is beautiful. I painted the exact same kit that color once, LOL. Hope things are good wiht you bro. If you need something, let me know


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas. Finding time to get to the bench on the regular is hard as hell these days but I try to squeeze in a session here and there.


----------



## richphotos

that color is real nice, what color is it?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 04:46 PM~20476814
> *that color is real nice, what color is it?
> *


Thanks. Walgreen's for $1.99 "Sinful Expressions - San Francisco" fingernail polish.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice work tone!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 06:25 PM~20477447
> *nice work tone!!
> *


Thanks bro!! :biggrin: I got this one complete for a buddy of mine in the Marines. He has a 1:1 RX7.


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice color on the Rivi and the RX7 is sweet.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 That's sweet as hell T! I like!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

That RX7 is sick homie,nice tuch with the green on that Rivi..


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I appreciate it!  The RX7 sits a little high for my tastes but it's headed to somebody else's shelf so it's all good. The next one will have a better stance. Thanks again fellas!


----------



## candilove

i spent two days looking at your thread it was well
worth it amazing work love the pink montecarlo :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 9 2011, 09:36 AM~20513130
> *i spent two days looking at your  thread it was well
> worth it amazing work love the pink montecarlo :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! It means a lot! :biggrin: I finally got some outside pics of the RX7 before it goes to its new home...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonio you do some of the NICEST work I've ever seen. You have a real clean buildin' style bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 11 2011, 07:57 PM~20532597
> *Tonio you do some of the NICEST work I've ever seen. You have a real clean buildin' style bro !
> *


Man, that makes a brotha feel AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 11 2011, 05:57 PM~20532597
> *Tonio you do some of the NICEST work I've ever seen. You have a real clean buildin' style bro !
> *


 the truth is the truth!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20532418
> *Thanks man! It means a lot!  :biggrin: I finally got some outside pics of the RX7 before it goes to its new home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean build, i like da details.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 04:28 PM~20532418
> *Thanks man! It means a lot!  :biggrin: I finally got some outside pics of the RX7 before it goes to its new home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn tony this looks badass bro nice job in it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init




----------



## RaiderPride

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

came out nice bro,


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm tonio, i love it nice to see something different great detail work as always. :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the props fellas!! I finished this Firebird Formula up last night. It ain't perfect but the dude it's going to should dig it hopefully. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2011, 08:06 PM~20589582
> *Thanks for the props fellas!! I finished this Firebird Formula up last night. It ain't perfect but the dude it's going to should dig it hopefully. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you finally finished it, came out clean


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks bad as hell T!! Nice work bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 04:28 PM~20532418
> *Thanks man! It means a lot!  :biggrin: I finally got some outside pics of the RX7 before it goes to its new home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




The 7 looks awesome Tonio!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Like me a rotary any day, specially looking like this one :worship: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric

i already know the fall releases


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven,May 19 2011











CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 20 2011, 06:15 AM~20591939
> *Tonioseven,May 19 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 yea it is..


----------



## darkside customs

Badass work bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; just tryin' to keep it movin'.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 21 2011, 05:03 PM~20601399
> *Thanks fellas; just tryin' to keep it movin'.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Build are always looking good in here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2011, 11:09 PM~20589610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





nice whip bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 21 2011, 11:30 PM~20601510-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 02:20 AM~20602469
> *Build are always looking good in here.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 22 2011, 04:57 PM~20604615
> *nice whip bro!
> *


Thanks for stoppin' through!  Hopefully I can get some bench time in over the next couple of days and maybe get somethin' accomplished.


----------



## dig_derange

nice work on that Rx7 & Pontiac!! suckas are CLEAN:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Nice job, Love the Pontiac


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+May 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20627554-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on that Rx7 & Pontiac!!  suckas are CLEAN:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richphotos_@May 25 2011, 06:50 PM~20627570
> *Nice job, Love the Pontiac
> *


Thanks fellas. I got this one wetsanded and foiled; I hope to clear it today if all goes well.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0


----------



## Tonioseven

Okay, so I had this idea...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats thinkin right there bro ! This is gonna be one to watch with your style added to the mix !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie! I'm gonna paint it as soon as I figure out a color; been up all night and I ain't sleepin' until I got some paint on it!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SIlver with a set of white stripes. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

cool stuff Tonio!! really diggin that Rivi.. like those wheels on it.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks for the comps fellas! And now, time for some sleep.*


----------



## Damaged

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas. I got this one wetsanded and foiled; I hope to clear it today if all goes well.


Nice,are they Aoshima rims. which type ?


----------



## Tonioseven

Not sure; I got them from Rick @Scaledreams.


----------



## RaiderPride

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks homie! I'm gonna paint it as soon as I figure out a color; been up all night and I ain't sleepin' until I got some paint on it!!


i know the feeling................


----------



## RaiderPride

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks for the comps fellas! And now, time for some sleep.*


color is ok. Was thinking more of a hot pink with Lavender stripes.... but green will do..


----------



## dig_derange

hey bro, FINALLY got your package out today & it should be there Monday.

0309 1830 0001 4842 1680


----------



## dig_derange

damn bro, I just saw the little bag of goodies!! thanks again man


----------



## Tonioseven

RaiderPride said:


> color is ok. Was thinking more of a hot pink with Lavender stripes.... but green will do..


:rofl::rofl::rofl:



dig_derange said:


> hey bro, FINALLY got your package out today & it should be there Monday.
> 
> 
> 0309 1830 0001 4842 1680


:thumbsup:



dig_derange said:


> damn bro, I just saw the little bag of goodies!! thanks again man





RaiderPride said:


> i know the feeling................


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


>


 you using the motor from the stang?


----------



## Tonioseven

'69 Cougar Eliminator


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


>


oooooohhhhhh ! i like this this !! i have a thing for ford mavricks !! looking good brother !!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> oooooohhhhhh ! i like this this !! i have a thing for ford mavricks !! looking good brother !!!!!


Thanks Gary! I think I will add some sort of factory-looking stripe to it to break up some of that green.


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


>


This is killer bro!!! I like the color....


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! I like the fact that it was only $1.99 for a bottle!! Hopefully it will pop a bit more after a few coats of clear.


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


>


lookin good as alwayz Tonio...:wow::nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


DAMN TONY THIS LOOKS BADASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


>


Bro Your work is always so clean ! I love that green !


----------



## Siim123

Tonioseven said:


>


 Thats nice T!


----------



## sinicle

the green Mav looks sick! how in sam hell did you resist the urge to build the Pontiac into "BANDIT1"?!? you are much stronger man than me my friend....:rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

I have another one on the (waaaaaayyy) back burner; it'll be a T/A but not a Bandit. Lol. Hell, I forgot I HAD a thread! Lol!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:shh: Psst, your package shipped Tuesday. Should be there today!  :shh:


----------



## Tonioseven

Scur-rape-init said:


> :shh: Psst, your package shipped Tuesday. Should be there today!  :shh:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang T ! i can't to see your comet completed ! Here's 1 i did about 5yrs ago !


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol! I was looking for the "like" button! Lmao!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Tonioseven said:


>


lookin good.. i like to see these oldie kits being built an not just sit on the shelves... what motor you putting in it??


----------



## Tonioseven

A 351 from the '69 AMT Cougar.


----------



## darkside customs

Sup Tonio.... Keep crankin out those killer builds bro...


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man. Gonna try my best. This paint-off has me frazzled. I need to get back to working on my Skyline builds.


----------



## phatras

Skylines look amazing.. you need some more vintage skyline iron though that one looks lonely


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man. Gonna try my best. This paint-off has me frazzled. I need to get back to working on my Skyline builds.


Dam Toni u have a hell of line up of skylines huh. You must be a fan of skylines. I know I am Wish they would sell the skyline r34 in USA but it's illegal??


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, eventually the only models I'll have left are my Skylines. I'll sell almost anything but those.


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> A 351 from the '69 AMT Cougar.


great stuff..


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, eventually the only models I'll have left are my Skylines. I'll sell almost anything but those.


lol youre gonna be like Cruz


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol. I gotta finish this damned '66 Buick then I can get back to buildin' for fun. Just got the replacement body from The Modelhaus a week or so ago.


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Lol. I gotta finish this damned '66 Buick then I can get back to buildin' for fun. Just got the replacement body from The Modelhaus a week or so ago.


fuck yea skylarks are the shit! i use to think of them as buicks version of the malibu!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea skylarks are the shit! i use to think of them as buicks version of the malibu!


You're correct, that's exactly what it is!


----------



## Tonioseven

*I got some paint slung today. I was curious as to what these two colors looked like together. Scalefinishes Ford Sangria Red with Aston-Martin Silver Blonde up top. I'll foil and clear it and it will be for sale; comes with the gold Daytons.
*


----------



## machio

Nice color combo.


----------



## tunzafun

Damn Im blind after seein the paint on that Skylark! Dammit Tonio why didnt u tell me to have sunglasses on when I view ur thread?!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol. Thanks. That '66 is a PITA!!!  I'm ready to get it done and sent back to its owner. Every time I turn around, something else is wrong with it. I'm hopefully gonna wrap it up in the next week or so.


----------



## Tonioseven

So now I pulled this back out (no ****) for a second look...


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> So now I pulled this back out (no ****) for a second look...


clean bro'...u gonna put in more work into it? :drama:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! Yeah, I think I have room to add a couple of things :thumbsup: I'm not sure what, but I'll figure somethin' out!


----------



## dig_derange

damn man, I've been missing your thread somehow. Everything is frikkin dope!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Dig! :h5: Progress on the '66 Buick Special; got another body from The Modelhaus and made the necessary modifications from Skylark to Special and got the Scalefinishes Regal Red paint applied...




































I'm gonna Alclad the front and rear bumpers and then I'll only have small stuff such as mirrors & a good wash applied to the grill and then I can get it back to the owner of the 1:1 and be done with it.


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Dig! :h5: Progress on the '66 Buick Special; got another body from The Modelhaus and made the necessary modifications from Skylark to Special and got the Scalefinishes Regal Red paint applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna Alclad the front and rear bumpers and then I'll only have small stuff such as mirrors & a good wash applied to the grill and then I can get it back to the owner of the 1:1 and be done with it.


that's cool as shit! good replica! is the owner a friend or client (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! Some guy my wife knows found out I build models and he asked me if I could do a replica of his car. He provided the model but it was all f-ed up...


























I had to get another body from The Modelhaus and make adjustments to the trim so it matched his car. I made the windows out of clear acetate since the original glass was warped and ruined. I want to finish it up this week and get it out of my house! Lol!! I also ordered some Alclad acrylic clear that covers their chrome paint so I'll post up more progress this week. Thanks for stoppin' in!


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Dig! :h5: Progress on the '66 Buick Special; got another body from The Modelhaus and made the necessary modifications from Skylark to Special and got the Scalefinishes Regal Red paint applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna Alclad the front and rear bumpers and then I'll only have small stuff such as mirrors & a good wash applied to the grill and then I can get it back to the owner of the 1:1 and be done with it.


dats bad ass bro'...really clean work u do.



Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man! Some guy my wife knows found out I build models and he asked me if I could do a replica of his car. He provided the model but it was all f-ed up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get another body from The Modelhaus and make adjustments to the trim so it matched his car. I made the windows out of clear acetate since the original glass was warped and ruined. I want to finish it up this week and get it out of my house! Lol!! I also ordered some Alclad acrylic clear that covers their chrome paint so I'll post up more progress this week. Thanks for stoppin' in!


to bad for dis one...but at lease it went to good hands.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Dig! :h5: Progress on the '66 Buick Special; got another body from The Modelhaus and made the necessary modifications from Skylark to Special and got the Scalefinishes Regal Red paint applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna Alclad the front and rear bumpers and then I'll only have small stuff such as mirrors & a good wash applied to the grill and then I can get it back to the owner of the 1:1 and be done with it.


That looks real nice bro, I'ma have to kit Modelhaus up for one of those '66 Larks ! Keep us posted.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Work your magic on that roof bro. Im sure you can fix it with all them skills you got!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Done.


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> Done.


looks sharp...really clean work Tonio bro'.uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Done.


:thumbsup: whether your sick of it or not lol i dig it


----------



## sinicle

came out REALLY nice man!!!:thumbsup: excellent work!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Done.



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: *in my best Chris Tucker voice* Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnn!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's clean as hell bro. Very clean


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas . I'm gonna try to get some outside pictures of it before it goes back to the owner. I hate this damn car.


----------



## Tonioseven

Diecast Escalade for a good friend; it WAS an ugly flat silver. Scalefinishes Lamborghini 0E2 Arancio Borealis Metallic over Plastikote white primer with Testors gloss pearl overcoat clear. Thanks for lookin'. Should be a nice, QUICK project!!


----------



## sinicle

those Lambo colors always just POP! looks good Tonio.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man!! Got it finished...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man!! Got it finished...
> 
> View attachment 353927
> 
> View attachment 353928


Love that color. Nice work Tonio.


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man!! Got it finished...
> 
> View attachment 353927
> 
> View attachment 353928


paint job came out clean Tonio bro'...like always, everything u build is clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man!! Got it finished...
> 
> View attachment 353927
> 
> View attachment 353928


OOOOoo, Nice color on that ! Solid work bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas . I got this cleared today...
























It was supposed to just be a practice body to see what the color actually looked like but now...


----------



## DJ-ROY

uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice homie!


----------



## gseeds

dfwr83 said:


> paint job came out clean Tonio bro'...like always, everything u build is clean. :thumbsup:


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I got these in yesterday...


----------



## Lownslow302

was it worth it im still debating on buying that


----------



## Tonioseven

Yep!! Get them from the link below; they're $11.98 shipped! Don't get 'em from Spotlight Hobbies unless you are a baller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-Tires-Dragster-Slicks-M-H-Custom-COMPET-1-25-/220842343290?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2473394951571747069


Now I can finish this...


----------



## dig_derange

Nice!! yeah I've been debating on getting a box of those too.


----------



## BRAVO

This great box art!!



Tonioseven said:


> Please miss me with all of the bullshit; I'm a _*builder*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details @ 11.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas . I got this cleared today...
> 
> View attachment 354088
> 
> View attachment 354089
> 
> View attachment 354090
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to just be a practice body to see what the color actually looked like but now...


I LOVE that color !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas! I got these in yesterday...


Kool come up ! Yep Spotlight is a little high plus you already got yours .........


----------



## Tonioseven

Crappy build for a cat I work with...


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> Crappy build for a cat I work with...


looks pretty good Tonio...like the wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Crappy build for a cat I work with...


x2 like the wheels hate the car ive never been a fan of those GTOs


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> So now I pulled this back out (no ****) for a second look...


I like that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas . I got this cleared today...
> 
> View attachment 354088
> 
> View attachment 354089
> 
> View attachment 354090
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to just be a practice body to see what the color actually looked like but now...


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work like always brotha!


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


>


wide body kit looks good bro'...always got some nice builds going on n here.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas! :h5: That thing is gonna need a lot of work to make it look decent. I got it from a member on another board for free and I felt bad for not doing anything with it so I figured I'd at least see what I was working with. The primer on it is just to see where my problem areas are with it. I can see a few hours with body filler coming up ahead :around:. It will be painted with nail polish and will be my guinea pig for those pearl powders I bought a few weeks ago. I'll post up as I make progress. Thanks again fellas. I really appreciate it! *


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


i wanna see that finished and not later, soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl: :thumbsup: I'll get the chassis completed tomorrow and the interior will be done by Wednesday. Once I get the filler applied, it's all downhill. I wanna try these pearl powders out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats kool right there homie, try it out on a scrap piece of plastic first and keep us posted. Ive always wondered about those powders.


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats kool right there homie, try it out on a scrap piece of plastic first and keep us posted. Ive always wondered about those powders.


been using them for a while now ill post one later today


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


niiiiiice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ooh, that's purdy ! Love the color choice, and the interior/trunk layout looks so CLEAN !



Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

*"Katrina flood victim" according to the listing. I could care less about a damn box, I ain't buildin' the box...











































































Sometimes you gotta just chance it. I'll start on it after I get the chrome re-done and when Pegasus come out with their new line of wheels. Maybe. :dunno:

This was opened but the main bag was still sealed after all this time...


























*


----------



## sinicle

that caddy is SICK!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Sick caddy


----------



## [email protected]

Nice score!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yha I like that caddy 2.


----------



## sandcast

Even the hurricaine couldn't destroy that caddy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

NICE FIND...I KNOW YOU GONNA HOOK THAT CADDY UP SOMETHING SWEET!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*This is back on the bench...








*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats a _*sick*_ kolor homie !!!!!!!

Alwright, where'd you get it ? ...


----------



## dig_derange

that's cool that you got that Katrina victim Lac man, I was watching that one & thought about snagging it. :thumbsup:

all around cool projects too!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *This is back on the bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 aside from that 550 have you build any other ferraris?


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats a _*sick*_ kolor homie !!!!!!!
> 
> Alwright, where'd you get it ? ...


Sally Hansen nail polish from Walgreen's. 



dig_derange said:


> that's cool that you got that Katrina victim Lac man, I was watching that one & thought about snagging it. :thumbsup:
> 
> all around cool projects too!!


I figured it was at least worth a shot. Thanks bro! 



Lownslow302 said:


> aside from that 550 have you build any other ferraris?





























*
I still have 5 more waitin' for their turn at the bench. NONE of them will be red!!
*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Sally Hansen nail polish from Walgreen's.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was at least worth a shot. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I still have 5 more waitin' for their turn at the bench. NONE of them will be red!!
> *


ive been avoiding that too, except on rare cases like the GTB and the 308


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

*Signal R-35 GT-R (variation on a theme)...



















*


----------



## sinicle

thats gonna be NICE!!! great job on the body kit!


----------



## MAZDAT

I see that you guys like Skylines, I have this kit if anyone is interested, its sealed too...


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> I see that you guys like Skylines, I have this kit if anyone is interested, its sealed too...


how much MAZ?!


----------



## Tonioseven

On the horizon...


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> On the horizon...


:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!



Tonioseven said:


> *Signal R-35 GT-R (variation on a theme)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> On the horizon...



To build Tonio?


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> To build Tonio?



:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> :yes:


CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey T. I got a skyline here that I got in a lot, Only have the glass, and body. It's got a clear hood to it. Have any idea what kit it is? I cant seem to locate one, and want to build it, but dont know the dang kit. You seem to have a lot of these type kits, and I fiugred you'd be the best bet to knowing :biggrin: Stuff is lookin good in here! Really like the bug. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey Vance! Here's the kit you probably have...


----------



## OFDatTX

Builds are looking bad ass bro !


----------



## sinicle

that VW kit is awesome! def one I'd like to pick up someday and build it GSeeds style! 
(I would say old school, but Gary seems to have the market cornered!:biggrin


----------



## dig_derange

excellent work homie... all cool projects!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Too bad they don't make a Type 3 Notchback kit, I would like to build one


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Too bad they don't make a Type 3 Notchback kit, I would like to build one


they do but everyone here hates diecast


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Tonioseven said:


>



:thumbsup:Looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Tonioseven said:


> *Signal R-35 GT-R (variation on a theme)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass homie


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks for all of the props fellas but I got a loooong way to go yet!!* :x:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Hey Vance! Here's the kit you probably have...



 You da Man, Broham!!! Thanks T. I'll look into it, so I can finally build it. :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

*It's a cool kit; it comes with a full RB26DETT engine. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Tonioseven

All the paintwork in the world is USELESS without proper body preparation work. Even after primer, shit still happens. The Sharpied areas are mold lines that needed to be removed with needle files. I applied a small bit of Future acrylic to hopefully prevent the ghost mold lines from showing back up...


----------



## hocknberry

those wheels in the back round going on it!?


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> those wheels in the back round going on it!?


i know those wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sweet.. i like bugs..:thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Looks good Tonio. The Future did good as a sealer.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Damn tony thats lookin sweet bro :thumbsup: where did u get that reducer @ is that for nail polish only or did u have to mix with thinner also??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Tonioseven said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn tony thats lookin sweet bro :thumbsup: where did u get that reducer @ is that for nail polish only or did u have to mix with thinner also??? :biggrin:


Thanks Frank. www.scalefinishes.com. It's reducer for that line of paints. It works better than lacquer thinner for nail polish because it retains the shine of the nail polish. 



DJ-ROY said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


Thanks Roy! :thumbsup:


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> sweet.. i like bugs..:thumbsup:


Thanks Jeral! uffin:



85 Biarittz said:


> Looks good Tonio. The Future did good as a sealer.


Thanks Charles! There were minimal mold lines but they were pesky. Lol. :h5:


----------



## sinicle

Hey Tonio, I read a post on another forum from Bill Geary who wrote that if you apply liquid glue like pro weld to the spots you think might come back after you sand, it makes the "ghosts" appear so you can take them down fully. I've yet to try it, but that guys usually dead on when it comes to tips and tricks.


----------



## sinicle

BTW The bug's coming along very nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> Hey Tonio, I read a post on another forum from Bill Geary who wrote that if you apply liquid glue like pro weld to the spots you think might come back after you sand, it makes the "ghosts" appear so you can take them down fully. I've yet to try it, but that guys usually dead on when it comes to tips and tricks.


Yeah, Bill's good people. I tried that years ago but I dig Future. uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin great as always tonio :thumbsup: .

What is future used for?
U ever try auto paint reducer with nail polish?


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin great as always tonio :thumbsup: .
> 
> What is future used for?
> U ever try auto paint reducer with nail polish?


there isnt much you cant use it for but its a good barrier from primer and body work


----------



## Tonioseven

*Got some work done since I've been without a phone. One of my all-time favorite cars is the Signal Auto R-34...
*

























*so I found these decals online...

*









*And then I went to work on an R-35 (as of yet, Signal hasn't made an R-35 demo car)...

*

































*Lownslow came through on the rollage...

*










*And the rest of the pictures are here:* *http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/signal-r-35-gt-r/

I also figured I'd see what the deal was with these two...










Again, lownslow came through on the rollage. :h5: :thumbsup:




















*


----------



## Lownslow302

:h5: that GTR is looking sick. im probably not gonna remold the wheels for a very long time:tears:


----------



## Tonioseven

*No worries, I got enough for the builds I wanna use 'em on!* :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: that is one bad ass skyline!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Love that skyline too nice work


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. uffin:


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work as always, bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP THEM PICS COMING.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *No worries, I got enough for the builds I wanna use 'em on!* :yes: :thumbsup:


cool, someone in my club is gonna set me up with a vaccum chamber so ill be good next year for making molds


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Sick work as always, bro


X2!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKING GOOD, TONIO.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


>


Mazda???


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks! '72 Toyota Corolla Levin TE-27.


----------



## sinicle

nothing but greatness!!!!!!!!!
I love the realism of your builds


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> nothing but greatness!!!!!!!!!
> I love the realism of your builds


I'm humbled by that!  I added a few small details to it since these pics were taken so I'll get better pictures soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie , that is sooo clean ! Great work as usual !



Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie!! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


  :worship: :worship: :fool2: :fool2: THATS ALLI HAVE TOO TONY :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks Frank! I added a few last-minute details to it since these pics were taken. I'll post up better pictures probably later today. Thanks again guys!!  I've been up doin' a little turd-polishing...

*


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


>



WOW!!!!! Real nice Tonio!!! I love the Mangos. Make me wanna pull my 510 out of hibernation and finish it...and my Celica....Rx2...


----------



## Tonioseven

I have a Mazda RX3 waitin' its turn; I might get to it sometime next week.


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a pic of my 1:1 Rx2 I had a couple of years ago, maybe less than that...


----------



## Tonioseven

Sweet!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Got the first good primer coat on...


----------



## Lownslow302

nice what wheels you running?

im building 2 69 chargers ones gonna end up on ebay charger red with a black top and redlines.


----------



## Tonioseven

Either a set of big & little Cragars or these...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:drama: ....... cant wait to see what you got up your sleeve for this one ....... 



Tonioseven said:


> Thanks homie!! :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :drama: ....... cant wait to see what you got up your sleeve for this one .......


Thanks bro! The '66 is gonna receive some Franklin Ink. :yes:. This is on deck foe sometime next year as well...


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro! The '66 is gonna receive some Franklin Ink. :yes:. This is on deck foe sometime next year as well...


kyusha kai


----------



## mista_gonzo

Toyota is PERFECT!!!! Where did those rims come from? Found some similar ones on ebay, but not sure if its the same ones....


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro; I got 'em from www.hlj.com a few years ago and just never used 'em until recently.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!!


----------



## MKD904

Always great work in here.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real nice fab work homie !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

whats it rolling on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

floor finish?


----------



## Tonioseven

Barrier coat for the red plastic to prevent bleed-through. Not sure about rolling stock yet.


----------



## Lownslow302

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> floor finish?


yup works great at hiding ghost lines too


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

pots and pans nice


----------



## 502Regal

Oh wow that's awesome. Always wanted to build one of these since LRB did their quick build how to of one back in like '97. I'm sure somebody knows what I'm talking about. These look good *AS MODELS* on spokes. Nice color choice also!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lots of great builds and ideas here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good homie, I love that color !


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> pots and pans nice


i know em as training wheels...same thing either way......i still dont get the future floor finish as far as how you use it?! i like the color though tonio!! the wheels look pretty cool on it!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas! uffin: I brush it on with the wide Testors brush but it can be airbrushed. It works as a barrier to keep red/yellow/whatever color plastic from bleeding through the final paint finish; it also prevents plastic from crazing due to the use of lacquers.*


----------



## sinicle

where the Hell do you guys find the bolt on moons for the spokes?


----------



## Lownslow302

hoppin hydros knock off kits


----------



## Tonioseven

:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> where the Hell do you guys find the bolt on moons for the spokes?





Lownslow302 said:


> hoppin hydros knock off kits


u can use thumb tacks also work the same bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


damn i'm loving this color :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

up for a kaido buildoff when you settle at your new place.

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Sure, why not?!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Sure, why not?!


check this beast from TAS i almost wanna butcher my benz


----------



## sinicle

hey Eso, are the rigs like the benz above on air bags? if not, how could they steer?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks J!!!:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> hey Eso, are the rigs like the benz above on air bags? if not, how could they steer?


the benz is acually a chopped up Subaru WRX, the ones in the video are not lifted just static some have the suspension welded like that


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## dig_derange

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh oh, I see some sweet projects bro ! Keep us posted ! :drama:


----------



## kykustoms

nice color on that 57... are the gold bolt ons goin on it?


----------



## Tonioseven

I sure will; thanks bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

kykustoms said:


> nice color on that 57... are the gold bolt ons goin on it?


:yes::x:


----------



## jevries

Your welcome bro!



Tonioseven said:


> Thanks J!!!:h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Can't wait to see what you do to the Toronado!


----------



## kykustoms

Tonioseven said:


> :yes::x:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

post more of the verted cima


----------



## Lowridingmike

WHo's still sellign these roadster caps? TTT You coming to Carl Casper?


----------



## Tonioseven

*


Lownslow302 said:



post more of the verted cima

Click to expand...

It'll be done in a week. 



Lowridingmike said:



WHo's still sellign these roadster caps? TTT You coming to Carl Casper?

Click to expand...

Look up "Freekeytiki" on eBay. He sells the Hoppin' Hydro accessories.*


----------



## rollindeep408

Always clean work in here I'm liking all your working on that 57 is banging bro I'm waiting to see more


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


nice cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## gseeds

looking forward to the 57 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Woods

Lowridingmike said:


> WHo's still sellign these roadster caps? TTT You coming to Carl Casper?


Yep Freekeytiki's got them, even got some unplated rims with those caps for 5 shipped! no striping and caps!?!?! 2 sets SOLD!!!!

that 57 looks good for sure bro! that pic you posted of the bolt on's made me go hunt them down and get 4 sets of each chrome and gold, then I could not pass up the deal with the unplated rims and caps, then I ran over to detail master and picked up 2 sets of there cross lace spokes! funny how one pic can cost someone so much LOL


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! Gary, I'm trying to figure a pattern out for the '57 roof but I hope to get some progress on it soon. Woods, as long as it gets you building, it's all good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> *
> 
> It'll be done in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up "Freekeytiki" on eBay. He sells the Hoppin' Hydro accessories.*


Thank you. x2 on 57


----------



## darkside customs

57 looks badass!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Tonio I have an idea for that beautiful '57 roof ..........


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!! Trend, PM sent.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: ..........


Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas!! Trend, PM sent.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


>


EEEEEE nikka dats tight! Reminds me of the DeAlbas 4 door red 57 from ELITE back in the late 90's early 00's.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Mike! I'm gonna do somethin' with that top pretty soon thanks to a homie lookin' out!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey Tonio I have an idea for that beautiful '57 roof ..........


:yessad:



Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Mike! I'm gonna do somethin' with that top pretty soon thanks to a homie lookin' out!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I got a '57 drop comin' this year too. Lord willing of course.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Mike! I'm gonna do somethin' with that top pretty soon thanks to a homie lookin' out!!


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT TONIO.


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT TONIO.


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Real nice work T!


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


>


oh man, that tiny FB pic on my phone did this no justice. this is frikkin cool! love the gold roadsters


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The 57 looking great Tonio!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

]








:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

_*"Sinestro"







































*_


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> _*"Sinestro"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


And wouldn't you know it? I got one of these in th email as we speak. Where you get your skirts and boot from? Mine are all home-cast, the AMT drop 62 boot and and the pegusus skirts which have NO shape whatsoever to them.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey . I got the skirts and boot from Roly Rozay; the skirts need just a _little_ work to fit the Revell body but I still recommend them. Thanks for lookin' in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> Hey . I got the skirts and boot from Roly Rozay; the skirts need just a _little_ work to fit the Revell body but I still recommend them. Thanks for lookin' in here. :thumbsup:


No THank YOU, I neve rhad a set of 63/64 skirts with any type of shape to em. You can make skirts that look just as good if not bettern than those flat pegusus skirts straight outta styrene, and the 62 boot looks good but that one looks more "in place" so I was hella interested. Was waiting on Roly Rozay to post the 58 uptop so I could make one big order but he's holding out.. lol GOnna just have to do it. He got paypal?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh yeah !!!!! Kool skirts and boot ...... I wonder what Kolor this will be ...... 
Keep us posted homie !


Tonioseven said:


> _*"Sinestro"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Wheels courtesy of Lownslow; this one's been in limbo since '95 or so. It's gonna have the Super Stallion powertrain in it...



























Thanks for lookin' in. 
*


----------



## Lownslow302

damm those wheels look good on that, i need to get 2 more off the bench to make room for that kaido buildoff we talked about, i dont have those molds anymore slammedsonoma does


----------



## Tonioseven

*My Skyline should be here any day for the kaido buildoff; I ain't forgot! :thumbsup:. I also have another K-Break Majesta on the way. I'll let you know what wheels are in it if you wanna cast 'em. The Head40s are still comin' your way. I just gotta find 'em first.*


----------



## Tonioseven

*Got the Cougar's interior done except for the gearshift; big shout out goes to Dig for the magazines, radio face, beer case, and Newports...

*



































_*Roof patterns courtesy of Franklin Ink...










































*_


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin great! I got some of those roadsters discs from Jeff finally. I love em! cougar's interior is killin it. Looks like something straight off the road!:thumbsup:

P.S. You've also inspired a 63 drop. Not running skirts just b/c you did. lol got it yesterday was thinkin bout sinestro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! I got some new shit I'ma try out on the side of the car when I get around to the foil. If it works out alright, I'll put y'all down with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

top looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that interior looks good...the two tone looks realistic...and the interior items set it off.

Man you got that top done quick! Looks great!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie! I got plans for the other one as well!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

excellent work homie!! as always, as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks man, I'm tryin'!! I got the Cougar painted yesterday. I used Cobra Colors Ferrari Grigio Titanio Metallic...
*


----------



## TINGOS

*sup*



Tonioseven said:


> *Got the Cougar's interior done except for the gearshift; big shout out goes to Dig for the magazines, radio face, beer case, and Newports...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Roof patterns courtesy of Franklin Ink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo 57 is commin out clean,cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks big dawg!! I got some gold foil comin' for it so I hope to get it wrapped up pretty soon. I'll probably start the interior while I'm waiting. Gonna go with a stock look in this one. I got a '57 drop in the pipeline; it might need to get blessed by you. I got a little clear on the Cougar today...


































Thanks for lookin' in. :thumbsup:

*


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Got this painted finally; the first body met with an "unfortunate incident" involving my anger. Oh well, shit happens, huh?




































*_*
If you ever come across the MRC Cragars, KEEP THEM!! I have one and I will get a few sets cast so help me!! They look great with the Pegasus 5:20 tires...



























*


----------



## Lownslow302

send them already i couldve had them done last year lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice.. I'm loving that yellow on that 67. thought it was a chevelle or a nova at first glance w/ that color. glasshouse is raw too!


----------



## Lowridingmike

That's twice I've seen those speakers on your back deck and I like em? Are the resin or decals? WHose got em?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!! The speakers on the deck of the Glasshouse came from Eso a few years ago; I just held onto 'em.  I keep shit for years before I use it. Lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> _*Got this painted finally; the first body met with an "unfortunate incident" involving my anger. Oh well, shit happens, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_*
> If you ever come across the MRC Cragars, KEEP THEM!! I have one and I will get a few sets cast so help me!! They look great with the Pegasus 5:20 tires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking real good bro glasshouse has a nice. Color but I'm waiting on 57 mock up picks


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Looking real good bro glasshouse has a nice. Color but I'm waiting on 57 mock up picks


*Thanks Evan! :thumbsup: I'll hit you up when I get my phone back on. I just got my BMF in the other day so maybe I'll make some progress on the '57. I kept staring at this Toronado and knew it needed something then I remembered I had an extra '70 GTO spoiler laying on the bench so...



























































Thanks for lookin' in. This one might not get posted to Facebook. :thumbsup:

*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Awesome the Toro looking hot Tonio!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks man! I'ved loved these cars since I was a kid!! A chick I used to dig when I was about 7 or 8, her dad had one and that's the thing I remember most about her. I never saw her again but I remembered that car!!*


----------



## dig_derange

spoiler fits perfect! I love those Toros. cool choice of wheels too :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

dig_derange said:


> spoiler fits perfect! I love those Toros. cool choice of wheels too :thumbsup:


*Thanks bro!! This is the kit you sent me the Eldorado chassis for. I need to shorten it just a bit but hey, that's what we do, right?!* :thumbsup: *I got other shit I need to work on but this is callin' me right now.* :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

damn that looks nice with the gold


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DAAANG........that '57 is turnin out SICK !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>



damn tony this looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can i have it now :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great looking 57!


----------



## bigkidd420

Jus needs a niners sticker for the back window


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks for the comps fellas! I appreciate it!* :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Very nice tonio..


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Brian; I got a loooong way to go on it still. :yes:


----------



## ricezart

patterns on the 57 are sweet!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> _*Got this painted finally; the first body met with an "unfortunate incident" involving my anger. Oh well, shit happens, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_*
> If you ever come across the MRC Cragars, KEEP THEM!! I have one and I will get a few sets cast so help me!! They look great with the Pegasus 5:20 tires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






These Cragars are bad ass, I also have them on my 67


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


>


Somebody's been foiling away! Mazdat, that 67 is awesome! And I like the color of the green bug in the back. That's nice!


----------



## MAZDAT

Lowridingmike said:


> Somebody's been foiling away! Mazdat, that 67 is awesome! And I like the color of the green bug in the back. That's nice!



Thanx Mike


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> These Cragars are bad ass, I also have them on my 67


got some on the way to get resin casted


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> got some on the way to get resin casted


I'll be interested in buying some when you get them


----------



## OFDatTX

MAZDAT said:


> I'll be interested in buying some when you get them


X2 

Yo maz what kit did those wheels came off


----------



## Tonioseven

They're not from a kit; they're a separate wheel/tire package...


----------



## Tonioseven

Got "Disturbia" painted the other day...


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Got "Disturbia" painted the other day...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Mockup with wheel (s)...


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, which '57 chevy kit is that? I was wondering if there are 2 AMT 57 chevies. Yours has the open trunk but mine are the older version.


----------



## Lownslow302

sandcast said:


> Tonio, which '57 chevy kit is that? I was wondering if there are 2 AMT 57 chevies. Yours has the open trunk but mine are the older version.


theres 2 different types old tool and new tool the new tool was the coca cola version then there was a hot rod version. not sure which one he has tho.


----------



## Tonioseven

This one's the new tool (non-pro shop) I have another one that will get beheaded that has the p/e parts in it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Tonio i like the color!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Gil! It's Scalefinishes Ford JV Sangria red.


----------



## kykustoms

57 lookin good and nice paint on "disturbia"


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> They're not from a kit; they're a separate wheel/tire package...


How much those cost.????


----------



## Lownslow302

tonio i found a pair of them cragars


----------



## Tonioseven

kykustoms said:


> 57 lookin good and nice paint on "disturbia"


Thanks bro!!



halfasskustoms said:


> How much those cost.????


They're long out of production and hard as hell to find. :yessad: 



Lownslow302 said:


> tonio i found a pair of them cragars


Good sh!t!! :h5:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Tonioseven said:


> Mockup with wheel (s)...


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Roy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

:shocked:Nice bro!


----------



## dig_derange

Love those Fairlanes! I was kinda jaded as a kid & was all about Chevy's but I have really grown to appreciate them.


----------



## kykustoms

Tonioseven said:


> [/QUOTEdamn i love those wheels... looks perfect on this


----------



## Tonioseven

1 X 1967 Chevrolet Impala front bumper and grille for new Ertl kit and our station wagon kit, _*no SS*_ (chrome-plated) (Bumpers & Grilles)$8.00$81 X 1967 Chevrolet Impala front bench seat (Interior Parts)$3.50$3.51 x Print Catalog0.000.00Sub-total$11.5 Shipping (US Shipping)$5.00 Total$16.5 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*I like to keep all kinds of shit happenin'...



















Wu-Tang sunset...









*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> *I like to keep all kinds of shit happenin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wu-Tang sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice lookin stickers you always got awesome stuff in here!


----------



## rollindeep408

Uhhh that lex is I'll


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Comin' 'round third...








*_


----------



## Tonioseven

Old shit from back in the day...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CHR1S619

Sick!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

you got alot of great builds bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I got this Ferrari cleared today...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

DoOd! You're killin it! First off them rims on the Top page car are SIKK! Secondly, your style is soo killer bro. I swear you should be building/designing cars for celebrities man. Top notch exotic style!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro! I got this Ferrari cleared today...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Skillz!


----------



## Tonioseven

Scur-rape-init said:


> DoOd! You're killin it! First off them rims on the Top page car are SIKK! Secondly, your style is soo killer bro. I swear you should be building/designing cars for celebrities man. Top notch exotic style!


Youza fool!! :roflmao: :thumbsup: Thanks brotha; just tryin' to enjoy it. I got so much crap goin' through my head on a daily basis that I NEED this to help clear it out. :loco::yes:


----------



## dodgerblue62

GOOD WORK AS ALWAYS IN HERE. KEEP IT UP HOMIE...


----------



## dig_derange

always cooking up hot shit man!! ...don't forget your potholders :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Youza fool!! :roflmao: :thumbsup: Thanks brotha; just tryin' to enjoy it. I got so much crap goin' through my head on a daily basis that I NEED this to help clear it out. :loco::yes:


I may be a foo, but you are LOCO! :roflmao: Nah man, Im serious T, Im glad I've gotten to see the wild ass stuff you do up. It's inspiring as shit. I cant afford them exoctics, but you make them so pretty. I still got the wagon sittin on my bench, unfortunately still havent put it back together after USPS got their hands on it.


----------



## Tonioseven

I wish I could get all of the ideas I have out onto plastic but I'd have to quit my job and ask God for another 40 years on Earth to get them done.:angel:


----------



## kykustoms

Tonioseven said:


>


diggin the porsche and the subaru


----------



## hocknberry

got any conects on r34's?


----------



## Tonioseven

kykustoms said:


> diggin the porsche and the subaru


_*Thanks man*_ 



hocknberry said:


> got any conects on r34's?


http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modelexpress/shop/AOS_41048.html

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modelexpress/shop/AOS_34019.html


_*The ones I have aren't goin' anywhere.*_


----------



## Smallz

Keep up the good work Tonio.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Mockup with wheel (s)...


I'm Digg'n the phucc out that 5 Tonio 7 rite there ... :thumbsup:


----------



## chris g

clean rides homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Call you butter cuz U on a roll homie,57 and gto judge are gonna be:thumbsup:!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Call you butter cuz U on a roll homie,57 and gto judge are gonna be:thumbsup:!!


:rofl: Thanks bro!!! 



OFDatTX said:


> Nice


I appreciate it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang Tonio , thats gonna be a real nice goat ! Keep us posted homie !


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang Tonio , thats gonna be a real nice goat ! Keep us posted homie !


x.2 yeah thats it


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; I had it painted but I seem to have lost my touch with spray cans so I'ma have to decant it and shoot it through my airbrush.


----------



## darkside customs

GTO should be bad ass!


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats gotta be the baddest judge i ever seen cant wait to see your replica


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro; I hope I can make it looke like somethin' decent.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

I LIKE HOW YOU THINK TONIO!! MY KINDA RIDE HOMIE NOW FINISH THAT BAD BOY:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I love that green bro. I cant wait to see it finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro; I hope I can make it looke like somethin' decent.


LOL don't be so modest it will turn out killer I'm sure


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro 

This is just an extra body; I might paint it up and sell it.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

is that panther pink old school or the new panther pink?

why do those black and silver wheels look familiar?


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, that came out real nice!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> is that panther pink old school or the new panther pink?
> 
> why do those black and silver wheels look familiar?


New school and those are the ones I got from you. 



rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that came out real nice!!


Thanks bro.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> New school and those are the ones I got from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.


:cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Tonio, you know I'm diggin' that Challenger ! (Furious Fuschia)*


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Tonio, you know I'm diggin' that Challenger ! (Furious Fuschia)*


Thanks man!! I'm thinkin' I'm gonna add more to it when I figure a few things out. :x:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Gonna be another sick build bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks D! I sure hope so!! :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

_*I just couldn't leave well-enough alone...


























































































*_


----------



## Lownslow302

looks better i wouldve cut some aar slants at the back:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I started to but I was too lazy; gonna look for a decent "R/T" decal to go near the end. If I don't find any, oh well, I still dig it.


----------



## TINGOS

SHIPPIN YOU THE 51 TOMORROW TONIO,THANKS A LOT WEY.


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

thanks again Tonio shippin it out today big homie,text me yo addy again


----------



## Tonioseven

And the beat goes on...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good stuff Mr. Holmes! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thank you sir!


----------



## dig_derange

that is pretty!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Tight!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


>


Loving this one Tonio! That shit is off the Charts DoOd!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

love 'em all homie ..... I'm REALLY diggin' the Granny though !


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


if youre building it like that i think i got those exact rally wheels laying around somewhere from the trans am


----------



## rollindeep408

That challenger is bad ass man.... That's another on my to do list lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> if youre building it like that i think i got those exact rally wheels laying around somewhere from the trans am


That's exactly how it's gonna look. I remember seein' one in my old neighborhood when I was a kid; car was cool as FUCK!!! It had white bucket seats and black carpet and a 455. I got a '68 Firebird for the engine since all Pontiac v-8 engines look the same externally anyway. I want to drop everything else and start on this one but I need to send the chrome out to get plated. I'm gonna try to find an original box for it and put it away until I get some other shit finishes. I think I got the stuff to make the Rally wheels with the right look.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trendsetta 68 said:


> love 'em all homie ..... I'm REALLY diggin' the Granny though !


X2!! If I could find one it would be 70s lowrider all the way,but it has a clean look stock!


----------



## Tonioseven

If I get another one, I'd do it up '70s style in a heartbeat!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


THIS IS SWEET TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Who's gonna cast this once I get it set up right?


----------



## halfasskustoms

That grill is kool man. Love those hide away head lites.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


----------



## dig_derange

Hell yeah Tonio, you made that grill that way huh? Never would've thought of it. awesome


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Hell yeah Tonio, you made that grill that way huh? Never would've thought of it. awesome


X2! you just use a donor grill? whatever it is, looks fantastic!


----------



## darkside customs

Nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I got my NON-SS grille in today from The Modelhaus so I had an idea and went with it.


----------



## sinicle

I'm grabbin the photoetched one for my build soon. but after seeing what you did, I'm saving the stock one for this reason exactly! it's a great idea!


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem; I should've taken pictures as I did it but y'all have an idea of how to go about it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575150_3241453409728_1668603195_2571061_1908639067_n.jpg[
> 
> This is Rad!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Who's gonna cast this once I get it set up right?


man that's a beautiful grill, and damm i never get tired of yellow!


----------



## Smallz

Nice grill Tonio.


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas. I found this hidden away in a box for the last 7 years...
*


----------



## Lownslow302

i got one them somewhere with some photoetch spokes hidden somewhere too did yours come with the etch spokes?


----------



## Tonioseven

Nah, came with some ugly Volks with the wheel covers.


----------



## blackbeard1

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


Looking Bro! Nice.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro!  Damn, I break a damn toe and my thread gets pushed to the second page. I guess I gotta make some progress on some shit. :sprint:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Watch them toes homie .............


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl::thumbsup: *I will now!!*


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


Oh my. that's nice. I seen someone on here with a 64 grill like that from styrene. Who did that?


----------



## Tonioseven

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh my. that's nice. I seen someone on here with a 64 grill like that from styrene. Who did that?


Thanks man I appreciate it; not sure about the '64 but if I come accross two more grilles I'll try to make another one.


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> Who's gonna cast this once I get it set up right?


thats tight as hell! i wish my casting game was more on point, i'd do it!! ESO will probably take it on, then not wanna sell to anyone?!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

Yeah,that iz tight right there Playa'!


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


 oh yeah that is tight Homie but Iwascheck'n out that old school 69 Gran Prix uh huh :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I got a '67 Bonneville on the way to me as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: hell yeah, I love the headlights on those 67 Bonnevilles. :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

dig_derange said:


> :wow: hell yeah, I love the headlights on those 67 Bonnevilles. :thumbsup:


X2^^^what he said


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I'm puttin these links in here so I can find them again but there some cool stuff in there!!

http://www.local-hero.jp/archives/1784

http://www.local-hero.jp/archives/1720

http://www.local-hero.jp/archives/1265

http://www.local-hero.jp/archives/1081

http://photos.toast.net/billgold/~1960 Pontiac Photos

http://public.fotki.com/daviddale/car-shows-2009/cruisingrand71009/page8.html


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Smallz

Lookin good Tonio.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! I keep startin' shit but I've only finished one build this year. Lol.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man! I keep startin' shit but I've only finished one build this year. Lol.


whaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chris_thobe

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man! I keep startin' shit but I've only finished one build this year. Lol.


Sounds like me, oh well. Builds lookin good!


----------



## Tonioseven

_*My goal...
*_









_*How the journey begins...

*_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I gotta try that degreaser sometime.How long do you let it sit?


----------



## darkside customs

If its enamel usually a day or so, lacquer takes more time to strip...


----------



## dyzcustoms

gotta follow this always liked grand prix's


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Grand Prix is lookin' good all cleaned up ................ I'm startin one as well .................. Factory Stock too  !







Here you go homie ! I saw your post on Spotlight and decided to do a new cover page ............


----------



## dig_derange

Lovin it man!


----------



## Tonioseven

chris_thobe said:


> Sounds like me, oh well. Builds lookin good!


Thanks bro!:thumbsup:



dyzcustoms said:


> gotta follow this always liked grand prix's


Appreciate it! I finally got started on what we talked about; I should have it ready for review later this week :thumbsup:



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Grand Prix is lookin' good all cleaned up ................ I'm startin one as well .................. Factory Stock too  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go homie ! I saw your post on Spotlight and decided to do a new cover page ............


MAAAAAAAAN that's bad as hell!! Factory stock is the only way for this one; I want a '71 or '71 as well. :yes: 



dig_derange said:


> Lovin it man!


Thanks Dig!! I need to hit you up for some custom plates pretty soon! I'll get a list of the exact states and phrases together.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Missing Link has a SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET '71-'72 ...... it looks just like a styrene kit ! And for only $70, IT'S MORE THAN WORTH IT...... especially when the MPC kits cost around a honeybun !


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Missing Link has a SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET '71-'72 ...... it looks just like a styrene kit ! And for only $70, IT'S MORE THAN WORTH IT...... especially when the MPC kits cost around a honeybun !


 a friend of mine has that and the original kit and you cant tell them apart at all


----------



## Tonioseven

That's what I plan on getting!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> That's what I plan on getting!! :thumbsup:


same i need it to fix a superfly kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Heck yeah ......... when I get my govnmt' loot, I'ma spring for that kit............ to go along with my O.G. '69 kit !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sandcast

Who makes the Grand Prix?

That Ford Pinto looks like the one I built years ago


----------



## Tonioseven

The Grand Prix is an MPC promo; that might very well BE your old Pinto! I got it from Kelli Khrome on Facebook.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Who makes the Grand Prix?
> 
> That Ford Pinto looks like the one I built years ago


MPC makes the Grand Prix


----------



## MAZDAT

Looks like a promo


----------



## Tonioseven

:yes: This one's gonna be a low-low I think.


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Tonioseven

How much for one?!


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> How much for one?!


Pm'd


----------



## sandcast

I sold the Pinto 15-20 years ago. I cut a sun roof and tinted the windows, though I can't remember why since I did it in 1975. I am sure it will look better after you work with it. I always thought the MPC kit was nicer than the AMT


----------



## Tonioseven

*It really COULD be the one you had! It fits the description! :dunno: :yes: Meanwhile, while I should be asleep...
*


----------



## sandcast

If it is , I'm glad youre taking care of it

Tonio, you work at night? It's mid day.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Lol, yeah, I work the graveyard shift. I've worked the past 9 days straight including an 18 hour day but I had to run to the post office and a couple other places and when I got home the model bench was calling me.* :facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That outta be a fat check right there!


----------



## dig_derange

some cool additions to the work bench bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks Dig & everyone else! :thumbsup: I just need some time off of work so I can get some bench time in but for now, I'ma get that chedda to make it mo' betta!!*


----------



## downlow82

Tonioseven said:


>


hey i like that grand prix tonio where did you find it ? you want to sale it hit me up homie:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro!! Here's another angle...


yeah i like them hide away's myself:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Missing Link has a SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET '71-'72 ...... it looks just like a styrene kit ! And for only $70, IT'S MORE THAN WORTH IT...... especially when the MPC kits cost around a honeybun !


wow! thats a nice kit where can i find one?hit me up man i'd love to have one :run:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *Lol, yeah, I work the graveyard shift. I've worked the past 9 days straight including an 18 hour day but I had to run to the post office and a couple other places and when I got home the model bench was calling me.* :facepalm:


 im dreading that day we have a 12 week project coming, 12 hour days sitting in front of a CNC machine does no man good, theyre pretty cool about the falling asleep on the machine lol as long as im not leaving my station to do it.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Lookin' good bro . That interior is clean !*


Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## dig_derange

That came out really cool. Nice, clean interior. I like the speakers in the rear deck and the interior junk. Someone finally used the 'ports!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good homie


----------



## pancho1969

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas. The interior was lookin' kind of plain so I had to hook it up with some of Dig's accessories. I hope to get this one finished soon.* :x:


----------



## Dre1only

Still wait'n on my red and gold 57. LOL look'n good homie  you got some unique builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Dre1only said:


> Still wait'n on my red and gold 57. LOL look'n good homie  you got some unique builds :thumbsup:













*Thanks man. I want to get back to this one eventually. *


----------



## bigdogg323

:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Yea ... you gotta finish this '57 homie ! Hey don't they make a photo-etched set for this kit, with the gold script and grill* ?


Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks man. I want to get back to this one eventually. *


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


:wow:damn that interior looks real!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice kolor !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

downlow82 said:


> wow! thats a nice kit where can i find one?hit me up man i'd love to have one :run:


I have a couple of built ups and promos if you're interested


----------



## chris_thobe

Just droppin by to say WHATS UP!! Oh and nice builds :nicoderm:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man. Got some more stuff goin'...










































Started with this...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SWEEEEEEEEEEET !


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, nice GP

What did you use for the A posts on the broken GP?

I used acetone for thinning the nail polish. Is that enamel reducer better?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man. Got some more stuff goin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with this...


nice!


----------



## dig_derange

Lovin that Grap Prix dude! true extreme makeover there


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks guys. I used '70 Impala pillars to repair the Grand Prix. I like the enamel reducer because it allows the polish to dry with a bit more gloss than regular lacquer thinner. I'll have to try the acetone to see how I like it.*


----------



## rollindeep408

Grand prix is bad ass ...........all the builds in here are dope looking good to Toni starting to get the itch


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man :thumbsup:.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That paint on the grand Prix looks killer!


----------



## Tonioseven

I appreciate it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. I've been workin' on a few things here and there. Not really caring if I finish anything right now but at least it's progress.










This one ain't mine; just did the paintjob for it.










This one I actually DO want to finish pretty soon...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

loveing the rides tonio, especialy the chevelle love it~:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks bro! I have the interior done on the Chevelle and I need to work on the engine some more as well. I haven't done a detailed build in a long time so I figure I need to shake the rust off. I got some more to add to the paintjob but hopefully I can make progress soon. Thanks again bro!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Hey. I've been workin' on a few things here and there. Not really caring if I finish anything right now but at least it's progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one ain't mine; just did the paintjob for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I actually DO want to finish pretty soon...


you throw down some bad ass paint jobs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

You have some beautiful paint kolors on those rides homie !


----------



## dig_derange

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You have some beautiful paint kolors on those rides homie !


my sentiments exactly.. Chevelle is gonna be dope man


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I appreciate the words!


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> Hey. *I've been workin' on a few things here and there. Not really caring if I finish anything right now but at least it's progress.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one ain't mine; just did the paintjob for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I actually DO want to finish pretty soon...


X2....Nice Projects :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! I appreciate it!!


----------



## bigdogg323

love the coloR on this one tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


CAN I HAVE IT PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Lol, that '66 belongs to somebody else; I traded a paintjob for some parts I needed to finish another kit. I kind of want to keep it and build it. The color is Lamborghini Grigio Iris Metallic
























*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Hey. I've been workin' on a few things here and there. Not really caring if I finish anything right now but at least it's progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one ain't mine; just did the paintjob for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I actually DO want to finish pretty soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> gettin down


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Thanks bro!!  I figure I would dig into this one. I gotta build 'em all somehow.










































 *_


----------



## Lownslow302

thats bad ass, wheel choice is bad ass too


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks man, I just need to find a color combination for it. I want to keep it kind of period-correct.*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

tonio i like your style homie, just build and keep building my friend! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I'ma build as long as I can!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

May I suggest losing the window scoops. They do nothing positive for the otherwise powerful lines of the car. Maybe blank them out, but lose the scoops.

For additional references, search DeKon Monza

http://www.scharch.org/Cars/My_Monza/Racing_Monzas/Monza-DeKon_Chassis.htm


----------



## Tonioseven

I might lose them. I have that site bookmarked since I got the kit a few months ago. Thanks though!


----------



## Lowridingmike

bigdogg323 said:


> love the coloR on this one tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


What this guy said! Great job!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Always some nice builds T.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks sir! I need to get focused and FINISH something! Lol!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks like this old Camaro will be my next completion; as a curbside.


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice work tonio and that color lives proper on that 66


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That 66 looks firme homie all ur projects lookin tight


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks bro!!  I figure I would dig into this one. I gotta build 'em all somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


monza? looks pretty cool, im diggin the camaro too!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Hock!


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


Those right there go way back and that 57 ? Yeah I know how it is the monza spider :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


 I like those galaxies:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice. You can send me that Skyline in the backround too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet ...... keep us posted homie !


----------



## Lownslow302

:thumbsup:


Tonioseven said:


> Looks like this old Camaro will be my next completion; as a curbside.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


cant wait to see how this turn out


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice projects tonio keep pics coming bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


>


im a like this :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Nice!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


nice!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fella; I'm just kind of jumpin' from project to project depending on how I feel at that moment. Just havin' fun. :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks for the comps fella; I'm just kind of jumpin' from project to project depending on how I feel at that moment. Just havin' fun. :yes:


The Man:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, that 61 is going to be a great build. Glad AMT didn't send the 61 ford as scrap tools to Japan to make Toyotas.


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> Tonio, that 61 is going to be a great build. Glad AMT didn't send the 61 ford as scrap tools to Japan to make Toyotas.


*Thanks bro. I need to get back to building for fun. I get all caught up in what I CAN'T do with plastic and forget about what I CAN do with it. That's where the builders' block comes from I think. Just go with the flow.* :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks bro. I need to get back to building for fun. I get all caught up in what I CAN'T do with plastic and forget about what I CAN do with it. That's where the builders' block comes from I think. Just go with the flow.* :thumbsup:



GO FOR IT BRO. I BEEN THERE JUST DO A QUICK BUILD TO GET IN THE GROOVE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Builders'block is gone for now. Let's see how long I can hold it at bay.

































Thanks for lookin'. :thumbsup:

*


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:h5: that's some nice work !!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

dang puttin in work wey?awready


----------



## Tonioseven

Tryin' to. Instead of being online waitin' to see what other folks are buildin', I might as well build MY shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammmmm Tonio! me likes you know i a soft heart for the rides sweet homie keep pics coming ill be watching.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> *Builders'block is gone for now. Let's see how long I can hold it at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'. :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 As always your " KILLIN IT " Tonio :h5: ... I'm really dig'n the Camero ........


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Thanks fellas, I really appreciate it.*_


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. I finally got a few pictures uploaded from my camera...












































































































































Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice stuff in here.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:

always nice stuff in here...I hear ya on the building instead of lookin at everyone elses stuff, seems thats where all my times been going lately:biggrin:as well as avoiding plastic:biggrin:....i need to get back on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful work homie , real clean !*


Tonioseven said:


> Hey. I finally got a few pictures uploaded from my camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas. Somewhere along the line I got caught up and lost focus so I need to regroup and get back to buildin' like I used to. I can't worry about what other folks are doin' with their builds, just focus on mine and what I can do to make them better. Last year I completed 7 models whereas this year the number has fallen to three. Quality over quantity but I like to at least partially live up to the goals I set. Thanks again for lookin' in. *


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good man.


----------



## Dre1only

I see you Tonio chevelle looks nice homie !!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha! I just need to get the chassis and engine together in this one soon. The body and interior are complete. I gotta get a Deuce finished before I do anything else though. I'll have it done the way I want it by New Year's day. No pictures until then though


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MayhemKustomz said:


> :fool2:


X 2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Very nice but damn what a mess to work on. Clean shop much. Lol


----------



## Tonioseven

I can't work on a clean desk; call it organized confusion if you will.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks brotha! I just need to get the chassis and engine together in this one soon. The body and interior are complete. I gotta get a Deuce finished before I do anything else though. I'll have it done the way I want it by New Year's day. No pictures until then though


 MMMMMHHH !!!



Tonioseven said:


>


 LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU GOT THAT DOUBLE GO'N DOWNNNNN :h5: ...


----------



## Tonioseven

Man, it's a struggle right now; personal shit is puttin' a hurtin' on my concentration. Ain't shit I can do but roll with the punches.:dunno::yessad:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Man, it's a struggle right now; personal shit is puttin' a hurtin' on my concentration. Ain't shit I can do but roll with the punches.:dunno::yessad:


 DON'T KNOW WHATS GO'N ON WITH YOU BRAH,BRAH STAY STRONG HOMIE PRAY'N FOR YOU & YOURS :angel: ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


bad ass rides!!!:machinegun::guns::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice T!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Man, it's a struggle right now; personal shit is puttin' a hurtin' on my concentration. Ain't shit I can do but roll with the punches.:dunno::yessad:


You know we're here for you bro. I dont have personal shit gettin in the way, but I havent hit the bench anywhere NEAR what I used to. I just wish I could get that small burst of work bench time in and get some projects kickin off. Just cant because of work, and home life takin priority. :yessad: If you need to bullshit though bro, you know I got a phone to listen to ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*MosDefinitely. All the shit I'm goin' through is mostly my own fault so I need to man up and handle it. The responsibility is on my shoulders.*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


ahh shit!!! thats gonna be a bad ass lowlow right there!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I need to track down a booty kit for it and then I'll be set. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro! I need to track down a booty kit for it and then I'll be set. :thumbsup:


I found that kit at a local hobby shop if you want it let me know


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


I know that 55 is gonna be Hot as a _itch homie you allways got something nice go'n let me know when you finish so I can send you my address uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that 55 is going to be sick yo.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

Dude it's all hot.. Let's see that malibu and the nova in the completion winners circle! then you can go back to the low low's and euro's ! just saying..lol


----------



## Tonioseven

*Man, I got what, two builds done this year?! *:yessad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Brilliant work in here all the time.


----------



## Lowmodelr

I wana see sum work on tht 55... great projkts homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> clean wey,,,,how you livin big homie,,,anymore chickens lately on sundays in the A.M??????????


----------



## Tonioseven

Hangin' in there.


----------



## sneekyg909

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Box me is you got a mold or any extra 67 grills with the hideaways....


----------



## Tonioseven

I sent my original to KB to cast. He's got two masters. Mine and Jeral's. he has a couple ready for sale I believe.


----------



## Tonioseven

*It ain't perfect but I dig it.  Thanks for lookin', I appreciate the kindness. *


----------



## sinicle

that's cool!!! looks flawless as always!
personally I'd have trouble not doing a Joe Dirt rep if I had that kit!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Lookin good


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks Doug and Brandon! I've always wanted to see one of these in "plum crazy" so I had to go for it. Lol.*


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> *It ain't perfect but I dig it.  Thanks for lookin', I appreciate the kindness. *


damn tony this looks sweet bro :thumbsup::thumbsup: 


CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :naughty: LOL.......


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonio, you're just one spot on top notch motherchicken who can do it ALL! Wanna come to my house and build all my kits for me? Shit, I aint building them, so you mine as well get them done for me. :roflmao: Topic is always chocked FULL of good pics!


----------



## Tonioseven

I can get them started for you; that's about all I seem to be capable of these days.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I do the same it's so hard with so many kool projects


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> I can get them started for you; that's about all I seem to be capable of these days.


No no no. They will be completed projects sir! I dont accept half ass LOL!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Always clean work homie ........... that Mustang is gonna be wild !


----------



## rollindeep408

Always bad ass work in here bro ......... But nothing finished like me . Sooooo since there is all kinds of shit talking going on in here I challenge you to a lets finish a fuckin old build build off lol I got this rag house what it do


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> I sent my original to KB to cast. He's got two masters. Mine and Jeral's. he has a couple ready for sale I believe.


Thanks for the info! I know where to look now!



Tonioseven said:


> *It ain't perfect but I dig it.  Thanks for lookin', I appreciate the kindness. *


I hat emopar, but this ones got me.. I love the color and rear decal!


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Always bad ass work in here bro ......... But nothing finished like me . Sooooo since there is all kinds of shit talking going on in here I challenge you to a lets finish a fuckin old build build off lol I got this rag house what it do


I accept your challenge sir!! I will complete a Glasshouse! 



































When do we get started?! :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

Oh damn .......... Lets do this starts tommorow and finish dec 15 th both glass house and rag house


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:Works for me!!


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## sneekyg909

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## Tonioseven

One day.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:Works for me!!


Ill make a topic and post pics tommorow


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Haha been to lazy to get pics up but I have been making progress my chassis is done just need to finish paint work


----------



## Tonioseven

Same here; I just need to add some foil ( I HATE foil!) and tighten the chassis up and I think I'll make the deadline. :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Same here; I just need to add some foil ( I HATE foil!) and tighten the chassis up and I think I'll make the deadline. :x:



I hate foil to until I'm working on it then I don't mind it must be the anticipation of doing it lol man I got a lot left gonna try to get some striping on mine done still need full trunk set up don't know if I'm gonna make deadline but I'm gonna try .... I also been working on an east bay muscle build with Pancho so I got side tracked hahaha


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Works lookin good Tonio.I hear ya on foil,I get lazy to do it,but I cant stand the way a car looks without it


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, it's a must. Lol.


----------



## 97xenissan

Tonioseven said:


> One day.


Already! Another clean build in tha works tonioseven


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man; I'm gonna try some stuff I see the big shots do on their builds. :x:


----------



## Hydrohype

rollindeep408 said:


> I hate foil to until I'm working on it then I don't mind it must be the anticipation of doing it lol man I got a lot left gonna try to get some striping on mine done still need full trunk set up don't know if I'm gonna make deadline but I'm gonna try .... I also been working on an east bay muscle build with Pancho so I got side tracked hahaha



wah wah wah wah,,foil this, foil that,, I hate this I hate that..bla bla bla bla,, WHAT A BUNCH OF GIRLS!.. quit your belly aching and get some work done... I MADE FOIL CALL ME DADDY long time ago! fuck that Reynolds Wrap Hoe! lol 






Good work as always Tonio,,, handle that shit bro..


----------



## Tonioseven

Gonna debut in Texas this coming February; don't say I ain't warn you.


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna debut in Texas this coming February; don't say I ain't warn you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna debut in Texas this coming February; don't say I ain't warn you.


It's nice but should have figured way to run the skirts cause you can see the mounts sticking out on those cadds


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna debut in Texas this coming February; don't say I ain't warn you.


hell yeah, can't wait to see that!


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> It's nice but should have figured way to run the skirts cause you can see the mounts sticking out on those cadds


 The kit has the skirts molded in. :yes: I'll get a good picture up of the kit.


----------



## Tonioseven

Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


clean ass hot wheels Tonio :thumbsup::thumbsup:























just j/k


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl: 'Preciate it bro!!


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl: 'Preciate it bro!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


> Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


CAN I HAVE IT????


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## dig_derange

sick work man.. can't wait to see what you do w/ a Caddy


----------



## Tonioseven

Old shit...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Page 94 looks good yo!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


damn!!!:wow: alot of clean work in here!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


Nice


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean shit up in here tonio much props homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!! I did the paint on this '68 for Markie De


----------



## Tonioseven

Lay it LOW...


----------



## Tonioseven

Bigger pictures...


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! Puttin in some werk! Nice!


----------



## Tonioseven

Tryin' to. :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The homie don't quit ! Always solid work !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2:thumbsup: the deuce is lookin great


----------



## dig_derange

wutup homie! everything looks great in here bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks brotha!! I did the paint on this '68 for Markie De





Tonioseven said:


> Lay it LOW...


damn! looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

Clean, As always:thumbsup:.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks brotha!! I did the paint on this '68 for Markie De


nice work Tonio 7



Tonioseven said:


> Bigger pictures...


always clean I wish the old school rides were easy to come by tho like you said cant go wrong with a pontiac especially the 69 grand prix :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.uffin:


----------



## Auto Mob

Great work going on in here!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Auto Mob said:


> Great work going on in here!:thumbsup:


X2 homie much props


----------



## Hydrohype

House call for the man who laid down the clear coat! Hey Tonio the bee tried to pollinate the quarter panel! You got down bro/
thanks again...


----------



## sandcast

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks brotha!! I did the paint on this '68 for Markie De
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Revell frame under that '68


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> Tonioseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brotha!! I did the paint on this '68 for Markie De
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Revell frame under that '68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD EYE! the rest of the parts are in the chrome shop! I got my fingers crossed.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandcast

Markie, that is going to be a beautiful '68


----------



## downlow82

Tonioseven said:


> Sorry for the small pictures; they're from my Instagram account.


lookn good homie nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

U got sum clean ass projects bro diggin them


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! I'm tryin'.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Whats Tonio 7 nice ...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Since you got soooooo many projects can I has the Ferrari ........ Lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Suuuuuuuure!! :thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## machio

Nice work as always Tonio,keep on truckin homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Nice work as always Tonio,keep on buildin homie.


x2 :yes::yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT for greatness! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Suuuuuuuure!! :thumbsup::rofl:


.......... By the laughing I'm guessing the answer is no then .  lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


gonna look clean with those wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> .......... By the laughing I'm guessing the answer is no then .  lol


:buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> :buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :yes::yes::yes::yes:


Gtfo ! Lol let the man answer .......


----------



## josh 78

machio said:


> Nice work as always Tonio,keep on truckin homie.


x-2uffin:


----------



## Doc.

zupp homie..!! (tonio7') i dont wanna but i gotta..ask,,!!!!...i cant find ur page wer u show how to mix nail polishes and shit..!!! could tell me wers dat at....(pg) thanx..>!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin builds as always Tonio.


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up) 
so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.* 
_


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up)
> so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.*
> _



ahhh... that's badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up)
> so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.*
> _


:shocked:damn im liking that!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet work,those carbon fiber decals look really good!


----------



## dfwr83

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up)
> so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.*
> _


what up Tonio...carbon fiber look is off the hook bro', nice work. any plans on adding a spoiler...i'd go carbon fiber on that as well.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; no spoiler on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up)
> so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.*
> _


Sick


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thank you sir!! Got more progress on one I haven't shown before as well...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice good lookin projects


----------



## starquest52

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice good lookin projects


+1


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thank you sir!! Got more progress on one I haven't shown before as well...


Damn Tonio 7 that looks daaaaaaaayum good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> _*Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I got the trunk redone in carbon fiber on this one (I messed it up)
> so it's back on the bench until I get distracted and jump tp the NEXT unfinished project. Paint is Scalefinishes.com Maybach Ireland Green; the top picture represents the actual color. No clear yet. Scalemotorsports carbon fiber decals on the trunk, hood and doors. ModelScientists.com Diamond steelies; purple anodized wheels lugs to be added later. This is about the stance I want it to have. Thanks for lookin'.*
> _


_*NICE !!!*_ :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it!


----------



## Tonioseven

Got it painted. I have no idea what color it is or even what TYPE of paint it is. I just know I apparently mixed it up some time ago and put it in a bottle. Came close enough though. These are the wheels that will be used.


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


> Thank you sir!! Got more progress on one I haven't shown before as well...


Man, that thing is sweet, tuff as too.:ninja:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro! I'll try to get it foiled and cleared over the next two days. I wanna see this one completed so I can sit it next to the XBox when I'm racin' it! Lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Homie you always do some real clean work !!! :thumbsup:

*


Tonioseven said:


> Got it painted. I have no idea what color it is or even what TYPE of paint it is. I just know I apparently mixed it up some time ago and put it in a bottle. Came close enough though. These are the wheels that will be used.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice stuff here tonio!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Thank you sir!! Got more progress on one I haven't shown before as well...


looking real good!!


----------



## chris_thobe

Whats good Tonio? Progress lookin good! Any plan on coming to Ohio soon?


----------



## bigdogg323

Theres always sum good builds in here :thumbsup:


Ok only projects  jk Tony


----------



## Dre1only

that color looks like a good match to me,nice work always Tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Homie you always do some real clean work !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


he damn show do,,,,,,,,,,,,what up Tonio,how you living homie


----------



## Tonioseven

chris_thobe said:


> Whats good Tonio? Progress lookin good! Any plan on coming to Ohio soon?


*We'll be back permanently by the end of September* :thumbsup:



bigdogg323 said:


> Theres always sum good builds in here :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok only projects  jk Tony


*Thanks Frank! 

*


Dre1only said:


> that color looks like a good match to me,nice work always Tonio :thumbsup:


*Thanks Dre! I'm not sure what color it is, what type of paint it is or anything. I just found it on my bench and figured "why the hell not?!" :rofl:*



TINGOS said:


> he damn show do,,,,,,,,,,,,what up Tonio,how you living homie


*Trying to keep it on the straight and narrow! :x: Temptation is MUUUUG though! :facepalm:

*


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking real good!!


*Thanks Big Dawg, I appreciate it!!! :thumbsup:

*


Lowridingmike said:


> Nice stuff here tonio!


*Thanks Mike!!* *Just trying to enjoy the hobby! :wave:

*


Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Homie you always do some real clean work !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


:worship:
*Man, That's one of the best compliments I could ever receive!! I appreciate the kindness!! 



Finally found the wheels I want to put on this Monte...










Also got this painted and wheels figured out; for now anyway...


















*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## wisdonm

Is that you with the 'Bird Tony?

Unusual colors on that Porsche, but the factory always had some weird ones.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good bro


----------



## CHEVYXXX

you stay busy ! all your projects are on point as usual.


----------



## Tonioseven

wisdonm said:


> Is that you with the 'Bird Tony?
> 
> Unusual colors on that Porsche, but the factory always had some weird ones.


*Yeah, that's me. I mixed that color from three different nail polishes; not quite the color I was after but it'll get the job done. This is gonna be a project done in the vein of one of Magnus Walker's Porsches.* 

http://www.google.com/search?q=urba...fsSpbPIAcSZgbAP&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=869



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good bro


*Thanks man; did the wheels get there yet?* 



CHEVYXXX said:


> you stay busy ! all your projects are on point as usual.


*I appreciate it!!!* :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe

What part of Ohio u movin too?? Cincy area?? That brings me to my next question....what the hell u wanna come back to this shit hole for?


----------



## Tonioseven

chris_thobe said:


> What part of Ohio u movin too?? Cincy area?? That brings me to my next question....what the hell u wanna come back to this shit hole for?


Born in Dayton, spent my "responsible" adult life in Cincinnati. Wife is homesick and I am as well these days.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Looks bitching tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

uh oh! you'll be close enough to run into then! Glad your moving back to the midwest!


----------



## Christopher J

Lovin' that blue!! Looking nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


hella clean paint!


----------



## chris_thobe

Tonioseven said:


> Born in Dayton, spent my "responsible" adult life in Cincinnati. Wife is homesick and I am as well these days.


Cool, we will have to meet up when u get settled in!


----------



## Tonioseven

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks bitching tony :thumbsup:


Thanks Frank! 



Lowridingmike said:


> uh oh! you'll be close enough to run into then! Glad your moving back to the midwest!


Definitely and me too!! :yes:



Christopher J said:


> Lovin' that blue!! Looking nice.


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hella clean paint!


Thanks man!! :thumbsup:



chris_thobe said:


> Cool, we will have to meet up when u get settled in!


MosDefinitely!! My mother still lives in Dayton! 

Got this one closer to completion...


----------



## Dre1only

TTT QUALITY WORK ALWAYS, LOOK'N GOOD TONIO 7 :worship:


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice!!


----------



## Compton1964

Clean work rite there homie...


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Took a few pictures of this one that I got done recently.


----------



## Dre1only

:guns:KILL'N IT HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin real good up in here homie much props!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I appreciate it, it means a lot!! :h5:


----------



## b_moneystyles

yeah man! that lexus is wicked, loving that rear camber :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Took a few pictures of this one that I got done recently.


Fuckin sick !
My lady wants an is this body style too goons have to sell her 2000 civic si I told her she got mad hahaha


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Mr. Malone!! 

I finally got this painted; I haven't built an Integra since they first came out.


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick work like always tonio!


----------



## OFDatTX

rollindeep408 said:


> Fuckin sick !
> My lady wants an is this body style too GOONS have to sell her 2000 civic si I told her she got mad hahaha


That's to funny..


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; got this started yesterday and foiled today...


















Still needs clear and a plan for the interior but at least I got THIS far.


----------



## Tonioseven

Got this painted today. The color will really pop once I get it cleared.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Took a few pictures of this one that I got done recently.


:wow:wow im liking this one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas!!


:shocked:cant wait to see some color on the impala!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks fellas! I figure I could at LEAST get some of these projects started even if I don't finish them right away!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

theres always sumthing good in here keep up the great work tony :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Lookin good tonio!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; I'm not sure when I'll get time to work on them much anymore for a while. I'll steal time here and there I'm sure.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Builds are lookin good bro. Ohio in the house!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Super work Tonio !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2....great start:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I appreciate it!! I want to prime the '55 but the weather ain't cooperatin' with me right now. I'm gonna try to get it primed this weekend hopefully.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice bro !


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks James!


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks James!


always cool stuff in your room tonio!! i thought i had asked before...but i guess not? where did you get the sticker bombs?! i got some from dig awile back....ESO had some but was out or didnt have the time to make em when i hit him up.......been a bit since i did an import......seeing your sticker bombed civic gave me a lil itch......wanna school me in a sticker bombed import build off if i get ahold of some more? not sure how much was left on my sheet after the ENZO build?!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, I got them from Dig. Not sure when I'll be able to complete anything for a buildoff but I can sure try.


----------



## hocknberry

cool, so we got the same sheet then? im gonna do some work for ofdat thats gonna take some time....but if you are cool with a sticker bomb import build....ill put on some gloves to go at it with yah...its outside my realm so it'll spark a lil more interest! the green enzo i did had some full attention cuz i wanted to finish something "wierd" to me i dont usually do! you on FB right now?


----------



## Tonioseven

Not on FB right now, still at work.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Need some of those wheels like on DAT Audi ,90.. Dame bro u due it BIG IN HERE


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, glad to see another euro, hock, good luck cause Tonio kills on imports and euros!


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, glad to see another euro, hock, good luck cause Tonio kills on imports and euros!


LOL...i know that! thats why i said "school me"!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it. Imports are my first "love". Lowriders followed naturally after being in a club with a bunch of hot rodders that would build the same thing over and over again. :thumbsup: I saw a Lowrider Bicycle magazine years ago on a news stand one day and it was all over from there. Lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

:yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> :yes:


thats gonna be bad ass!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sneekyg909

Nice Top Tonio...

That LS gonna look clean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro, the top is from this kit...


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro, the top is from this kit...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

thats sweet Tonio 7 lovin that color :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>





Tonioseven said:


> Thanks bro, the top is from this kit...


mmmmmmmmmhhh thanks for opening up my eyes :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

*No problem.:thumbsup:


















*


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> *No problem.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



View attachment 622481
and mail it to me :thumbsup: I knew that one was gonna be bad as a bitch :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Real nice projects homie u b gettin down keep doin ur thang bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Pina! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


> *No problem.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That thing is SEXXY!! Gonna look sweet when the chrome work is on man, colour really pops!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Pina! :thumbsup:


GI.JOE :dunno: WERE IS THE AMERICAN HERO ?
WERE IS THE CAR ?


----------



## Guest

Tonioseven said:


>


Im loving this build! I have this kit and will have to open the trunk for sure now.............. I really enjoy seeing all the eye candy in your thread and your work!


----------



## blackbeard1

Tonioseven said:


>



Nice!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

Tonioseven said:


> *No problem.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad as work tonio.


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks Pina! :thumbsup:



ahhh man!! gonna be dope! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. I really appreciate the kind words!! I'm just tryin' to get these ideas up out my head! If anybody has a set of these Corvette wheels I'd be interested in buying them...










or...










or...


----------



## Tonioseven

Stuff that goes through my mind on a regular.


----------



## rollindeep408

Orange si is bangin


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


>


dats gonna look dope can I give u my opinion bro iv been checkin it out cuz I got a ls monte project my self dat I havent started im diggin dat look but I notice its a lil short by not much prob a half a inch looks good tho if it was me id extend it a lil wit sum styreen an putty so it fit perfect on there but looks good bro gonna b tight


----------



## Tonioseven

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats gonna look dope can I give u my opinion bro iv been checkin it out cuz I got a ls monte project my self dat I havent started im diggin dat look but I notice its a lil short by not much prob a half a inch looks good tho if it was me id extend it a lil wit sum styreen an putty so it fit perfect on there but looks good bro gonna b tight


*You are correct. I'm gonna have to spend a li'l time on that top to get it right. You saw the same thing I did. I was just foolin' around until I actually looked at it and realized I could make it work. Lol. Thanks for the input bro! It's sometimes good to see stuff from another point of view. :thumbsup:*


----------



## a408nutforu

Tonioseven said:


> *No problem.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

Finally got my grille back...


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas. I really appreciate the kind words!! I'm just tryin' to get these ideas up out my head! If anybody has a set of these Corvette wheels I'd be interested in buying them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or...


i will in a week lol. i got some left over resin ones pm me your addy on FB ill send some out this week.


----------



## TINGOS

*hell yeah*



Tonioseven said:


> Finally got my grille back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> hell yeah,,,,,,you gonna cut it all open


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro. Nah, I might add patterns to it but that's about it.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Finally got my grille back...


68 RIGHT I NEED THAT !


----------



## Tonioseven

It's a '67 but I wanted that hideaway look for it. I'm gonna make another one for somebody to cast so everyone that wants one can get one. I just gotta find a caster that will take the job on and give good results in a timely manner. Maybe I need to get off my ass and do it myself? :dunno::werd:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks to David Champion, I got this one back out. I'm gnonna finish this one before I work on anything else. Here's what I started with...



















Here's what it looks like on my bench right now...


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks to David Champion, I got this one back out. I'm gnonna finish this one before I work on anything else. Here's what I started with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like on my bench right now...


I remember back in the day when just bout every body was driving one of those,then they came with the superfly gp model


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks to David Champion, I got this one back out. I'm gnonna finish this one before I work on anything else. Here's what I started with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like on my bench right now...


COLORS POP. GOOD JOB.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! Sorry for the crappy phone picture. My camera cable is messed up so I gotta use what I have. :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Finally got my grille back...


tight!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: supp tony :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Can i have these  :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## blackbeard1

Love that color.


----------



## brantstevens

looking good tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LIKE DAT BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


Wu tang build ain't nothing to fuck with


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAME TONIO LIKE DAT ON THEM BOYZ:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Wu tang build ain't nothing to fuck with


:thumbsup:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAME TONIO LIKE DAT ON THEM BOYZ:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


:h5:


I just wish I had the time to get all these ideas outta my head!!


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


> Hey Frank! :thumbsup:


That green is just beautiful, want to see that one done Tonio.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>





Tonioseven said:


>


You got it go'n on up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean ass projects homie


----------



## customcoupe68

nice work in here


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> I just wish I had the time to get all these ideas outta my head!!


If I tryed to start all my ideas in my head I'd start all the kits in my stash and need to get more lol smh sometimes I have to ignore and wait for good ideas to go away hahaha


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I appreciate the kindness!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas! I appreciate the kindness!!


really dig'n this one Mr.7 but I gotta ask what car is this one :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl: Thanks man, it's a Johan '70 Toronado


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl: Thanks man, it's a Johan '70 Toronado


Do a Jay Leno on this one, he did his with a Twin turbo 502, rear wheel drive, but still looked stock, i love that car.!!


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl: Thanks man, it's a Johan '70 Toronado


WAS KINDA OF THINK'N THAT BUT WASN'T SURE THE FAKE EL'DOG :facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange

always a fan bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

ALWAYS SUM GOOD BUILDS IN HERE :thumbsup: LOTS MOTIVATION KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK TONY :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


you know that lil honda is different one I never seen before yet I like it,now the chevy thats me all day :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey tonio, what color is that on the ltd? im guessing its nail polish, right? how did i know, lol - maybe bcus of all them bottles in the back, lol.


Tonioseven;16700234
said:


> this ones nice by the way. what tape are you using to mask off? line looks real clean and smooth.


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


dIg'n it homie
Yeah Mr.Seven I'm gonna have to holla at you to is Kill'n it the paint jobs are wetter than a bitch 


Tonioseven said:


>


uu


----------



## Tonioseven

jojo in VV said:


> hey tonio, what color is that on the ltd? im guessing its nail polish, right? how did i know, lol - maybe bcus of all them bottles in the back, lol.


Yes, nail polish. Lol. I forget the name of the color. My wife took the rest of it after seeing this car :facepalm:. I used Tamiya tape for the two-tone on the Firebird. 



Dre1only said:


> dIg'n it homie
> Yeah Mr.Seven I'm gonna have to holla at you to is Kill'n it the paint jobs are wetter than a bitch
> uu


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Yes, nail polish. Lol. I forget the name of the color. My wife took the rest of it after seeing this car :facepalm:. I used Tamiya tape for the two-tone on the Firebird.


thats you always buy 2 or 3 bottles in case of an emergency like that happens, lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

jojo in VV said:


> thats you always buy 2 or 3 bottles in case of an emergency like that happens, lol.



Normally I can get enough out of one bottle do two cars but I got caught slippin'. I'll grab another bottle for a Civic project I have in mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Normally I can get enough out of one bottle do two cars but I got caught slippin'. I'll grab another bottle for a Civic project I have in mind. :thumbsup:


my wife always tries to be sneaky, jacking my shit! so thats why i get the extra bottles, lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

Man homie your on fire right now keep it up


----------



## Tonioseven

I like this car; a LOT...


----------



## Tonioseven

This also...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> This also...


do you know where i can hubcaps like those?


----------



## Tonioseven

Revell '49 Mercury.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Revell '49 Mercury.


thx toni


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


>


VERY nice pair Tonioseven!!:boink:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thank you sir!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonio Seven got that Drop :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here bro


----------



## Auto Mob

X2!


----------



## Tonioseven

_* Much-appreciated fellas!!*  *I got this painted today after I got home from my first job and before I came here to my second job. I took two different polishes and mixed them to see what I would come up with. Not too bad of a color. 


































*
_


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

my opinion - itll look better with a flat clear instead of gloss. :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

jojo in VV said:


> my opinion - itll look better with a flat clear instead of gloss. :dunno:


I had the same thought...










This stuff is awesome; dries to the touch in 10 minutes; can be handled regularly in three hours!! I'll let the "paint" gas out until tomorrow then I'll decal it and go over it with this. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nice. are you gonna finish that r32? or just paint the body?


----------



## Tonioseven

I'll actually finish it. I have a spare R-32 body that I might paint just for practice. I need a hood for it but I can come up on one of those I think.


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's the stance I want it to have...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

that shits nice! i got a toyota majesta im gonna start working on soon, doing the VIP stance.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell yeah!!! This is gonna have aggressive fitment when I feel like messin' with the suspension...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

thats nice, did that body come wide or did you custom fab it on?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work like always bro!


----------



## josh 78

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass work like always bro!


Right :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!! Got this on the way eventually...










That mural is from OFDatTX I believe.


----------



## Tonioseven

Also got a few decals on this Skyline...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

looking nice so far :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

Tonioseven said:


> Hell yeah!!! This is gonna have aggressive fitment when I feel like messin' with the suspension...


krylon gave you that blue color?????


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas!! Got this on the way eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That mural is from OFDatTX I believe.


still lookin for them official skirts but then this might work ? 48 Lincoln


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey toni, hows that cobra clear? do you have to thin and/or mix it or is it ready to shoot out the bottle?


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey bro, I admire ur work, all the cars got that realistic look....thats what im talking about........nice work man


----------



## COAST2COAST

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey bro, I admire ur work, all the cars got that realistic look....thats what im talking about........nice work man


X2... B puttin it down with the tuners and the lolos:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

OldSchoolVato said:


> krylon gave you that blue color?????


Flip-flop fingernail polish over a black primer base covered in Spraymax 2K urethane :thumbsup:



Dre1only said:


> still lookin for them official skirts but then this might work ? 48 Lincoln
> View attachment 656947


I'ma see if I can get a set made for that '62 for you. :thumbsup:



jojo in VV said:


> hey toni, hows that cobra clear? do you have to thin and/or mix it or is it ready to shoot out the bottle?


Ready to go as-is!! I just don't wanna use it because it's harder to find than hen's teeth!!  



noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey bro, I admire ur work, all the cars got that realistic look....thats what im talking about........nice work man


Thank you sir!! I appreciate the kind words! It means a lot!! :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> X2... B puttin it down with the tuners and the lolos:thumbsup:



I do what I can homie!! I just try to relax and enjoy the ride!!:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

Finally got around to repainting this...



























*It had a few issues I didn't care for so I stripped it and repainted it...

*


































































































And here's the picture that inspired the build...


----------



## Dre1only

most appreciated Tonio 7, but that 48 gonna do some thing :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Evan!! Figured out some new wheels for this Cougar also...


----------



## bigdogg323

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## trap32

Where u find those wheels?


----------



## Tonioseven

www.hlj.com


----------



## Tonioseven

Gotta love some fresh feet!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Gotta love some fresh feet!!!


nice! where did you get them at and how much?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


this looks sweet toni  you should keep those wheels with the bug


----------



## Tonioseven

jojo in VV said:


> nice! where did you get them at and how much?


A good friend looked out for me on these :thumbsup:



jojo in VV said:


> this looks sweet toni  you should keep those wheels with the bug


Yessir! Those are gonna stay on the bug!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV




----------



## OFDatTX

Good work bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks man ; I made a few custom plates recently... 

*


----------



## 13dayton

Tonioseven said:


> Finally got around to repainting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It had a few issues I didn't care for so I stripped it and repainted it...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the picture that inspired the build...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The God of Nail polish,lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Lorenzo!! Watch your mailbox over the next week or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

This is a long-term project still swirling around in my head right now...










Thanks for checkin' me out; go build something!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

Always sum good stuff in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks Frank!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Just got a few ideas goin' through my mind.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

thought these might be of some inspiration


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell yeah!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's the inspiration for the Porsche...





















Not exact, but then again I'm not a replica builder.


----------



## bugs-one

That's a sick Porsche, Tonio.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

lookin good up in here!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> *Thanks man ; I made a few custom plates recently...
> 
> *


wow! staying busy huh? :wow:lol


----------



## brantstevens

always lovin your builds tonio, such an inspiration to me bro! I got a question tho, what clear do you use over your nail polish? would plastikote clear work well or would it have a reaction?


----------



## Tonioseven

brantstevens said:


> always lovin your builds tonio, such an inspiration to me bro! I got a question tho, what clear do you use over your nail polish? would plastikote clear work well or would it have a reaction?


Why thank you sir!! :wave: You can pretty much use any clear over nail polish. I've used everything from Testors enamel clear all the way up to urethane.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

IT'S LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens

Tonioseven said:


> Why thank you sir!! :wave: You can pretty much use any clear over nail polish. I've used everything from Testors enamel clear all the way up to urethane.



Thanks bro appreciate the help


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem; glad to be of help!! Thanks for the kind words guys!! It means something to me to have folks take the time to drop a few nice words


----------



## Tonioseven

Some old sh!t...


----------



## Dre1only

I see you Big Tonio 7 always top quality work in here TTT


----------



## brantstevens

Love your work bro! Always good shit up in here


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Like I need to start ANOTHER project...:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven

Gotta keep my mind active...


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Gotta keep my mind active...



Can i have this  :cheesy: lol....


----------



## Tonioseven

Suuuuuuuuuuuuure!! :no:


----------



## Tonioseven

Easy as 1...










two...










three...










Now YOU try it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Alweady did my friend


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Like I need to start ANOTHER project...:facepalm:


Way ahead of you on this one lol.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That looks good homie wat is it dat ur tryn to do billet grill look? Just my two cents carnal have u ever tride a scratch build bilet grill would deff look killer but u did a nice job looks clean


----------



## npazzin

68 hideaways is what it looks like to me


----------



## Tonioseven

npazzin said:


> 68 hideaways is what it looks like to me


:thumbsup::h5:

Similar to Mike Lopez' "Devil's Chariot"











Versus billet...












Pina, thanks for checkin' me out though :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

npazzin said:


> 68 hideaways is what it looks like to me


:uh: do u know the difference bruh :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I see homie looks clean


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man!!  I will strip it, sand it smooth then either replate it or Alclad it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Seems to be a popular scheme 

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/67-chevy-chevelle-ss/


----------



## sandcast

Tonio, going to make a '66 or '67 Lincoln vert?


----------



## bugs-one

Nice paint, homie. Bad ass projects as always.


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> Tonio, going to make a '66 or '67 Lincoln vert?


'67 :x:hopefully!!! I still need to find a '67 front seat because the design on them is sweet as hell. 



bugs-one said:


> Nice paint, homie. Bad ass projects as always.


Thank you sir!! :h5:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Tonioseven

Instagram picture...


----------



## wisdonm

Hey, I just built that car.


----------



## Dre1only

wisdonm said:


> Hey, I just built that car.
> 
> View attachment 666352


 Nice job Fam !!!


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Wow jus been looking thro some of your builds, u do some clean work man ! Not quite seen all 109 pages yet but im getting there, let u no when i read it all ok..... Lowlife ! !


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Instagram picture...


Quit play'n homie I seen this in Jaun C. thread first, I thought I was gonna have to transport it back home,when I was coming up I feel in love with low riders a few homies had sports cars that I liked but never wanted to own back then it played a big role in a persons life style in 89 things changed from being in the game I bought my first mini hot rod for a hundred dollars don't know if you remember the mercury capri's that looked like the mustangs some what but it was basically a 2 seater even tho it was made for 4 anyway,enough of memorie lane nice builds Tonio 7 :worship: ( by the way it was already built for speed with a graphic paint rims and interior )


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Instagram picture...


the Ip Man :shocked:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks for the comps fellas.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

GRATE JOB BRO ON THE MAG MUCH LOVE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP BRO


----------



## Tonioseven

'Preciate it brotha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dope ass work bro.........love it


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

I need some rims like these lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Soo sick in here as always love em all bruh


----------



## Tonioseven

Gotta build to keep my mind right. Check your texts


----------



## Christopher J

The sticker bomb decal is sick, and just the right touch. Looking forward to seein' how that build turns out.


----------



## bugs-one

That's some cool Hondas, homie. I want one of those '90s hatchback.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thankd bro!! Here's what I'm doing at work right now...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Thankd bro!! Here's what I'm doing at work right now...


cant wait to see that done


----------



## Tonioseven

*The wheels were holdin' me back. *:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> *The wheels were holdin' me back. *:thumbsup:


how much you get them for?


----------



## Tonioseven

Got 'em from a fellow club member but they run $20 shipped on ebay


----------



## Tonioseven

*Got the whole set assembled in about half an hour. After the first one, the rest are cake. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Dre1only

:wow::shocked::wow: well dayummmmm


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Thankd bro!! Here's what I'm doing at work right now...





Tonioseven said:


> *The wheels were holdin' me back. *:thumbsup:


 ok I see you now :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsupERFECT!!


----------



## Christopher J

You got that link on ebay by chance? I gotta get on some of those!!


----------



## Christopher J

Found em, and ordered a set!


----------



## npazzin

pics? anyone make em for 1/4 scale?


Christopher J said:


> Found em, and ordered a set!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Christopher J said:


> Found em, and ordered a set!


hey bro, can you post a link please, thx


----------



## Christopher J

Here you go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wire-Wheel-...030046446?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item257e2382ee

They also have Dayton style wheels too.


----------



## Tonioseven

Stayin' busy...


----------



## Christopher J

"stayin busy??!!" Damnnnnn bro, you post a new whip evey couple days. When do you sleep ..lol..  

Nice work as always man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Great lookin projects homie


----------



## bugs-one

Christopher J said:


> "stayin busy??!!" Damnnnnn bro, you post a new whip evey couple days. When do you sleep ..lol..
> 
> Nice work as always man.


For real. I can't get enough time to finish one project and Tonio like a weekly rotation going on. Like an assembly line at Tonio Motors. Haha.

Much props, homie. Keep motivating the rest of us slower workers.


----------



## Dre1only

yep what they said :thumbsup::thumbsup: its always go'n down at Tonio 7's :yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> *Got the whole set assembled in about half an hour. After the first one, the rest are cake. :thumbsup:*


they came out bad ass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> Stayin' busy...


:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


nice!!! i really like those tires!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

I love the color on that corvette


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> *Got the whole set assembled in about half an hour. After the first one, the rest are cake. :thumbsup:*


Those are nice...:thumbsup:
How much shipped to 91767...


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate the kindness!! I don't really sleep much anymore :nosad: . I work overnight full-time and part time during the day so rest is a rarity for me. These models keep me from going off the deep end. :x::burn:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

somebody sure does get their dose of imports


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> Stayin' busy...



killin it man! always top notch with the color selection & execution. Just picked up one of those vettes myself, thinking of putting some of Z Man's staggered rallyes on it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Gonna do another set...











Special thanks to BigMoneyTexas!! If you cut the wheel just right, you can use the backs as well as the fronts. They'll just need to be cleaned with a round file or a Dremel on a lower setting.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna do another set...


them pegasus rims?


----------



## Christopher J

Thats the set I just picked up. I cut the back of a set DZ's. These make a cool looking spoke. Cant wait to see what you put them on.


----------



## Tonioseven

Yes, you need the Pegasus McLean rims to complete the project.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

yeah Tonio I'm curious to about those rims going on a car but I have a feel'n its gonna be one I seen in some one else's thread :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

Basecoat applied...










Color coats...



















Foiled, decaled, and cleared...










Not an exact match but I can live with it.


----------



## Los84

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna do another set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to BigMoneyTexas!! If you cut the wheel just right, you can use the backs as well as the fronts. They'll just need to be cleaned with a round file or a Dremel on a lower setting.


Lookin good Tonio thats how I do mine too


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Tonio!!!!!!!, bomb ass paint job carnal


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas! I think this Nova will be the next one getting completed


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Basecoat applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color coats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foiled, decaled, and cleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an exact match but I can live with it.


that Nova is hot Tonio :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Thanks bro!! It ain't an EXACT match but it will be pretty damn close!* :x:

Here's one I built YEARS ago...


----------



## Los84

Nice!


----------



## Christopher J

That nice. Love them big ol led sleds.


----------



## Tonioseven

Super-old picture. I built all four of them. God only knows where they are now.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


> Thankd bro!! Here's what I'm doing at work right now...


Finish that ride dog, looks good


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: always somthing to look bro


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> Finish that ride dog, looks good


Hell coming from YOU, I HAVE to NOW!! Thank you sir!! :worship:



josh 78 said:


> :thumbsup: always somthing to look bro


Thanks man!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

R those alclad toni?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yes, they're a bit darker than I wanted them to be but I can live with it


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Yes, they're a bit darker than I wanted them to be but I can live with it


 


Can i have them  lol......


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> Basecoat applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color coats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foiled, decaled, and cleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an exact match but I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> que onda fool,always getting down my niggy


----------



## Tonioseven

TINGOS said:


> que onda fool,always getting down my niggy


:h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

You ain't playin tone


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; gotta stay busy...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas; gotta stay busy...


Toinio, where did those swangers come from?!?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Raise Up

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey tonio, that 55 is gonna b a bad ass ride bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man! It's not a keeper though.


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man! It's not a keeper though.


Can i have that 55 then  lol......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> Can i have that 55 then  lol......


X2!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol! Thanks fellas! You'll see it again pretty soon but I won't have it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


 nice color combo!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas; gotta stay busy...



This is a nice project Tonio...:thumbsup:
What boot are you using for this???


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

the paint on the 55 is the perfect combo!


----------



## Tonioseven

sneekyg909 said:


> This is a nice project Tonio...:thumbsup:
> What boot are you using for this???


Thanks man, some boot I got from Ebay a few years ago. I forgot I had it until I found it in a box of old parts.



kingofthetrailerpark said:


> the paint on the 55 is the perfect combo!


'Preciate it bro!!


----------



## serio909

55 is looking good


----------



## Tonioseven

Color for the '57 rag...


----------



## rollindeep408

Tone you already know g ........


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> Color for the '57 rag...


 :yes: still waiting fam,whats happen'n with you :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

serio909 said:


> 55 is looking good


*Thanks man!!*:thumbsup:



Tonioseven said:


> Color for the '57 rag...





rollindeep408 said:


> Tone you already know g ........


Shit, this color is so nice, I went back and got a bottle to do a project for MYSELF!! 



Dre1only said:


> :yes: still waiting fam,whats happen'n with you :yes:


Just tryin' to maintain my (off) balancing act!! :loco::run: Gotta get a few things painted this weel; had to dip the '57 rag due to improper prep work but it's in primer now. silver basecoat will come tomorrow after I get off from the day job. Hopefully. main color will be either Saturday or Sunday. Tryin' to make sure it's right! Gonna be hard not to keep this one! :roflmao:I already see it built in my head!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Wheels will be painted metallic black.



































































Keep your EYE on the prize!!!


----------



## bugs-one

Cool projects, Tonio. That Vette is looking good.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, I appreciate it  Maybe one'll get done eventually.


----------



## Dre1only

were is the blue ragg 55


Tonioseven said:


>


nice tho !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

the plate on the malibu is that suppose to say officer please lol


----------



## bugs-one

Damn Tonio, that's a bad ass blue on the Bel Air.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Bad ass work in general bro


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work bro!


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

For another day...


----------



## Deecee

Lovin' the T/A man, looks awsome with those wheels and the filled T-Tops. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Deecee said:


> Lovin' the T/A man, looks awsome with those wheels and the filled T-Tops. :thumbsup:


 Thank you sir!!

Came up on this today; I'm gonna redo it in all of its pimptastic glory!!!


----------



## wisdonm

Don"t see them anymore.


----------



## npazzin

that a cloud or a czar?


----------



## lowrod

That '72 grand prix was my very 1st kit from my dad @7 n '76 but sadly ruined it by using 2much glue &playing w/it like a toy but what do we no as kids? Anyhoo I'd luv 2reclaim my childhood w/that kit again whether it's da OG mpc sweathog or amt r/I or even a resin body.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

lowrod said:


> That '72 grand prix was my very 1st kit from my dad @7 n '76 but sadly ruined it by using 2much glue &playing w/it like a toy but what do we no as kids? Anyhoo I'd luv 2reclaim my childhood w/that kit again whether it's da OG mpc sweathog or amt r/I or even a resin body.


I have a regular '72 in primer also a '69. I'm gonna find a '71 eventually. I love my Pontiacs.


----------



## Raise Up

Tonioseven said:


> I have a regular '72 in primer also a '69. I'm gonna find a '71 eventually. I love my Pontiacs.


Where did you find the '72 at?


----------



## Tonioseven

A good friend happened to have one and I gabbed it up. I have the '69, '70, 72, Superfly, now I just need a '71 and maybe the Sweathogs dream machine.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

Tonioseven said:


> For another day...


this is dope, I've got a real trans-am similar to it:


----------



## Tonioseven

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> this is dope, I've got a real trans-am similar to it:


Hell yeah!! This might end up as a slot car body unless I can find the rest of it. No worries.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

if it helps, revell makes a 77 trans-am kit...it's not awesome, but would work well. The real cars are almost identical. It would take a crazy person (like me ) to spot the differences


----------



## blackbeard1

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> if it helps, revell makes a 77 trans-am kit...it's not awesome, but would work well. The real cars are almost identical. It would take a crazy person (like me ) to spot the differences





blackbeard1 said:


> Nice!!!:thumbsup:



*Thanks fellas, I might check out that T/A kit. The Vette WAS gonna be a slot car body until that color grew on me. Lol. I'm gonna paint the wheels metallic black and finish it up right. It's three different colors of nail polish with a healthy dose of pearl powder mixed in. The wheels are from Aoshima. Thanks for lookin'. I appreciate it. *


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...2d1378619592-tonioseven-s-garage-cam00913.jpg


----------



## Dre1only

whats up Tonio I see you still go'n strong keep yo head up fam ...


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


> For another day...


that coupe has bee seriously abused what do you got to bring the chrome back ?


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm gonna send it and a bunch of other items out to Chrome Tech eventually


----------



## Dre1only

Let me drop a bug in your ear :shh:


----------



## ejm2002

blackbeard1 said:


> Nice!!!:thumbsup:


1 Bad ass vette. Whats the interior color gonna be?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thaks man.Probably some really dark grey and black.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey tonio, whichever color u do it, I know it will be looking bad ass bro.......keep up the good ass work bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro, I'm tryin'. I need to get my newhobby area fixed up first then I'll be back in action.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bugs-one

That looks clean. Good color.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks homie!! It's just a simple build to get me back in the mood


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NNNNNICE .......


----------



## SS450

lovin em, especially those japanese ones, gotta get me some more


----------



## Tonioseven

http://images116.fotki.com/v699/photos/8/897838/9428632/photo-vi.jpg








http://images116.fotki.com/v699/photos/8/897838/9428632/photo-vi.jpg








http://images116.fotki.com/v699/photos/8/897838/9428632/photo-vi.jpg








http://images116.fotki.com/v699/photos/8/897838/9428632/photo-vi.jpg








http://images116.fotki.com/v699/photos/8/897838/9428632/photo-vi.jpg


----------



## Tonioseven

Dafuq; I can't post pictures here anymore?!


----------



## bugs-one

The looks real clean, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


>


That is very sweet Tonio!! Stance, colour and wheel combo is just perfect mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man. I can't post pictures here anymore for some reason.


----------



## wisdonm

Maybe something is turned on or off. Please don't stop trying. Your stuff is inspirational and things of beauty.


----------



## Tonioseven

Guess I figured it out. Thanks for all of the kind words guys. I appreciate them. B)


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Rear tires look crazy! ?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Got my regular camera working again. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

AWESOME WORK MAN! I love the ice cube license plate!


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## npazzin

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> AWESOME WORK MAN! I love the ice cube license plate!


lol GEORGE CLINTON FOO!


----------



## 70monte805

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## Deecee

The colour on the GP is pure porn man, and the skyline is pretty cool too, keep building Tonio, your about the only one who actually builds anything on his thread anymore, one of only 2-3 reasons i look in anymore, sad really, that face shit has ruined alot of forums.


----------



## 70monte805

wow your really lost in the fucking head. now this is just sad that all the guys on here been dealing with a nut like your granny ass. your talking about levels are you kidding me ? wait wait i forgot your a old ass lady so your fuckers be forgetting shit. ok let me help you out cuz i do have a heart for you old ppl. you came in here trying to get the eyes on you by posting stupid shit. now i seen you and seen what you were doing but i did not say shit cuz i said hey bum bitches gotta do what ever it takes to get noticed so i let you have the floor. but once you start running your month about someone making a joke about falling in love now that end showing me your just a hating ass old lady that acts like a fucking kid. and im right look at your starting shit and now you wanna say you dont argue shut the fuck up pussy ass bitch. and do what you motha fuckers do best GET THE FUCK OUT MY WAY. fyi you need to go get seen cuz your ass is a lil coocoo


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas; and weirdo. I will build as long as I can. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## 70monte805

hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*



what gives with posting this on everybody's thread? Even people like me who've never interacted with you before?


----------



## 70monte805

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> what gives with posting this on everybody's thread? Even people like me who've never interacted with you before?


 we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....


----------



## Bad mother truckeR

70monte805 said:


> we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....


sounds like the internet is fuckin you up in the head homie need to stay the fuck out and get some help


----------



## Bogyoke

Tonioseven said:


> Dafuq; I can't post pictures here anymore?!


Obviously you figured it out. Good!

You're like a magician, taking that box of plastic and creating master pieces. The skill set seems to span a broad range of subject too.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bugs-one

That's sick, homie.


----------



## lowrod

Tonioseven said:


>


Whether 69 or 70, on gp ur bop gun is S0 on point w/ol' skill flair dude ; SWEEEET!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

Tonioseven said:


>



Those colors look Tough. Interior going to be black?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. The interior will be a Tamiya color called NATO black which is a very dark grey.


----------



## Bogyoke

NATO black, good choice. 



_(the following is sort of OT but: a little explanation for the listening audience):_

It looks dark gray because it's forced scale perspective of what flat black looks like at a distance. Tamiya mixed the formula for us to use straight out of the can or bottle.
The image links are of vehicles painted in the current NATO camouflage scheme. 
http://www.scalemodelguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/M113-hard-edge-camo.jpg

http://data3.primeportal.net/tanks/marc_peters/m1a1/images/m1a1_60_of_71.jpg


The black looks black, but if you hold something you know is black such as the cap of a black Sharpie. Then the NATO black looks gray.

sorry about that, just had my second cup of coffee


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bro. I guess I'll bring this up from the dead. My progress will be very slow but what's the rush, right?


----------



## bugs-one

No rush at all. We need your work in LIL, homie. It's motivating to see your clean builds.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

that's dope!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, I got this on my mind...


----------



## Tonioseven

This is on the way to its new home in the Bay Area. It's off by a couple of years but the dude is cool with it. I had to modify a set of rally wheels to be 17" just like the real one has.


----------



## Raise Up

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man, I got this on my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '67 on Supremes ?


----------



## Tonioseven

'65 Pontiac but close! Lol! I'm trying to figure out how to get all of the colors to work together in a decent design.


----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup: I have a few models I need to get motivated to work on. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tonioseven

Pulled this back out to get foiled.


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, I'm tryin'. Some days I feel like putting all that shit away indefinitely so I try to stick with it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking firme tony tight work as always


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

sick as usual! is that paint or trend's decals?


----------



## Tonioseven

Trend's decals. Thanks brotha


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

I just saw the wheel lip decals, my bad. good $hit!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


> Pulled this back out to get foiled.


Great work!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Pulled this back out to get foiled.



Did somebody say FOIL? man thats my middle name.. I'l do it for you! 

((yea right))) Lookin good T. Im digging the Nova..


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

I am digging that Pontiac Tonio Nice!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!! I'm trying to hang in there!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


man that's gonna be badass


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sick as always bro!


----------



## 70monte805

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: looking good bro now finish sumthing  :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

I did. I just haven't taken good pictures yet. I'm trying to get stuff ready paint-wise because I'm gonna end up back in an apartment for a while and I won't be able to do a lot.Plus I'm gonna have to put most of my stuff in storage.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## wisdonm

Nice work. What does the rest of the car with the purple patterns look like?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sandcast

Nice work Tonio. I like the Bird


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

as always some sick rides homie much respect homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Man, I appreciate it brotha!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

CLEAN!!!! Very nicely done homie


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!! I'm tryin'.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

Tonioseven said:


>


I need one of these


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!! I have some stuff to post here but my computer doesn't play well with the site.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: nice,....got me a fleetline on the bench also,.....as well as about 20+ started projects:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin

You build some cool shit, I bought a 1:12 scale 57 Chevy Bel Air where can I get some wire wheels for it?


----------



## Bogyoke

Tonioseven said:


>


I thought that Lindberg series 1/32 would look too toy like but you made a slick scale model out of it. Lots of potential. What is your plan for wheels?


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup: nice,....got me a fleetline on the bench also,.....as well as about 20+ started projects:facepalm:


Lol! Some things never change!! That's a GOOD thing though!! 



npazzin said:


> You build some cool shit, I bought a 1:12 scale 57 Chevy Bel Air where can I get some wire wheels for it?


Thanks man; I haven't found any yet. If I find any in that scale, I'll post the link to you via private message.



Bogyoke said:


> I thought that Lindberg series 1/32 would look too toy like but you made a slick scale model out of it. Lots of potential. What is your plan for wheels?


I have no idea right now. I'm supposed to be getting a set modified to fit it but I'll have to see them to see if they'll fit. I'll post up as soon as I get them. Thanks for looking.


----------



## COAST2COAST

the wire wheels from the 70 monte look like theyd be small enough:dunno:maybe....


----------



## Tonioseven

They just might. I'll find my Monte kit and see.


----------



## jevries

So sick! Going to be one of my next projects!



Tonioseven;20391
626 said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Slot car body.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## franky63wagon

Clean short bed I made the same one cut the long bed down to a Swb mine is blue and white tho


----------



## lowrod

I got an idea for u tonio, check it out: how bout a set of 1/25 Pegasus chrome crossbar hubcaps wrapped in ultra lo-pro whitewall tires? The thought just came to me from a hobby shop trip i made over the weekend. The regular tires obviously wouldn't look right on a 1/32, but to me if u tuck them in your bomb maybe it'll likely bring new life to 1/32 scale kits as a whole...jus my 2cent thought.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man. DBP came through for me!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I just need to chrome the bumpers when I get the time. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## lowrod

Ok...never knew anyone made wires & lo-pro whitewall tires for 1/32 kits; who makes em?


----------



## texasfinest

Damn sweet wheels! They look like the wheels that come with the revell caddy but with different sleeves and tires.


----------



## dade county

sup


----------



## Bogyoke

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man. DBP came through for me!!


DBP came through indeed! That is a badass little model :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Slot car build for a customer. The urethane was still gassing out. Thanks for looking


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

very nice!


----------



## Bogyoke

:thumbsup:Nice custom wheels


----------



## Deecee

Some beautiful paint there Tonio, and the wheel idea, magnifico!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. The wheel idea was Frank's. I just decided that I could add my own twist to it. Lol.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## texasfinest

Love that Monte! Any interior shots!?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Man that paint is flawless....nice work in here


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. I'll get some more pictures of the Monte up. I figure I'd start back posting on the forums again since there's bullshit everywhere. Facebook especially. Lol. I just wanna fuckin' BUILD, man!! :dunno:


----------



## texasfinest

Yup me too. I don't even have a facebook for the same reason.


----------



## Linc

very nice!!! clean paint work!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks fellas. I'll get some more pictures of the Monte up. I figure I'd start back posting on the forums again since there's bullshit everywhere. Facebook especially. Lol. I just wanna fuckin' BUILD, man!! :dunno:


I know what u mean bro shits getting tiring over at fb :facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Came out badass tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's a few of my cars at a contest last year.


----------



## Tonioseven

Another contest. The green BMW was built by a friend of mine



































I haven't been to any shows this year yet.


----------



## texasfinest

Dang! You don't see many imports on here. Is the orange car a Lexus? Iove it! What kit is it?


----------



## blackbeard1

Nice as always.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys. The orange car is a Lexus. It's a IS200. It's made by Fujimi.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

the orange lexo is on point....whered you get the aluminum pumps and dumps if you don't mind sharing?.....need some o those:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I've had them stashed for years. I can't honestly remember but www.dbp15.com can make them I think.


----------



## texasfinest

Been waiting for my rings...


----------



## Tonioseven

texasfinest said:


> Been waiting for my rings...


 Have you contacted them? I'm not affiliated with anybody as far as doing business goes. I just put the word out about people that have treated me fairly when doing business. Contact them and see what the problem might be.


----------



## texasfinest

No response by email.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Deecee

Tonioseven said:


>


WOW!! That paint is just so deep, PERFECT EVEN...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. Here's a slot car body I did recently...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

I have two more to build. three people wanted this one so I'll get them done as soon as possible. Plus it's good practice for me.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean homie looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

paint is gleamin!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas, the next one will be better :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

WOW!! That paint is beautiful man...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Stay busy


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

Did you put those Deeks and 520 rings together yet?


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Not yet. I'll get to them hopefully this week sometime


----------



## Tonioseven

Stuff I've been working on.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Man....that paint is gleamin:nicoderm:looks like your gonna b busy!!


----------



## texasfinest

DANG thats some deep water blue yo! Rattle can? Do you clear over the foil?


----------



## blackbeard1

Tonioseven said:


> Stuff I've been working on.




Clean as usual.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas, it's all airbrush with two-part urethane clear.I really want to finish the '57 convertible but these slot car bodies are taking up most of my build time.


----------



## Deecee

Those paint jobs are model porn mate..


----------



## bigdogg323

Killer work as always tonio :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys. Most of them are slot car bodies. I foil then I clear over the foil. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## AJ128

What frank said. ?


----------



## machio

Nice Work Tonio..


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. I've been through some shit the last few months but life goes on. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## machio

You and I both Brother.amen to that


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. Trying to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## blackbeard1

Looking good as always.


----------



## texasfinest

That caddy though...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice rainy day projects....someones been busy!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. Building has helped me deal with losing my mother unexpectedly. Shit has been almost a literal lifesaver. Life is good though and this plastic needs to be built. Thanks again for the kind words. They really mean a lot. If y'all got people in your lives that mean something to you, PLEASE don't hesitate to let them know.


----------

